# Kevin Strother No Longer W/bowtech



## kate_robinson

I Would Like To Tell All Of The Archery World That As Of Today I Will No Longer Be Designing For Bowtech. From 1999 Thru 2006 I Have Designed All Bowtech Models. 
After Kate And I Put Up Our Wedding Photo's Yesterday, Bowtech Fired Me While On Medical Leave!!!!!!!!!!!! John Strasheim Fired Me Via' Email For " Not Picking Up My Phone " I Have The Email If Anyone Would Like To See It. So Much For Your Patriotic Company!!
As For Bowtech, You May Want To Find Out Who Will Be Designing There Future Lines???
I Have Personally Seen A Faster, Smoother, Quieter, & Less Exspensive Line Of Bows. You Might Hold Off On Getting That 06 Bowtech If I Were You!!!!!

And Yes There Was And Still Is A Limb Problem. We Worked On It With New Materials, Changed Pre Loads, I Broke 8 Sets On A 06 Tribute In One Day! In R&d We Broke Over 200 Finalizing The Specs For The 06 Line! I Am Not Bashing, Just Letting You Know There Is Still A Problem. I Have Been Gone On Medical Leave For Over 6 Weeks, And They As Far As I Know Never Bothered To Fix The Problem On The 06 Line While I Was Away.

As The Co Founder And V.p Of R&d, I Have Heard As Well As Seen Some Things That Would Make Me Wonder If Your New 06 Bowtech As Well As The Ones You Already Own, Will Still Be Covered By A Bowtech Warranty???.......they Might Not Be Around In 07...just A Thought.

To All That I Have Met Over The Years At Shows, It Has Been Fun. I'll Still See Ya There!!!! 

Kevin


----------



## geriggs

*ummm.........*

all i can think to say is ........WOW. thats a humdinger. if what you say is true, thats gonna hurt.

by the way, if you could let us know about that bow you speak of.....that would be nice too.


----------



## WYBowhunter

If this is true.....WOW.....


----------



## Josh Michaelis

So you were the main designer for 7 years and you couldnt fix the limb problem, no wonder they fired you  

How could we verify something like this?

things that make you go hmmmmmm.


----------



## jrb CO

*Wow*

Is this April's fools come early? If not, ???????? WOW ?????????


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

I can tell you this, this person has been posting pics over on huntingnet.com/forum

Why doesn't someone call Bowtech and find out, I'm sure they would like to know if someone was making this up.


----------



## thebeav

Wow,
Thats to bad hate to see things go bad but keep your head up and dont worry about it move on and hope things turn out OK!


----------



## 3DFEVR

*Sounding off!*

Know you only by excellent reputation as designer. I'm not impressed however with your tirade. I understand you are beyond upset but you have sank to another level. If these things are true then you should let them fix them and allow them to do the job you were evidently unable to finish. I shoot Mathews but admire the Bowtechs aplenty. Good luck finding employment in the archery business, with this attitude your going to need it. 3DFEVR Brett R. Smith


----------



## boogy

i shoot mathews, so i have no dog in the hunt, but were you the reason they are having these issues.
i mean 7 years, come on.


----------



## geriggs

*you know the more i read this..........*

it may be true but its defeintely not cool. 

Although if i just got married and got fired while returning from medical leave. i might be a bit pissed too.


----------



## The Griller




----------



## BowTech R & D 1

Yes I designed all the bows, but you can't fix a problem when they don't want to lose the speed by reducing the preload, which is what is needed. Limb material also enters the equation, Bowtech uses the cheapest limb material available, there are better materials, but the cost is greater so that eliminates Bowtech from using them. Like when we quit using Winner's choice strings, the quality wasn't an issue, just the price.

Sometimes making a bigger profit is more important than the quality of the product, this is Bowtechs position on the limb issue.


Since my wife posted the original comments for me under her login name and people questioned whether this is a joke, I have posted under my on username, which I will have to change now.


----------



## boogy

well, good luck i guess.
it's a shame you didn't warn all these bowtech shooters before you lost your job.
but like you said, money talks.


----------



## RecordKeeper

*Hrmmm*

Darned if this thread ain't ripe for an appearance by Mr. Obvious


----------



## BigWave

Wow.....interesting stuff here. Fired for not picking up the phone? That cant be the real reason.........is it? I've got a few of them new Bowtechs on order including a Tribute. I guess I'll have to shoot in my full face motorcycle helmet then.


----------



## beetle

Kevin, I decided you were a genius after owning a Patriot Dually VFT. 

It's a shame this has happened. I guess Bowtech's loss will be somebody elses gain. Good luck with your future endeavours.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## WR

*Only On AT*

 :doh:  :moviecorn Is AT great or What??


----------



## flatliner

*Tell me more*

If the limb problem is real, what else is Bowtech doing to cut corners??? Won't be seeing any in my hands any time soon. Sorry to those who've been jeeped up about the '06 line.


----------



## sagecreek

Guys,

this has been on going for quit some time.

It's a love/hate relation ship between Martin and Bowtech.

I can't believe they fired you.

Oh well, I guess they will pay dearly for that one.

Can't say I blame you.

Good luck with you and Kate,

and good luck to Bowtech also.

Just a little dirtly laundry in a small area of manufacturing, but I still can't believe they fired you.


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc

*If you did truely get fired....*

..just because your wedding pictures were posted, then I really don't think your post was out of line, if it is all fact. If you married the Martin girl, it is not like it will remain a secret anyway, so having the pictures posted is not really grounds for firing. The only reason to keep quiet, is to get a nice severance package. Absent a good package, I would personally spill every bean I had available, if you are sure you are not ever going back. BTW, what line of bows have you personally seen that is faster, quiter, etc? C'mon, what's the harm? It haven't seen it, and I liked the looks of the new Bowtech line.


----------



## Ahab

*Wow...*

Holy binary droppings batman!.....

Would like to see the email myself....sounds a little weak to fire somebody for not answering the phone....

Ahab..


----------



## bcriner

yeah...post that email...


----------



## JAVI

I been waiting on this shoe to drop....


----------



## RecordKeeper

*For what it is worth, Kevin....*

I'd be very careful from this point.

PM for reasons that I won't go into publicly.


----------



## Seek and Chase

Be careful of those confidentiality agreements that seem to worm there way into R&D type areas.  

But seriously, whats the deal w/ the faster & quiter bows?


----------



## bcriner

I think it is too late for him at this point. I think he is screwed!


----------



## springer01

Dang, I gotta say though Martin is a better bow now you got ties to it and Kate looks like she is definetly worth it!! :thumbs_up


----------



## txdukklr

Dude

what are you doing on Archery Talk

YOU MARRIED THE MARTIN GIRL!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## BigWave

Recordkeeper said:


> I'd be very careful from this point.
> 
> PM for reasons that I won't go into publicly.



I was thinking the same thing.......for Kevins best interest.


----------



## centerx

Well….

If you were on 6 weeks of FMLA they can't fire you. If true sue them

You got married while on medical leave?? .. Bummer planning for the honey moon

New line rolls out 11/1 and chief designer gone Nov. 2?? It's more then a dropped phone call I can assure you as that was planned

Married into the family of another Bow manufacturer. I guess I would be worried about proprietary secrets getting out. 

Better bow line?? Gessh you spill your guts so far .. Go on do tell.

Requardless tuff break and nobody's business good luck on landing on your feet and a new life with Kate


----------



## PMantle

Kevin, I'm the guy that defended your single car(truck) accident claim. If you haven't already done it, you really need to call William Ford, pronto.


----------



## sagecreek

All this the day after the big Nov. 1 Bowtech release.


----------



## bowhunter357

Kevin,
Being a quality engineer and working in R&D I can understand your frustrations. As for any of you questioning the ability of a design engineer (expert in his field) to not fix an issue in 7 years, you need to sit back and think about it. In today's competitive business it's usually not the engineers fault that an ongoing issue is not fixed, the companies priorities will always come first. I'm just glad that Bowtech's real priorities are now on the table. the most disappointing fact here is it looks like Bowtech management made a decision based on emotion rather than a business decision. This says alot about the mindset of the company and what to expect as a consumer.

I'm sure you won't have any issues finding a new job, and if you can't no big deal, just stay home and enjoy yourself with Kate, what could be better!


----------



## boogy

txdukklr said:


> Dude
> 
> what are you doing on Archery Talk
> 
> YOU MARRIED THE MARTIN GIRL!!!!! :thumbs_up



DING DING DING!!! :thumbs_up 
we have a winner, get busy man.
obviously you're a pretty smart guy, so with your brains, and her looks, your kids are going to be perfect.


----------



## cfuhrer

bowhunter357 said:


> the companies priorities will always come first. I'm just glad that Bowtech's real priorities are now on the table. the most disappointing fact here is it looks like Bowtech management made a decision based on emotion rather than a business decision.


I do feel the need to point out that Kevins signature says he was also the Vice President, indicating he should have had some pull where safety/design and business decisions intersect


----------



## TheHairlessone!

If you did get fired while on medical leave I would have to say that was pretty crappy of bowtech even if you did deserve it for whatever reason. I would think it would also be highly illegal. Sue their pants off! :moviecorn:

Did you really marry the martin girl?  :beer: :RockOn:

rick


----------



## Hectorskat

*What does the other side have to say??*

There are always two sides to every story. I once stated that when I purchased my Old Glory they sent the wrong limbs ie, 70s instead of 60s. They gave me the 60s and told me to keep the 70s free of charge. This does not sound like a money grubbing company. Now if his boss is just pissed off because Kevin got the Martin girl and not him,well, I can understand that!
Let's hold fire until we get a good look at his horns!!


----------



## OneBowTie

WOW.....i feel like i shouldnt say anything at all...but than again, that wouldnt be me...

congrats on your marriage....and sorry to hear about your being on disability....

however, in my opinion, you and your wife are openly bashing the company you say you cofounded and built....why now???? 

you speak that profit is more important than quality.....was it this way when you were on the payroll as you imply this has been ongoing...

in business, any fast growing company is faced with the problems that most outsiders have no clue of....growth can cause pretty trying times with cash flow, vendor issues of dependancy and dependability, trial and error on everything from phone systems to dumpster companys.....so if you indeed helped start and get bowtech off the ground.....it does appear that yall have grown at a rapid pace and have been faced with everything from infringment claims, production runs, building adaptations to string issues.....and in the past yall seem to have come through it all and excel on.....

so its very surprising that you would air your dirty laundry to not only your current, past, and possible future customers....but for the whole industry to see your method of operation.....

this thread alone has opened my eyes to think that SPEED does kill ....quality that is.....

not only have you put yourself and bowtech in the hot seat on this thread....you have brought martin archery into it whether they wanted to be or not....because now i have to wonder if you and the wife have a lovers quarrel...are we going to be told of the skeletons in martin archerys closets....

while im sure you have good reason to be unhappy with bowtech.....i dont think you realize your public trail of personal issues with them ...most likely wont hurt them...but help them.....

best of luck in your healing.....and perhaps your services can and will be needed right there in walla walla.....

spectre...to answer another of your threads questions.....i doubt that your signature line will ever be able to have the bowtech link in it .....

and i guess now we all will see how much damage control a man of your size and stature can do....

containment aint what it used to be.....

i have to ask you spectre.....isnt bowtechs claim always been of speed....i guess the term "breaking" the speed barrier cant be denied.....

limbing home over here boss.....limbing home over here boss.....


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Thehairlessone, check out huntingnet.com/forums/ for the pics, one pic had my jaw on the ground, lucky man is all i have to say about it!


----------



## Mathews2

well I had a long, thought out post all written, But I deleted it, because I just dont have enough information to make a statement. I wish all well, and i hope this gets handled better than this in the future. 
And yes I will still probably get the new Old glory, it was never definant, but it is as probable now as it ever was. :thumb: :tongue:

And I will have to say , that the really, really, scary part about all this is that my line of thought is in agreement with BOWTIE, NOW THATS SOME SCARY STUFF RIGHT THERE :tongue:


----------



## TheHairlessone!

Anyone have a link to this hunting.net thread? i cant seem to find it.

rick


----------



## MK M GOBL

Go to the second page of the tech forum.


----------



## pintojk

*Wish you both the best .....*

:teeth: 
and may your marriage be a long and prosperous one ..... :teeth:


----------



## railbird

I hate to say it, pardner, but if I was a chicken, I would roost on the top limb when you were around. In otherwords, your storey jes' don't pass the smell test


----------



## Guest

Kevin
I think you needed a cooling off period before posting this. Not very professional. I think this is going to bite you in the buns before it's over. JMO


----------



## TheHairlessone!

Must have been deleted I guess. I cant find it anywhere.

rick


----------



## flatliner

*Mmm, can anyone verify who posted?*

Didn't think so. But look at Kate Robinson, this thread starter, she's the Martin girl and she's got only two posts??? And the VP of whatever at Bowtech, he's got 17 posts??? He could have posted 1000 times about bad limbs. Not too sure what's going on here, but I'll be sure to check this one again.


----------



## bow weevil

:thumbs_do


----------



## MK M GOBL

flatliner said:


> Didn't think so. But look at Kate Robinson, this thread starter, she's the Martin girl and she's got only two posts??? And the VP of whatever at Bowtech, he's got 17 posts??? He could have posted 1000 times about bad limbs. Not too sure what's going on here, but I'll be sure to check this one again.



Did you read his 17 posts? Looks real to me.

http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=1276829


----------



## JackFrost

Im not to sure what to think about all this just yet. Guess I will just bookmark this post and see where this is going.

dsm


----------



## dzingale

Do they use different limbs for target limbs?


----------



## bow weevil

MK M GOBL said:


> Did you read his 17 posts? Looks real to me.
> 
> http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=1276829


I just checked them out, it seems he was bragging up the new bowtech line and the diamond line pretty heavily in one of them. His name is, after all, on them all...

I wonder if he was lying when he said that, or if he is lying now. Either way, its not a very redeeming quality. I am thinking I would have fired him as well.


----------



## SPECTRE

Sorry OBT. Gotta call "no joy" on this one.

I'm going below the hard-deck.


----------



## randallt3

cfuhrer said:


> I do feel the need to point out that Kevins signature says he was also the Vice President, indicating he should have had some pull where safety/design and business decisions intersect


Should, not always. Titles in the business world are often handed out almost like grocery discount coupons. Half the time the titles carry little to no executive authority, been there myself.

Quite often, long term bottom line profits drive early QC issues, bow companies are no different. Maybe they thought a 10-15 percent failure rate could be absorbed more readily than a total redesign.

Maybe Kevin couldn't accept that and was causing difficulties. Kevin was the technical guru of the company. Strasheim was the money man behind it all and CEO, so, was probably the majority stockholder too. He had played in another bow company back in the 90's that went belly up. The business plan for Bowtech was to go after the high end market where profitability was better.

I'm willing to bet that there's a lot more to this break-up than any of us will ever know.


----------



## bcriner

OK, where is the link with all of the pictures he was posting on the hunting site? I cannot find it. Can someone post the link? I see the link above that only goes to one wedding picture.


----------



## Smokegrub

My intuition tells me this is a good time to take a long pause and a deep breath. We can be certain that more information will be forthcoming.

It strikes me as very odd that any company would run the risk of this type of debacle just as they are releasing their new line.


----------



## The Griller

:faint2: 

Letter? Other Bowline?


----------



## cfuhrer

bcriner said:


> OK, where is the link with all of the pictures he was posting on the hunting site? I cannot find it. Can someone post the link? I see the link above that only goes to one wedding picture.


I was going to link to the thread here but cannot find it,


----------



## bcriner

I think it was removed.


----------



## drahthaar

I think whole things sucks big time!!! What are we supposed to think? Is he just trying to destroy someone cause he is mad? Or is there a real problem that he should have leaned on someone years ago to correct, but didn't because Bowtech was getting bigger by the day anyway? That makes him part of the problem!!! It is all pretty upsetting to me, I was about to go drop some coin on a Tribute, now who knows, back to start.


----------



## Myk

> I do feel the need to point out that Kevins signature says he was also the Vice President, indicating he should have had some pull where safety/design and business decisions intersect.


You need to rent the movie "Tucker". Find out what corporate business was able to do to the owner/designer/inventer of a car company.
If you own one of the 30 or so Tuckers in existence you are a millionaire.



> Mmm, can anyone verify who posted?
> Didn't think so.


I think so. Katie is part of the Martin family and now so is Kevin.
I'm sure about a dozen people could be on the phone checking to make sure it is her who is posting, I'm also sure some were at the wedding to know if it really happened.



> We can be certain that more information will be forthcoming.


I bet it goes the same place as the wedding picture thread.

So what are the '07 Martin's going to be like?


----------



## bcriner

I have a feeling if he is going to do any designing it will be with Rytera alone which outsources the machining to Martin. I doubt he will actually design for Martin on their line. He mentioned a new, smooth, quiet and fast line. I think the "new" refers to Rytera, being owned by his new father in law. JMO!


----------



## Magua

Too many people are going to be losing out on this deal....what a pity. :thumbs_do :thumbs_do :thumbs_do


----------



## bcriner

Magua said:


> Too many people are going to be losing out on this deal....what a pity. :thumbs_do :thumbs_do :thumbs_do


Not Hoyt, Mathews and Pearson.


----------



## Magua

How true...depends what you like to shoot I guess.


----------



## TheHairlessone!

Here they are! 

Congrats! 
rick


----------



## Sonora88

*Wow!!*

HOLY S#%*!! This should get intresting, sorry to hear about your misfortune, but Man what a BOMB, right click bookmark, i'm getting the popcorn ready


----------



## monty53

kate_robinson said:


> As The Co Founder And V.p Of R&d, I Have Heard As Well As Seen Some Things That Would Make Me Wonder If Your New 06 Bowtech As Well As The Ones You Already Own, Will Still Be Covered By A Bowtech Warranty???.......they Might Not Be Around In 07...just A Thought.
> 
> 
> Kevin


----------



## ridgerunner

Congratulations on the Personal
Condolences on the Professional

Kevin, I've owned four BowTechs. If you stay in the Archery design field, please be sure to let us know what company you are working for :star: 

Good luck to you and your Bride!! :thumbs_up


----------



## drahthaar

This is unreal. Someone who is still with Bowtech needs to get their little arse on here and do some damage control and/or explaining, because there are a lot of guys like me who do not know these people personally, are not in tune with the big wigs of archery, who are just normal consumers, and when we spend our money we expect some satisfaction, this is not gonna cut it if any of this crap is true. What is that about Bowtech not being around in '07, sheeesh!!!!


----------



## JackFrost

If Bowtech fired him then he can go work for anyone. However, I doubt they are that dumb. I would have made him sign a statement saying he wouldn't work for any competitors for x amount of years.


----------



## JO109

I Can Beleive Him, Met Him In Indy A Few Years Back Used To Be A Dealer Of There Product, Since Then I Have Gotten Out Of The Archery Business, Just Bought A Brand New Old Glory, One Side Of The Axle To Axle Measures 1/8 Longer Then The Other Side, There Is A Issue With There Limbs I Have Heard It Time Before, Bought One Anyway Shoots Good, Having A Hard Time Paper Tuning It, Just My Two Cents!


----------



## tsilvers

*Wow!!*

Bad news for Bowtech.. 

Kevin good luck.. Sounds like this might be better for you and the new bride..

cheers
Tim


----------



## boogy

JackFrost said:


> If Bowtech fired him then he can go work for anyone. However, I doubt they are that dumb. I would have made him sign a statement saying he wouldn't work for any competitors for x amount of years.[/QUO
> 
> 
> you would be hard pressed to get me to sign anything but a check, if you fired me.


----------



## Ozarker

*Check this out!!*

I was on e-bay and found this. http://cgi.ebay.com/BOWTECH-STOCK-F...7193968941QQcategoryZ1291QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem I immediately came here to archerytalk to post it and then I found this thread!!! I thought this was a hoax and then I find this thread. What is going on?????


----------



## Ypsitucky1

:thumbs_do Oh my goodness Kevin!!!

I’m sure you’re pretty peeved about being let-go, but I think you’re going to regret the knee-jerk reaction. My take......you’ve put a broadhead cleanly through your own foot. 

This kind of news - especially because it’s inflammatory and scandalous - will be plastered on every archery forum in a matter of hours, and this is sure to be a hot topic for weeks to come. I’d say the Mathews drones are already smirking. The Hoyt loyalists are licking their chops, and every anti-Bowtech enthusiast is cracking his knuckles in preparation to post his own “I told you so” response. 

So in the short term, I’d say you’ve successfully tossed a little monkey-wrench into Bowtech’s big 2006 blast-off. Bowtech is sure to get a flood of calls and emails about the limb issues, and they’ll spend more than a few hours defending your claims of corner-cutting and the offhanded insinuation that Bowtech may soon be out-of-business. You might even cost them (and the dealers who’ve already invested in their 2006 products) a few sales. So if a little short-term payback was your intent, congratulations - you frigged us all. 

But in the long-term, I’d bet that Bowtech will do just fine without you. John Strasheim is no idiot, and he surely didn’t let you go over some photos of you and your new wife. If your contribution is truly crucial to the continued financial success of the company, I’m sure you would still be on the payroll. I won’t pretend to know the actual truth, but there are obviously other issues between the two of you.

More importantly, your unprofessional diatribe here will ultimately only serve to decrease YOUR future marketability as an engineer. I can’t imagine another company - especially another archery company - that would touch you with a 10 ft. carbon-shaft. You’re obviously a very talented engineer, and I’m sure you’ve played a major role in Bowtech’s historic rise to the top of the archery industry. So I find it particularly sad that your accomplishments will be overshadowed by your haphazard and embarrassing grand-finale. In short, you blew your opportunity to bow-out gracefully - choosing rather to leave with your middle-finger in the air. 

Of course, this isn’t just about bad decision-making, poor taste, or the respect you just publicly sacrificed here on Archery Talk. This is about business.....ultimately about money. So I strongly suggest you go straight to the bank and withdraw every penny you have; sell everything you can for cash. Then find a coffee-can, stuff the money inside, and hide it well. Because I can’t see any way possible that you aren’t about to have your
butt sued-off. 

Since you may have some pull over at Martin (owns Archery Talk as I understand), I think you should call and beg to have this thread deleted.


----------



## bow weevil

Ypsitucky1 said:


> :thumbs_do Oh my goodness Kevin!!!
> 
> I’m sure you’re pretty peeved about being let-go, but I think you’re going to regret the knee-jerk reaction. My take......you’ve put a broadhead cleanly through your own foot.
> 
> This kind of news - especially because it’s inflammatory and scandalous - will be plastered on every archery forum in a matter of hours, and this is sure to be a hot topic for weeks to come. I’d say the Mathews drones are already smirking. The Hoyt loyalists are licking their chops, and every anti-Bowtech enthusiast is cracking his knuckles in preparation to post his own “I told you so” response.
> 
> So in the short term, I’d say you’ve successfully tossed a little monkey-wrench into Bowtech’s big 2006 blast-off. Bowtech is sure to get a flood of calls and emails about the limb issues, and they’ll spend more than a few hours defending your claims of corner-cutting and the offhanded insinuation that Bowtech may soon be out-of-business. You might even cost them (and the dealers who’ve already invested in their 2006 products) a few sales. So if a little short-term payback was your intent, congratulations - you frigged us all.
> 
> But in the long-term, I’d bet that Bowtech will do just fine without you. John Strasheim is no idiot, and he surely didn’t let you go over some photos of you and your new wife. If your contribution is truly crucial to the continued financial success of the company, I’m sure you would still be on the payroll. I won’t pretend to know the actual truth, but there are obviously other issues between the two of you.
> 
> More importantly, your unprofessional diatribe here will ultimately only serve to decrease YOUR future marketability as an engineer. I can’t imagine another company - especially another archery company - that would touch you with a 10 ft. carbon-shaft. You’re obviously a very talented engineer, and I’m sure you’ve played a major role in Bowtech’s historic rise to the top of the archery industry. So I find it particularly sad that your accomplishments will be overshadowed by your haphazard and embarrassing grand-finale. In short, you blew your opportunity to bow-out gracefully - choosing rather to leave with your middle-finger in the air.
> 
> Of course, this isn’t just about bad decision-making, poor taste, or the respect you just publicly sacrificed here on Archery Talk. This is about business.....ultimately about money. So I strongly suggest you go straight to the bank and withdraw every penny you have; sell everything you can for cash. Then find a coffee-can, stuff the money inside, and hide it well. Because I can’t see any way possible that you aren’t about to have your
> butt sued-off.
> 
> Since you may have some pull over at Martin (owns Archery Talk as I understand), I think you should call and beg to have this thread deleted.


Well said.


----------



## Guest

*He must be right*

He must be telling the truth

1. Kate of Martin made the initial post... this message board is owned by martin.. If it wasn't true,, I don't think Martin would allow this thread to stay up...

2.He stated his name,, title etc... If he was not telling the truth.. he sure would be opening himself up for a liable suit... If he is smart enough to be a v.p of bowtech and designer.. he can't be stupid,, he is gott be pretty dang intelligent... ( look at the chick he married...if he was dumb,, a she would not have married him)

3.All business even school systems have their "secret flaws" things that are done that should not be.. deal with that everyday.. but we all have bosses and have to play the game or get axed...If bow tech refuses to use better materials.. is it his fault...should he have stuck a gun to their head and made them change...


4. Im proud of him for stating speaking his mind. People in archery should not b punished for speaking theeir mind.


----------



## JackFrost

Why post pics of your wedding to the Martin girl (yeah, she is HOT) on the same day that Bowtech releases their new bows? Not only on this website, but on others and called the title of the post: "Martin & Bowtech Wedding Pics". Cathrine changed her name on ebay on June 13, 2005. So Im guessing your wedding was in May or June of this year. Which would also mean you've been on medical leave since your Wedding (c/t blame you with that one, your wife is HOT). Anyway, there is just more to this than you posted.


----------



## WYBowhunter

kate_robinson said:


> I Have Personally Seen A Faster, Smoother, Quieter, & Less Exspensive Line Of Bows. You Might Hold Off On Getting That 06 Bowtech If I Were You!!!!!


Is this a bow company you are working with or may be starting?? Sounds like it to me........


----------



## Doc Holliday

*2 words*

Da yum! :mg:


----------



## grouse

*One Word!!!*

Unleashed


----------



## JOE PA

*More to it!*

There's gotta be more to this than being fired via email over wedding pics. Too much venom in Kevin's remarks, and the timing of them. It will be interesting to see what the future of Bowtech and its designs will be.


----------



## cath8r

SCREEEEEECH! Theres the sound of an '06 Constitution getting scratched off my list! I was seriously considering getting one. Now its down to Ultratech, Mojo, Shark or C3.


----------



## low12

Sounds like he might have been better off with a longer delay between his brain and his mouth!!! :tape2: :nono: :noidea: :rip:


----------



## Marcus

This thread does 2 things for me as a dealer
* Reinforces my decision to not sell Martin bows due to the 'quality' of their people
* Makes me happier to sell Bowtech bows.


----------



## Arrowcracked

Theres also some of this crazy talk on www.downsouthhunting.com

No problem with Bowtech, just somebodys bubble got busted.

Cheese with this wine dear.


----------



## Cantgetright

It's obvious Kevin is very upset. I'm not one to comment on ones actions when when they are upset. Is this over the line probably but we really don't know all the circumstances. This sounds like something that has been brewing for some time now. Success can sometimes can poision. I hope and wish both parties well!


----------



## bow weevil

cath8r said:


> SCREEEEEECH! Theres the sound of an '06 Constitution getting scratched off my list! I was seriously considering getting one. Now its down to Ultratech, Mojo, Shark or C3.


Thats kind of silly, really. You are basing your judgement on one disgruntled employee who now will probably be working with his new daddy for another company. Other than possibly Industrial espionage, why wouldn't he slander his previous employer?

His comments are far too reminiscent of a middle school spat between once best friends.

I have no loyalty to either of the companies involved, but this whole thing just doesn't smell right.


----------



## TheHairlessone!

Obviously there is more to the story than we know. It sounds to me like Kevin already has another job and judging by the way the bowtechs have been doing the last few years I am sure he would be an asset to any one.

I just bought one of the stocks. What the heck it's only $2! :banana: Now I can say I am a stockholder in something! :nixon:

Honestly, it doesnt matter to me much. I dont own a bowtech or martin but I always thought about buying one. No matter what the deal is, I do think it is crappy of bowtech to let a guy go while he is on medical leave.

Good luck to you both! 

rick


----------



## springer01

Marcus said:


> This thread does 2 things for me as a dealer
> * Reinforces my decision to not sell Martin bows due to the 'quality' of their people
> * Makes me happier to sell Bowtech bows.


What does any of this have to do with Martin??


----------



## TheHairlessone!

That is kind of silly. Just because he wife is Martins daughter or whatever doesnt give you any reason to be po'd at Martin.

rick


----------



## OneBowTie

Marcus said:


> This thread does 2 things for me as a dealer
> * Reinforces my decision to not sell Martin bows due to the 'quality' of their people
> * Makes me happier to sell Bowtech bows.


kind of lost on your thinking here marcus.....what does martin bows have to do with this????? (other than there ad model marrying the former bowtech co founder)

and why would you actually be happier to sell bowtech ???? its just a matter of time before this thread gossip finds its way over there and you will have to defend and answer questions of this nature.....and things like this will some how put a "guilty" until proven innocent cloud on bowtech for if nothing else...a short time....

i feel for all parties involved.....i doubt that this thread will help anyone involved....now or later.....


----------



## RecordKeeper

onebowtie said:


> kind of lost on your thinking here marcus.....what does martin bows have to do with this????? (other than there ad model marrying the former bowtech co founder)
> 
> and why would you actually be happier to sell bowtech ???? its just a matter of time before this thread gossip finds its way over there and you will have to defend and answer questions of this nature.....and things like this will some how put a "guilty" until proven innocent cloud on bowtech for if nothing else...a short time....
> 
> i feel for all parties involved.....i doubt that this thread will help anyone involved....now or later.....


OBT is exactly correct on this one. I see no winners in this situation no matter what. :embarasse


----------



## azone5

You burned your bridges and your future in my opinion. There are always limitations, restrictions, and compromises that have to be made in day to day business and everyone knows that. Anyone know of a perfectly engineered product at low cost?

What you have done with your bashing post is to display to the forum and the whole archery industry your lack of professionalism and integrity. No one will be able to trust you because of your own actions.

If you are completely blameless in this situation, don't you think close friends and colleagues of yours would have jumped to your defense and penned scathing posts on your behalf regarding your unethical treatment by BowTech?


----------



## jim p

One fellow that I shoot with went through 6 sets of limbs over the summer on an allegiance. He did not abuse his bow and did not shoot light arrows. Does this one case mean that bowtech has a limb problem? I don't know.


----------



## GONZO

yup i feel the same way this cant be good for anybody , this thread needs to go away


----------



## Champion Shootr

Wish I hadn't closed my paypal account. I would love to be a stock holder in Bowtech, especially at $2 a share.


----------



## bowhuntermac

*What the heck.....*

If somebody canned me over something like that (assuming we are getting the whole story...which is unlikely) I would have probably made his above tirade look like a girl scout recital. I know that people say think first, and you really should, BUT a lot of what was said could be construed as his opnion and not necessarily something he would lose in court over. As to the facts behind what really happened, who knows. I do know that he got a hot wife out of the deal....and really, what else do ya need???


----------



## JackFrost

what is the price of Bowtechs Stock right now? Where can I find it?


----------



## OneBowTie

bowhuntermac said:


> If somebody canned me over something like that (assuming we are getting the whole story...which is unlikely) I would have probably made his above tirade look like a girl scout recital. I know that people say think first, and you really should, BUT a lot of what was said could be construed as his opnion and not necessarily something he would lose in court over. As to the facts behind what really happened, who knows. I do know that he got a hot wife out of the deal....and really, what else do ya need???



i dont know a thing about court....but i can tell that in the court of public opinion.....all are losing right now.....


----------



## HV Bowman

*Talk about burning your bridges!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Not only was this thread unprofessional but I can't help thinking that it is aimed specifically at throwing doubt on Bowtechs new 06 line for the distinct purpose of drawing away sales. Could it be that one of the reasons that Bowtech parted company with Mr. Strother has something to do with new affiliations he may have acquired through his recent marriage. His line about a new line of bows sounds suspiciously like something with links to a certain new line of Martin bows. Sour grapes is one thing but I personally think that Mr. Strother has gone way over the line and has left himself wide open to a law suit that he will have to dig deep into his (and possibly his new in-laws) pockets so that he can afford to defend himself. This was a spiteful and stupid thread to start, and it and other threads as well as the childish ad on Ebay only shows an immaturity that make me wonder how this person lasted as long as he did with Bowtech or any other company. It's a good thing that he married into a archery related family otherwise I don't think he would ever again find work in this field.

Mr. Strother may be a gifted engineer (I'm Guessing) but he certainly doesn't rank too high on the personality scale. 

As for me, If Mr. Strother had any thoughts that his diatribe would be deterring folks from buying a new 06 Bowtech, He was (at least in my case) wrong. If anything just knowing that this particular person no longer will be associated with Bowtech is one more reason for me to stand by my decision to anxiously wait for delivery of my new Constitution. 

This entire Thread in my mind stinks of marketing ploys, and I don't like it or the ones involved one bit. Matter of fact if this person is now associated with the design of Rytera or Martin Bows, it just might make a difference to me the next time I consider who I buy a bow from.


----------



## Hemingway

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7193968941&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1


----------



## JackFrost

Did You Read This? Lets All Call And Get The Facts.




The Bowtech Stock Is For $2.00 A Share. I Have Over 100,000 Shares To Sell. Please Call Me For More Info... 360-651-2191


----------



## Kelsnore

I have always admired Kevins work...he is good! But this is not the type of conduct we expect from a professional! 
Bowtech's future will be fine with the type of bows they make. There lead designer, after this episode,..........just may not be quite as bright!


----------



## DesertDweller

Several things seem funny to me about whats been said, I find it hard to believe being fired over not answering the phone or posting wedding pictures, and someone thats supposidly the co-founder of bowtech and owns 100,000 shares of stock in the company being just fired it don't make any sense to me. In all of kevins posts he claims of a new bow coming out to watch for, sounds to me, hes promoting something new hes been working on, maybe he breached some sort of contract with bowtech and has been developing these bows on the side thats gotten him in trouble, possibly while on his sick as long as he has been on it, its been used for alot of ground work to come out with his new product. Whatever it may be nothing makes alot of sense to me, only time will tell but apparently it was big enough for bowtech to pull the cords, I think they smelled a rat and the trap just went off.


----------



## Hemingway

Kelsnore said:


> There lead designer, after this episode,..........just may not be quite as bright!



or... dare I say.... CRACKERS?!?!?! :whoo:


----------



## Daniel Boone

*You fire someone*

They have the right to tell it like it is. Often times thats how its done.

I have seen it more than once and often times the true stories come out  

Cant blame him for marrying Kate :tongue: Maybe Bowtech will sue and maybe they wont. Often court has a way of bringing out the truth out both ways and Bowtech may not want the truth to come out  

We as archers only find out the truth when someone leaves the company. 

Manufacuers often time have flaws and I garantee they dont recall in archery.


----------



## bill_rollins

*garuntee*

i can garuntee you one thing is that kevins post are for real,it is defineitely him posting them. :thumbs_do


----------



## Ewolf

Bowtech will not sue. They will not win in a slander case, everything he is saying is true. I have gone through many limbs on my constitution. I was told that it was a prestress problem and that 70lbs limbs would fix the problem. This limb problem might be the end of bowtech as we know it.


----------



## monty53

The way I see it, this guy is an insider of Bowtech’s businesses and finances and he is dumping Bowtech’s stocks.

He was until yesterday the co-founder!
If he had faith in Bowtech he would hold on to his stocks, I don’t think he’s stupid. He most know something.

Wake up people! This is not a soap opera! This is real life!


----------



## JackFrost

Ewolf, you have 5 post and all say there are problems with bowtech. Care to tell who you are? 

He sold 2000 shares out of 100000 shares for $2. HOW DO YOU EVEN KNOW THOSE SHARES ARE WORTH $2? He also stopped the ebay sale with 520+ left. Why did he stop it?


----------



## BOWTECH CEO

*BowTech's Response*

Kevin Strother has been terminated from BowTech. Unfortunately he has chosen to spin the reason regarding his termination. It was BowTech that ended the relationhip, for cause.

Unlike Mr. Strother, we will wait for the appropriate forum to make disclosures.

Our 2006 bows, created by our team at BowTech, will continue our reputation for building the best in the industry. We have tens of thousands of satisfied customers. We have never place any product on the market that did not meet our exacting standards and we never will. We have never failed to honor our warranties. We have never designed for cost concerns and have always used the best materials and product available.

BowTech makes the greatest bow in the world, has for years and will contiue to do so for years to come. You have my personal guarantee.

John Strasheim
BowTech Founder, President and CEO


----------



## mo_bowhunter

Geez, who do we believe?


----------



## OneBowTie

Daniel Boone said:


> They have the right to tell it like it is. Often times thats how its done.
> 
> I have seen it more than once and often times the true stories come out
> 
> Cant blame him for marrying Kate :tongue: Maybe Bowtech will sue and maybe they wont. Often court has a way of bringing out the truth out both ways and Bowtech may not want the truth to come out
> 
> We as archers only find out the truth when someone leaves the company.
> 
> Manufacuers often time have flaws and I garantee they dont recall in archery.


well dan....you seem to flip flop on your ethics....as you seem to always want everyone to take the high road.....because telling it like it is ....sure thats one thing...but for supposed executives to tell it like it is....well, its just not ethical and is more damaging to such executive...not the company....and im not talking about court....other than that of public opinion or to any possible future employers....

as far as we as archers learning the truth.....we as consumers of anything only know so much in any industry....doesnt mean that the rest is lies or cover ups either....were consumers...not experts in everything.....were not entitled to know every form insider gossip or fall outs....because thats all this is....

and as far as rights.....we have many of those...too many at times....but remember the one right we all have....the right to remain silent...because anything we say can and will be used against us.....


----------



## gabe branscum

*I heard bowtech used to be oregon bows*

Awhile back i heard that the owner of bowtech used to own Oregon bows (i didn't believe him.) Oregon bows had a lifetime warranty on thier bows but they went belly up so the warranties weren't honored.I still don't know if this is a fact or not but i seems more believable now.I believe what he is saying they're have been alot of posts on broken limbs and bowtech isn't defending themselves.It is bad form to take someones job away from them out of the blue with no warning.At least let him know it might be coming.I am now leary of bowtech and probably won't buy one


----------



## pintojk

*My thoughts ......*

if Bowtech has/had a limb problem ...... with all the web chatter tonight, it'll be fixed soon .... :teeth: 

If he "dumps" 200,000 shares at half or lesser value, doesn't it also degrade the value of the shares for the rest of the shareholders .....  

Plus at $2.00 a share X 200,000 shares that puts both him and his lovely new bride in some pretty decent honeymoonin' coin, wouldn't you say ...... :teeth:


----------



## RecordKeeper

Daniel Boone said:


> They have the right to tell it like it is. Often times thats how its done.
> 
> I have seen it more than once and often times the true stories come out
> 
> Cant blame him for marrying Kate :tongue: Maybe Bowtech will sue and maybe they wont. Often court has a way of bringing out the truth out both ways and Bowtech may not want the truth to come out
> 
> We as archers only find out the truth when someone leaves the company.
> 
> Manufacuers often time have flaws and I garantee they dont recall in archery.


I have to respectfully disagree, DB (well, not about marrying Kate). Much harm has already been done. He may have the right to free speech, but the exposure has been created. There will be no real winners in this. Especially archery stores who will now have to answer lots of questions about the BowTech line right as new models are released. :thumbs_do


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Lol!


----------



## jpm_mq2

"BowTech makes the greatest bow in the world, has for years and will contiue to do so for years to come." 


I think other companies might disagree.


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc

JackFrost said:


> He sold 2000 shares out of 100000 shares for $2. HOW DO YOU EVEN KNOW THOSE SHARES ARE WORTH $2? He also stopped the ebay sale with 520+ left. Why did he stop it?


That is obviously an arbitrary value he assigned to them, if they are even transferrable. People buying them have no idea how many shares are outstanding, or what the current value is, since I don't think it is a publicly traded company. If it was, he could sell them on the market. Maybe they are public and trading at $0.10. No telling.


----------



## Crackers

Hemingway said:


> or... dare I say.... CRACKERS?!?!?! :whoo:


Hey now don't get me in the middle of this LOL

I wouldn't go to crazy about buying this stock until you research the legality of selling the stocks outside of the company. It has also been pulled off ebay


----------



## monty53

gabe branscum said:


> Awhile back i heard that the owner of bowtech used to own Oregon bows (i didn't believe him.) Oregon bows had a lifetime warranty on thier bows but they went belly up so the warranties weren't honored.I still don't know if this is a fact or not but i seems more believable now.I believe what he is saying they're have been alot of posts on broken limbs and bowtech isn't defending themselves.It is bad form to take someones job away from them out of the blue with no warning.At least let him know it might be coming.I am now leary of bowtech and probably won't buy one


I believe that to be true unless there are two John Strasheim.


----------



## Ewolf

I'm not motivated to post on this forum. I still shoot my constitution, and other than for some minor cam problems, and the limbs, I have gotten great speed out of a very forgiving bow. I was not bashing in my other threads, I was simply stating what I have seen in the EBC.


----------



## OneBowTie

BOWTECH CEO said:


> Kevin Strother has been terminated from BowTech. Unfortunately he has chosen to spin the reason regarding his termination. It was BowTech that ended the relationhip, for cause.
> 
> Unlike Mr. Strother, we will wait for the appropriate forum to make disclosures.
> 
> Our 2006 bows, created by our team at BowTech, will continue our reputation for building the best in the industry. We have tens of thousands of satisfied customers. We have never place any product on the market that did not meet our exacting standards and we never will. We have never failed to honor our warranties. We have never designed for cost concerns and have always used the best materials and product available.
> 
> BowTech makes the greatest bow in the world, has for years and will contiue to do so for years to come. You have my personal guarantee.
> 
> John Strasheim
> BowTech Founder, President and CEO


dollars to donuts...this post or thread ends up in chit can.....

oh ya john....you had a few of us on this thread....UNTIL....you said...."makes the greatest bow in the world"


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Crackers has a Crackerobot at his PC that automatically alerts him any time the word "Crackers" is typed on AT.....which I assure you is between 30 and 40 thousand times a minute.


----------



## CWDHUNTER

CRACKERS.............what do you have to say about this???????


----------



## Crackers

Seth the XSlayr said:


> Crackers has a Crackerobot at his PC that automatically alerts him any time the word "Crackers" is typed on AT.....which I assure you is between 30 and 40 thousand times a minute.



LMAO


----------



## bow weevil

gabe branscum said:


> It is bad form to take someones job away from them out of the blue with no warning.


What makes you think it was out of the blue? you have still only heard one side of the story.


----------



## CWDHUNTER

KEVIN, can you cut me a good deal on one of your tributes, pm me, I am serious, hook me up.


----------



## IRISH_11

I can't believe nobody on here has put 2 and 2 2gether. I believe there is more to the story than Kevin is leading on. Do any of you think that the bow co. Kevin is refering to is RYTERA! Check out there address then check out the Martin address! Silly rabbit tricks r 4 kids! If this is the case then all you bowtech people on here can sigh in relief. It would seem only prudent for bowtech to can threre man if he was helping with another line. If that assumption is true then all I can say is WAY TO GO KATE! You just landed the Einstein of hystereses! Mind you all of the fore mentioned is merely speculation none of which is based on facts.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

I can tell you this much....limbs failing 200 times during "R&D" when this character was "President of R&D" speaks volumes to me....

You designed the risers? And the limbs were repeatedley failing? Who designed the cams? Who ordered the limbs per specs to accommodate the riser / limbs / cams configuration?


Someone designed a bow that blows limbs 200 times during R&D?


----------



## OneBowTie

Seth the XSlayr said:


> I can tell you this much....limbs failing 200 times during "R&D" when this character was "President of R&D" speaks volumes to me....
> 
> You designed the risers? And the limbs were repeatedley failing? Who designed the cams? Who ordered the limbs per specs to accommodate the riser / limbs / cams configuration?
> 
> 
> Someone designed a bow that blows limbs 200 times during R&D?


now what are you saying....


----------



## JackFrost

Rytera address:

3134 West Hwy 12
Walla Walla, WA 99362

Phone number:
509-529-2554



Martin address:

3134 West Hwy 12
Walla Walla, WA 99362

Phone number:
509-529-2554


----------



## oregonelkhunter

It's amazing that something based ONLY on speculation can get so much attention.....


----------



## Daniel Boone

*My ethics*



onebowtie said:


> well dan....you seem to flip flop on your ethics....as you seem to always want everyone to take the high road.....because telling it like it is ....sure thats one thing...but for supposed executives to tell it like it is....well, its just not ethical and is more damaging to such executive...not the company....and im not talking about court....other than that of public opinion or to any possible future employers....
> 
> as far as we as archers learning the truth.....we as consumers of anything only know so much in any industry....doesnt mean that the rest is lies or cover ups either....were consumers...not experts in everything.....were not entitled to know every form insider gossip or fall outs....because thats all this is....
> 
> and as far as rights.....we have many of those...too many at times....but remember the one right we all have....the right to remain silent...because anything we say can and will be used against us.....


Everyone has the right to say it like it is including the president. I see you be any owner of a company will always take the owner side when termination happens. You and I know there are lies and cover ups in lots of manufacutered products and thats why we have product liability suits everywhere.  Bowtech may be the best bow out there today. Time will tell!
What does my ethics have to do with this. You seemed to take your stand and side.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

I thought the questions were clear.....


Punctuated by the ???? marks. 


I believe that he designed the risers...

He said the limbs were repeatedly failing...

I asked who designed the cams...

I asked who decided what the proper limb proportion would be.....


And finally I asked "Someone designed a bow that blew limbs 200 times during R&D?" 


If you're going to take credit for designing it, then how do you avoid criticism for it's failure?


I'm looking at the situation objectively...and if you're head of R&D you better have some reasons why things are failing...


----------



## OneBowTie

Daniel Boone said:


> Everyone has the right to say it like it is including the president. I see you be any owner of a company will always take the owner side when termination happens. You and I know there are lies and cover ups in lots of manufacutered products and thats why we have product liability suits everywhere.  Bowtech may be the best bow out there today. Time will tell!
> What does my ethics have to do with this. You seemed to take your stand and side.


dan, never mind if i have to explain ethics to you on this ......

as for taking sides....im not taking sides...other than follow this thread ....you can see what public opinion is on the thread.....

dan, there is a right way to do things...and a wrong way....and there is a way that your peers expect you to act during such events as this....and while you are correct, everyone who at least lives in this country, has the right to say what they want.....i just hope that whomever tells it like it is....can stand the consequences later in time....

as for how i stand on termination.....your statement of me ALWAYS siding with company is just plain silly talk.....again, there is a right, wrong side....now if its me doing the terminating, you bet, i will always stand on my side...but to say i will always side with owner in any circumstance is nuts....


----------



## OneBowTie

Seth the XSlayr said:


> I thought the questions were clear.....
> 
> 
> Punctuated by the ???? marks.
> 
> 
> I believe that he designed the risers...
> 
> He said the limbs were repeatedly failing...
> 
> I asked who designed the cams...
> 
> I asked who decided what the proper limb proportion would be.....
> 
> 
> And finally I asked "Someone designed a bow that blew limbs 200 times during R&D?"
> 
> 
> If you're going to take credit for designing it, then how do you avoid criticism for it's failure?
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the situation objectively...and if you're head of R&D you better have some reasons why things are failing...


thank you for explaining it to me....  

you know, wouldnt want to confuse anyones "rights" or wrongs


----------



## LX_Shooter

I told ya I told ya.....But noone would listen.......


----------



## Kelsnore

LX_Shooter said:


> I told ya I told ya.....But noone would listen.......


----------



## Arrowcracked

What Bow company hasn't had limb problems?????

Has every auto that came off the assembly line been perfect, DON"T THINK SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
BOWTECH RULES, So get over it.


----------



## LX_Shooter

Kelsnore said:


>


But I did..........


----------



## bigrackHack

I've got a reeeeal bad feeling this thread is going to become "Exhibit A" in a product liability case. Any Bowtech owner that gets string slapped is going to be able to sue the he!! out of Bowtech.

"Yes, your Honor, I can prove that the bow was at fault. Here's a copy of what was written by the CO-FOUNDER of the company. May I have my 2 million now?"

Either that, or it can be used in the Bowtech vs Kevin Strother libel suit. If sales are down in '06, you can bet Bowtech can prove damages.

On another note, Hey Kate, since your hubby can't hold down a job, how 'bout giving me a shot?


----------



## NUARCHER

WOW Thats to bad may i see your e-mail firing you that really stinks.But all the best to you and Kate


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Ethics*



onebowtie said:


> dan, never mind if i have to explain ethics to you on this ......
> 
> as for taking sides....im not taking sides...other than follow this thread ....you can see what public opinion is on the thread.....
> 
> dan, there is a right way to do things...and a wrong way....and there is a way that your peers expect you to act during such events as this....and while you are correct, everyone who at least lives in this country, has the right to say what they want.....i just hope that whomever tells it like it is....can stand the consequences later in time....
> 
> as for how i stand on termination.....your statement of me ALWAYS siding with company is just plain silly talk.....again, there is a right, wrong side....now if its me doing the terminating, you bet, i will always stand on my side...but to say i will always side with owner in any circumstance is nuts....


Ethics of mine has nothing to do with this. They guy posting the thread maybe. He seems to have axe to grind and thats obvious. Makes for good reading and eventually will go to back pages and life goes on. You mean theres no compromising when you fire someone? Life will go on! :teeth:

Bowtie its about time you got out of mutant land into the real world :tongue:


----------



## bill_rollins

listen people bottom line is this the whole situation between bowtech and kevin strothers is none of our business. basically all that has happened is that kevin was terminated for what ever reason and i'm sure it was more than pics or not answering the phone, he was mad and had every right to be and basically started popping off at the mouth before he should have. i know it were my business there would definetly be some reprecutions to be had. If there is a problem with limbs from bowtech, which anything is possible then there will be with mathews, cause gordon glass makes the limbs for both company's. Besides bowtech has always stood behind thee product and i'm sure they always will.SO LETS NOT WORRY ABOUT IT OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


HAVE A NICE DAY


----------



## kiwibowpro

He got fired from Bowtech AND married the Martin Girl --- how can one man have some much damn luck !!!!


----------



## Kelsnore

bigrackHack said:


> I've got a reeeeal bad feeling this thread is going to become "Exhibit A" in a product liability case. Any Bowtech owner that gets string slapped is going to be able to sue the he!! out of Bowtech.
> 
> "Yes, your Honor, I can prove that the bow was at fault. Here's a copy of what was written by the CO-FOUNDER of the company. May I have my 2 million now?"
> 
> Either that, or it can be used in the Bowtech vs Kevin Strother libel suit. If sales are down in '06, you can bet Bowtech can prove damages.
> 
> On another note, Hey Kate, since your hubby can't hold down a job, how 'bout giving me a shot?


Ouch!!! The last line is good though! Heh heh


----------



## OneBowTie

Daniel Boone said:


> Ethics of mine has nothing to do with this. They guy posting the thread maybe. He seems to have axe to grind and thats obvious. Makes for good reading and eventually will go to back pages and life goes on. You mean theres no compromising when you fire someone? Life will go on! :teeth:
> 
> Bowtie its about time you got out of mutant land into the real world :tongue:


your right....when i fire someone...there is no compromise  ...because something most have already been compromised.....so than, i guess your right again....i guess there already has been a compromise.....

leave mutantville...never....come to the real world...if this is how its going to be...its too cruel and mean for me


----------



## Arrowcracked

billrollins said:


> listen people bottom line is this the whole situation between bowtech and kevin strothers is none of our business. basically all that has happened is that kevin was terminated for what ever reason and i'm sure it was more than pics or not answering the phone, he was mad and had every right to be and basically started popping off at the mouth before he should have. i know it were my business there would definetly be some reprecutions to be had. If there is a problem with limbs from bowtech, which anything is possible then there will be with mathews, cause gordon glass makes the limbs for both company's. Besides bowtech has always stood behind thee product and i'm sure they always will.SO LETS NOT WORRY ABOUT IT OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> HAVE A NICE DAY


Yeah ''but we didn't start this thread, HE OR SHE did ''and made this everybodys business. Their screw up ''not ours.


----------



## OneBowTie

billrollins said:


> listen people bottom line is this the whole situation between bowtech and kevin strothers is none of our business
> 
> i wonder how many will actually listen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . basically all that has happened is that kevin was terminated for what ever reason and i'm sure it was more than pics or not answering the phone, he was mad and had every right to be and basically started popping off at the mouth before he should have. i know it were my business there would definetly be some reprecutions to be had. If there is a problem with limbs from bowtech, which anything is possible then there will be with mathews, cause gordon glass makes the limbs for both company's. Besides bowtech has always stood behind thee product and i'm sure they always will.SO LETS NOT WORRY ABOUT IT OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> HAVE A NICE DAY


 :thumbs_up


----------



## plottman

3 Questions and I don't own a bowtech and never had

1. if he was fired the day he wrote the post then how does he know there is a better bow line coming out unless he was working on that line as it wouldn't be available for the public to shoot?

2. Why did he warn people of the problems that bowtech was having after they stopped writing him a check? 

3. If it was such a huge issue why did he continue working for a company that he claims does not care about the customer and was knowingly making a bad product?


----------



## Jim C

bigrackHack said:


> I've got a reeeeal bad feeling this thread is going to become "Exhibit A" in a product liability case. Any Bowtech owner that gets string slapped is going to be able to sue the he!! out of Bowtech.
> 
> "Yes, your Honor, I can prove that the bow was at fault. Here's a copy of what was written by the CO-FOUNDER of the company. May I have my 2 million now?"
> 
> Either that, or it can be used in the Bowtech vs Kevin Strother libel suit. If sales are down in '06, you can bet Bowtech can prove damages.
> 
> :



Lots of wisdom in this post. One large can of worms being opened up. Somethings are best not discussed on a board. Why do I know, I won't tell you.  Those who know me really well know why I know. I can tell you most of the major prosecutions of corporate fraud comes from some guy who gets spurned ratting out his former employer. I can tell you many drug busts come from spiteful girlfriends dropping a dime on their boyfriends over some petty fight

I can tell you that there are legal ramifications for stuff that is said and that is all I am going to say


----------



## Bellows1

Hey, what happened to the no more spamming for Bowtech policy? Oh... nevermind this is a bashing Bowtech thread. My bad, that's still allowed, carry on.


----------



## springer01

billrollins said:


> listen people bottom line is this the whole situation between bowtech and kevin strothers is none of our business. basically all that has happened is that kevin was terminated for what ever reason and i'm sure it was more than pics or not answering the phone, he was mad and had every right to be and basically started popping off at the mouth before he should have. i know it were my business there would definetly be some reprecutions to be had. If there is a problem with limbs from bowtech, which anything is possible then there will be with mathews, cause gordon glass makes the limbs for both company's. Besides bowtech has always stood behind thee product and i'm sure they always will.SO LETS NOT WORRY ABOUT IT OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> HAVE A NICE DAY


 :thumbs_up 

I agree even though Kevin posted the initial post...I personally think this thread should be locked or removed..


----------



## ZA206

*My 2 cents...*

Being a business owner myself, these type of moves aren't made haphazardly. In order to fire someone (especially a salaried executive), you have to have documentation of wrongdoings and trends in behavior or documentation of some outlandish transgression that warrants being fired. Being "laid off" is another animal all togther.... Kevin was obviously FIRED... therefore there must have been something serious or a series of events/instances that triggered this.

The timing of the firing is what I find odd though.  

Like others have said, there are always two sides to every story and the stories normally aren't that close. 

My take on this is (purely subjective, NO FACTS) that Kevin may have stirred the pot by becoming "family" of a competitor, further stirred the pot by not "drinking the cool-aid" on the final bow/limb specs, and stirred the pot further by possibly being involved in moonlighting projects with the Martins..... possibly while on medical leave from Bowtech. That would pretty much get your ass fired in my book.

On the other hand.... I sympathize with him and knows how he feels. I've been screwed over by a previous employer executive (hosed out of +$20K in sales comissions when I resigned to go into business for myself) and know how mad it can make you. (I wanted to kill someone... but that's another story  ). I'm sure there were some things done by Bowtech that would certainly fall into the "screwed Kevin over" category.

I'm hoping that we'll find out both sides to this story. If Kevin hadn't posted it up, it would have never gotten out and then we wouldn't have this juicy thread to keep reading! :embarasse  

-ZA206




BOWTECH CEO said:


> Kevin Strother has been terminated from BowTech. Unfortunately he has chosen to spin the reason regarding his termination. It was BowTech that ended the relationhip, for cause.
> 
> Unlike Mr. Strother, we will wait for the appropriate forum to make disclosures.
> 
> Our 2006 bows, created by our team at BowTech, will continue our reputation for building the best in the industry. We have tens of thousands of satisfied customers. We have never place any product on the market that did not meet our exacting standards and we never will. We have never failed to honor our warranties. We have never designed for cost concerns and have always used the best materials and product available.
> 
> BowTech makes the greatest bow in the world, has for years and will contiue to do so for years to come. You have my personal guarantee.
> 
> John Strasheim
> BowTech Founder, President and CEO


----------



## BHNTR1

Jim C said:


> Lots of wisdom in this post. One large can of worms being opened up. Somethings are best not discussed on a board. Why do I know, I won't tell you. Those who know me really well know why I know. I can tell you most of the major prosecutions of corporate fraud comes from some guy who gets spurned ratting out his former employer. I can tell you many drug busts come from spiteful girlfriends dropping a dime on their boyfriends over some petty fight
> 
> I can tell you that there are legal ramifications for stuff that is said and that is all I am going to say





And that my friends sums up 4 pages of BS in a nut shell. :thumbs_up


----------



## 1tex3d

OBT, what does a used car sells man know about business ethics anyhow :beat: :beat: :beat: :wink: 

PS: Call me tomorrow I have a truck you might be interested in
512-587-7198


----------



## Kelsnore

springer01 said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> I agree even though Kevin posted the initial post...I personally think this thread should be locked or removed..



I second that!


----------



## rock monkey

well darn, i was just gonna get some popcorn goin


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

THIS JUST IN!


JIM C Calls Kevin Strother Bowtech's Spiteful Girlfriend!


----------



## Scottie

Arrowcracked said:


> What Bow company hasn't had limb problems?????


HOYT!


----------



## Friar Tuck

kiwibowpro said:


> He got fired from Bowtech AND married the Martin Girl --- how can one man have some much damn luck !!!!


ROFL


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Well put Scottie.


----------



## 1tex3d

:lie: :lie: :lie:


Scottie said:


> HOYT!


:lie: :lie: :lie:


but in there defense they nip there problems in the bud very quickly!!!


----------



## southerngirl

springer01 said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> I agree even though Kevin posted the initial post...I personally think this thread should be locked or removed..


 :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Kelsnore

You got bad info... Bowtech never has had sales reps. Care to post anything else you don't know! :tongue:


----------



## 1tex3d

Man, not another Bowtech is going out of business thread!!!!

It seems like this happens every fall.

Btw I heard Matt McPhearson just sold Mathews to Easton and signed on to work for Onieda :mg: :mg: :mg: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Kelsnore

You got bad info... Bowtech never has had sales reps, except inhouse. Care to post anything else you don't know! :tongue:


----------



## 1tex3d

I have met the Texas area rep for Bowtech...

unless this guy just by chance has one of each bow and accesories pkg and goes to all the area shops during the fall for the heck of it


----------



## Cwing

This is REALLY gonna help us dealers out, now isnt it.......... :thumbs_do


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Or some joe bob telling you that...


----------



## Cwing

I have never MET a Bowtech Rep. Its always been done over the phone....I bet thier phones are buzzin tomorrow.....


----------



## Scottie

Kelsnore said:


> You got bad info... Bowtech never has had sales reps, except inhouse. Care to post anything else you don't know! :tongue:



Looks like someone stayed at the Holiday Inn Express last night!

J/K Kelsnore! :thumb:


----------



## new guy

dont know if this has been posted yet but i find it interesting.
http://downsouthhunting.com/viewtopic.php?t=15533


----------



## Arrowcracked

Scottie said:


> HOYT!


keep dreamin, we have had hoyts in here that were shattered. TRY AGAIN...
NEXT!!!!!


----------



## new guy

i wonder what was said


----------



## RecordKeeper

Seth the XSlayr said:


> THIS JUST IN!
> 
> 
> JIM C Calls Kevin Strother Bowtech's Spiteful Girlfriend!


Well how witty. And helpful.


----------



## Scottie

Arrowcracked said:


> keep dreamin, we have had hoyts in here that were shattered. TRY AGAIN...
> NEXT!!!!!



Next what?


----------



## Kelsnore

Where the hell are the mods? This thread should have been DOA!


----------



## Scottie

Arrowcracked said:


> keep dreamin, we have had hoyts in here that were shattered. TRY AGAIN...
> NEXT!!!!!


Next .... If you are trying to tell me that Gordons' Glass limbs are as stable and reliable as Hoyt's XT series limbs ...... I'm not the one dreamin!

BTW, I'm currently shootin' an Old Glory.


----------



## southerngirl

Kelsnore said:


> Where the hell are the mods? This thread should have been DOA!


I agree 100% :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Scottie

Kelsnore said:


> Where the hell are the mods? This thread should have been DOA!


Agreed. I think they must have got suckered into reading and responding to this like I did. I'm going to go shoot my bow. Good night.


----------



## monty53

Kelsnore said:


> Where the hell are the mods? This thread should have been DOA!


WHY?....  

He made it a public affair!..   

He's the Martin boy now!..


----------



## bohntr

You may have lost your job Kevin, and I feel for you, I really do. But to put at risk the many others that work directly and indirectly with Bowtech was uncalled for. Nothing good will come from your actions. 

All I can say is *Bad Form*, very *Bad Form* Kevin. 

Regards
Allan


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Mods are here*

I see no reason to delete the thread. Heck it brought Onebowtie out of mutantville, some would say thats reason enough :tongue: 

Soon it will go to back pages and no one will remember it.


----------



## Arrowcracked

Scottie said:


> Agreed. I think they must have got suckered into reading and responding to this like I did. I'm going to go shoot my bow. Good night.


Good luck with those soft made limbs


----------



## Kelsnore

bohntr said:


> You may have lost your job Kevin, and I feel for you, I really do. But to put at risk the many others that work directly and indirectly with Bowtech was uncalled for. Nothing good will come from your actions.
> 
> All I can say is *Bad Form*, very *Bad Form* Kevin.
> 
> Regards
> Allan



Awesome...Awesome...post!

OX! You on vacation? Shutter down!


----------



## RecordKeeper

Daniel Boone said:


> I see no reason to delete the thread. Heck it brought Onebowtie out of mutantville, some would say thats reason enough :tongue:
> 
> Soon it will go to back pages and no one will remember it.


Nope. The damage has been done. Small archery shops will be hurt. The entire industry will have a black eye. No good will come of this, and it serves no further useful purpose.

It should be deleted.


----------



## chillin

heck why would the mods want to delete this thread? they are loving it(martin) they might sell 2 more bows this year and put a hated competitor out of business :thumbs_do  great site


----------



## Arrowcracked

Why delete it now, its been viewed by Hundreds already.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Growing everday*



chillin said:


> heck why would the mods want to delete this thread? they are loving it(martin) they might sell 2 more bows this year and put a hated competitor out of business :thumbs_do  great site


I think we are doing just fine. We never force anyone to join here


----------



## Guest

one phrase sums it um F.U.B.A.R.!


----------



## cetorP

Don't know the guy or his wife. What I can say is that more than once I have opened my mouth and lived to regret the hell of out what I had said. This looks painfully similar to those experiences in my life where I wished I had excercized some discretion.

So lets say (just for the heck of it) he is successful and takes a bow company down. All he would have succeeded in doing is to remove the income of the employees whose sweat helped him to grow the darn company, not to mention the dealers out there who have fought against stiff competition on the Company's behalf, and do we need to even mention how the folks who are loyal owners of his product are feeling right about now. I am sure he is mad at somebody up there, but a single bullet would have been a better choice than the a-bomb that was dropped here. No doubt in my mind that he did not think this through. This was a chicken schick move.

Hope the marriage last the stress of this mess!


----------



## ZA206

*This is why I love AT!*

You can't get good juicy dirt like this any other place! Other forums have shut down these threads but the mods here at AT have some cahones and seem to be willing to let it play itself out! :thumbs_up 

Popcorn and soda in hand.... sitting back and watching the action!  

(Oh yea... and waiting for OBT to come up with another "insightful" diatribe).   


-ZA206


----------



## Alldayarcher

*Hoyt*



> Next .... If you are trying to tell me that Gordons' Glass limbs are as stable and reliable as Hoyt's XT series limbs ...... I'm not the one dreamin!


Obviously Scottie started shooting Hoyts after their Redline limbs? :embarasse I think there's still some shrapnel lodged somewhere from those puppies.


----------



## Crackers

Although AT has Mods there is only one I was told could delete this thread and I guess he sees no reason to do so


----------



## monty53

Recordkeeper said:


> Nope. The damage has been done. Small archery shops will be hurt. The entire industry will have a black eye. No good will come of this, and it serves no further useful purpose.
> 
> It should be deleted.


Why is it that when people see or hear something they don’t agree with, they want it to disappear? Make it go away, please!!!!!!!!   

The fact is that two adults supposedly mature persons, decided to make their private life public.

Right or wrong has nothing to do with it. They are responsible for their own actions. They do not need our help to make their mistake or coup go away.

One of them is very well connected on this board and could have it deleted just by asking.

In the mean time, it sure has been entertaining!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Thread*

No one thread on any archery net forum is going effect any manufactuer.

Bowtech will survive and go on. 

I think they most likely had there best year ever. There Alliengience bow was the best I have seen. I could certianly shoot one.


----------



## JackFrost

I stand corrected and want to make it right. I received a e-mail from Katherine saying that hers and Kevin's wedding was on Saturday, October 29. I assumed that since she changed her name in her profile to katherinestrother on Jun-15-05 (LINK ) that they were married in the early summer. My mistake and I apologize.


----------



## SPECTRE

onebowtie said:


> dollars to donuts...this post or thread ends up in chit can.....
> 
> oh ya john....you had a few of us on this thread....UNTIL....you said...."makes the greatest bow in the world"



** vein bulging in SPECTRE's Forehead **

Why do you do this to me OBT????? I've already told you NEGATIVE on the fly-by. The pattern is full.


** Again, dropping below the hard deck **


----------



## thebeav

One thing is for sure Bowtech is not kate's daddys bow.lol


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

There maybe only 1 who could shut the thread down, but I would have to think that by letting this thread go that Martin Archery could opening themselves up to a lawsuit.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Your so wrong*



Crackers said:


> Although AT has Mods there is only one I was told could delete this thread and I guess he sees no reason to do so


Anyone of us can delete this thread at anytime. No mods are ever told not to delete any threads. Im telling you like it is.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Give us a break*



Double Lung 'Em said:


> There maybe only 1 who could shut the thread down, but I would have to think that by letting this thread go that Martin Archery could opening themselves up to a lawsuit.


If they lawsuited for ever bad bow bashing thread, the courts would never stop.


----------



## fasst

Daniel Boone said:


> Anyone of us can delete this thread at anytime. No mods are ever told not to delete any threads. Im telling you like it is.


True enough DB...I have been asked to, but not by Admin or Kevin..so it is still here.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

come on DB, this isn't your everyday bow bashing thread, I would bet John's already printed a copy of this thread for his records, I know I would have.

didn't you tell me in a pm once that negative threads about mfgr/pro-shops/etc will not be pulled/deleted unless that company was a sponsor, i.e. FS Discount Archery?


----------



## Marcus

Of course with the most users online ever today the chances of the thread being pulled have diminished somewhat


----------



## Daniel Boone

*I told you*



Double Lung 'Em said:


> come on DB, this isn't your everyday bow bashing thread, I would bet John's already printed a copy of this thread for his records.
> 
> didn't you tell me in a pm once that unless you're a sponsor be prepared to be bashed, i.e. FS Discount Archery?



No one is going to trash are sponsors here. Get the story straight. AT has always allowed more than most forums. Most appreciate that fact. Could be a good reason why we have been more successfull. Seems many are interested for sure.

P.S.
I did ask if it was OK to post about sponsors if you had a beef and was told they would stay.


----------



## clayking

Martin Archery does not own AT, Jerry Martin owns At, at least that was what I was told.

Heck, they deleted the soap box, this is even better. Nothing like seeing someone else's dirty laundry flapping in the breeze.................ck


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Well, I had a beef, where's my thread?


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Better ask who deleted it.*



Double Lung 'Em said:


> Well, I had a beef, where's my thread?


Darn sure wasnt me


----------



## pinshooter

This thread is like a bad stomach virus. Let it all come out and everyone will feel better in a few days. :tongue:


----------



## machinegun74

I may be wrong but I think Mathews and Bowtech have different limb suppliers. But even if they do its the Pre-load according to the original thread as the reason for the failures. Anyhow I'd love to see Matt hire this guy. The things to come out of Sparta then would be well........imagine MacPherson and the Bowtech guy working together. Bowtech and Hoyt would be gone in a few years.


----------



## springer01

I dont understand why this post is here and the one of Kate and Kevin's wedding is gone.. kinda strange imo. It was gone within a few hours if I recall.


----------



## Kelsnore

I hear its bad when a mod gets mad at you, but you guys are letting this go too far! Right now nobody knows the truth behind any of these statements! But you don't have a problem with that. You are just letting the BS fly. Stop it before it hurts archery in general!


----------



## JeramyK

I think this is good news for BowTech from what I've read so far. :thumbs_up With fresh blood in the R&D department things can only get better in my opinion.


----------



## Arrowcracked

ZA206 said:


> You can't get good juicy dirt like this any other place! Other forums have shut down these threads but the mods here at AT have some cahones and seem to be willing to let it play itself out! :thumbs_up


I'm sure they will have to shut it down here SOON


----------



## bowhuntermac

*Falalalalalala.....*

I put myself through college working for an archery pro shop and went to a lot of trade shows, met a lot of manufacturers, got to know a lot of GREAT people, etc. and without knowing exactly what is going on behind the scenes in this situation, in the end this will end up between Kevin and Bowtech and archery will keep on keepin on. It has been here for thousands of years and in the grand scheme of things, regardless of who is right in this situation, it will not amount to a fart in the wind.


----------



## archeryhistory

Just so we don't get to many rumours and misinformation

1-We at Martin are happy for Kate and Kevin's marrage and are glad they are happy together. We are also hoping for the best on his surgery Monday.
That is our main concern at this time. Hope all will think positive thoughts for him.

2-Kevin is a very good bow designer but has never been involved with ANY Martin or Rytera project. Any design work he has done is his own. My design team is all at the Martin Archery plant. We have had a great response on our 2006 line.

3-We did not know Kevin posted this message until it was up on the board and not heard that he was no longer with Bowtech until then.

4-Martin and Bowtech are competitors but have always been on friendly terms as we are with other manufacuters. This is a small industry and it is much better to be friends and enjoy the work. I have talked to John at Bowtech two or three times on the phone and have enjoyed the conversation. 

I know Kevin will continue to design and be a factor in this industry. He has been a friend and now a son in law. You never know what life will bring.
Again, hope you all send positive thoughts for his surgery on Monday.

Hope this answers some of the questions and glad you all enjoy the site.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Threads*



Kelsnore said:


> I hear its bad when a mod gets mad at you, but you guys are letting this go too far! Right now nobody knows the truth behind any of these statements! But you don't have a problem with that. You are just letting the BS fly. Stop it before it hurts archery in general!


We shut down all the threads with BS in them what in the world would talk about? BS on the net. Surely not!


----------



## Myk

What I find most humorous about this are the Bowtech fans. Especially the ones threatening to sue everyone.

Although you people who claim to not be Bowtech fans who are spamming to lock or delete the thread run a close second.

The ones who don't like it and decide to start a new thread are simply annoying


----------



## Arrowcracked

Something is happening
http://downsouthhunting.com/viewtopic.php?p=130853#130853


----------



## WYBowhunter

The worst part is.....I never knew Kate and I broke up!!!!  :Cry:


----------



## WildmanSC

Think back a few weeks and you could see this coming. Several weeks ago Kevins responsibilities as for Marketing were transferred to an assistant so he could "...concentrate on designing new bows." The designs for the 2006 lineup had already been long since completed. So, what designs was he going to be working on while on sick leave? My gut tells me he was working on someone elses bow designs and that is precisely why he was fired. It also tells me that maybe there was a reason he wouldn't answer the phone. I suspect the deal had already pretty much been done. As has been stated, his airing of "dirty laundry" was very bad form and I suspect will in the long run hurt him, and whatever company is foolish enough to hire him, more so than Bowtech. Please note that the Bowtech CEO was gentlemanly enough to not respond in kind.

I hope my 2006 Tomkat will be in soon!!

Bill


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

What happened to "the truth" post?


----------



## Arrowcracked

This could be so true :teeth:


----------



## fasst

Double Lung 'Em said:


> What happened to "the truth" post?


"The truth" deleted it

Today, 11:03 PM 
Manage the truth 
This message has been deleted by the truth.


----------



## Ypsitucky1

*Here to Stay*

This thread is probably safe from the axe. 

Though basically a bystander to the incident, the name "Martin" hasn't been mentioned this much since AT was founded. They're probably lovin' it. No such thing as bad publicity, eh?


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Keep trying to find something*



Double Lung 'Em said:


> What happened to "the truth" post?


We allow members to delete for first 30 minutes their own threads.


----------



## BigWave

Curious.....if this was a "Martins head bow designer got axed and thier limbs are cracking" thread, how long would it be on here before getting zapped?


----------



## thebeav

Martin has a bow designer lol. That is the best news I have heard all day!


----------



## Arrowcracked

So is this true 
http://downsouthhunting.com/viewtopic.php?t=15533


----------



## JackFrost

Arrowcracked said:


> So is this true
> http://downsouthhunting.com/viewtopic.php?t=15533



The topic or post you requested does not exist


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Most likely not long*



BigWave said:


> Curious.....if this was a "Martins head bow designer got axed" thread, how long would it be on here before getting zapped?


Really dont see the reference! I do remember a thread with former Martin employee that went on for a long time and wasnt removed.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Mod bashing*



chillin said:


> i bet the mods wouldn't have to be ASKED  to remove it !!!!!!!!!



Now we delete them quickly and it will get you banned permantly


----------



## ICOM

JackFrost said:


> The topic or post you requested does not exist



sure it does..register !!


----------



## StevenB

assuming our laws are simmilar to yours, AT wouldn't be sued, they would be supened to give up all details of the author of the posts in question


----------



## RecordKeeper

This is a most unfortunate thread. Kevin most likely posted it in a moment of anger, without thinking it through.

Now people are hurting. And more will hurt because of it. BowTech will hurt, its dealers will hurt, and obviously Keven himself is hurting deeply. Many of these people are my friends and industry collegues. I hurt for them. The industry as a whole will receive a black eye, Martin included. Careers may be destroyed in the process, and therefore innocent family members will also likely hurt.

Reputations are at risk. I have appealed to moderators and to admin to delete this thread. I can see no useful purpose for it, and the resultant potential liability is a serious matter. Terry Martin himself has seen this thread, and still it lives on (will this post?).

The only purpose I can see for this thread is as entertainment, much like the entertainment of rubberneckers at the scene of a fatal crash. 

Please, delete this thread.

I now retire from this thread. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Myk

> Curious.....if this was a "Martins head bow designer got axed" thread, how long would it be on here before getting zapped?


If your implied conclusion is true, I guess that's a perk of supporting the site.
But I do recall someone making vague claims about the Slayr when it was new and they were not deleted.
I know many other bow fans freely bash Martin here without recourse.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

click the little box that says log you in automatically and then reopen link.

WE lost one, another post bites the dust. 

Make that two!


----------



## terrym

Read a few pages of this and have seen enough. Look, being a VP in any company is in fact being closest to the door. Also if he was terminated I have no doubt that there are reasons that are defendable in court. I have no doubt this man was a great engineer but I question his common and business sense for the way in which he exited the company he helped found and promoted until his firing. I have no doubt that they blow up hundreds of limbs during testing and development. I would be surprised if all the other manufacturers don't also. Its just part of R&D. Business relationships end all the time for all kinds of reasons. I wouldn't worry too much about the future of Bowtech. There are other engineers out there, nobody is indispensible. Bowtech has a reputation of standing behind thier product and that is worth alot in the sporting goods field. Companies like Leupold scopes live on thier reputation and customer service. There is another company that had a break up early in its life and partners each went thier own way, I think its called *microsoft* or something like that.


----------



## Arrowcracked

This will solve it for Bowtech
http://downsouthhunting.com/viewtopic.php?t=15538


----------



## Crackers

Myk said:


> If your implied conclusion is true, I guess that's a perk of supporting the site.
> But I do recall someone making vague claims about the Slayr when it was new and they were not deleted.
> I know many other bow fans freely bash Martin here without recourse.


If it was the battle between a member that's no longer a member and GRIV about the slayr, it was pulled.


----------



## Crackers

terrym said:


> Read a few pages of this and have seen enough. Look, being a VP in any company is in fact being closest to the door. Also if he was terminated I have no doubt that there are reasons that are defendable in court. I have no doubt this man was a great engineer but I question his common and business sense for the way in which he exited the company he helped found and promoted until his firing. I have no doubt that they blow up hundreds of limbs during testing and development. I would be surprised if all the other manufacturers don't also. Its just part of R&D. Business relationships end all the time for all kinds of reasons. I wouldn't worry too much about the future of Bowtech. There are other engineers out there, nobody is indispensible. Bowtech has a reputation of standing behind thier product and that is worth alot in the sporting goods field. Companies like Leupold scopes live on thier reputation and customer service. There is another company that had a break up early in its life and partners each went thier own way, I think its called *microsoft* or something like that.



The company as many do have a R&D "TEAM" so I agree life will go on.


----------



## rock monkey

arrowcracked..........way to be specifically vague while boosting the membership of another forum


----------



## juice540

Ridiculous, this thread just makes martin look bad. You will not see me purchasing a martin bow ever. Thread should be locked or deleted. Hey Bowtech, need another engineer give me two years and i'll be there, I love the way bowtech pushes the limts, it will lead to better technology. I dont care who says what, they are fast, accuarate, smooth, and they stand behind there product. I've owned bowtechs since the beggining never had a problem, always shot like a million bucks.


----------



## Arrowcracked

rock monkey said:


> arrowcracked..........way to be specifically vague while boosting the membership of another forum


who said join, just read the the post.


----------



## Ypsitucky1

ArrowCracked....

Dude...it doesn't work. I click the link and get a login screen.


----------



## StevenB

Arrowcracked said:


> who said join, just read the the post.


you can't


----------



## TAP

WHO CARES!?!?!?

So he got fired.........did you ever hear of an employment at will contract?
This is so typical of ANY industry. Bowtech will be fine....Martin will be fine....Hoyt will be finer and Mathews .......well.........I dont know.

Personally I think Bowtech makes an awsome bow. So does Hoyt so does Martin and I dont know about Mathews.....

Kevin.....good luck to you whatever you do. The way in which you posted this says VOLUMES.......

lately.............just another useless AT thread............ my .02....


----------



## BowTech R & D 1

*The truth*

The truth is I have no affiliation with any other company. No, I was never in marketing, you read the article wrong. Gene Shands took a new position and turned over his Marketing responsibilities to his assistant Margaret. 

I noticed several post from people that just registered today, maybe your from Bowtech. 

I have always taken great pride in my designs and have had repeated meetings (some which were very heated) on the quality of our product. I am very passionate about a product with my name attached to it as the designer. 

John and I started BowTech in 1999 on a shoestring budget, we overcame more obstacles than I care to remember. After a couple years we sold controlling interest to outside parties so neither one of us had the final say about anything. John was my friend as well as my partner when we started Bowtech. 

I never said BowTech wasn't a good Bow, hell I designed them all, to say that would be bashing myself. I simply stated the fact that yes there have been limb issues for over a year, like most companies that use solid billet, you get a couple of batches of bad material and with the pre-stress that is on the limbs they break or splinter. I tried taking some of the pre-stress off but was told not to, couldn't lose any speed I was told, and not to make the energy under the curve any greater in order to regain the speed, kinda screwed at that point.

Shoot whatever you like, I simply stated an opinion, and as for my stock. I offered my stock for sale to BowTech over two months ago, I had to wait the thirty days for them to buy it or decline, no response from them. Monday I talked to the general manager and the production mgr in regards to issues with the 06 line, no hint as to any problems. I emailed Bowtech to make sure they didn't want my stock, they replied tuesday and still no mention of a problem. This morning I get an email stating I was fired. Our wedding pics went up and then I'm fired a few hours later. Their have been countless meetings about whether I was involved with Martin or Rytera, I"M NOT, I think my father-in-law clarified that earlier.

To all of the people that shoot a BowTech and are saying I'm just airing dirty laundry, you love the bow that I designed, the bow could have any name on it and it would shoot the same, so don't get mad at me for saying there is a limb problem, ask the people who loved their Oregon or High Country how they like it now. They had limb problems too.

I am very happy to have married Kate she not only beautiful on the outside she is the sweetest most caring person you could ever have the pleasure to meet, and to be part of the Martin "family" they have always treated me with respect and not as a competitor, we joked alot about each other's company but in fun. 

I want to thank BowTech for firing me if the reason they did was for marrying Kate, if they made me choose, there is no job, possession or amount of money I'd take over her. 

Kevin


----------



## waveone

This is a very unfortunate if not tragic situation for all involved parties.No one would argue that.In fact, it is so tragic I really do not feel justified in speaking my feelings as they relate to the situation at hand.

However, I have observed many threads on this site and I am struck by one burning question.It occurs to me that the majority of those that are calling for the thread to be locked down are Bowtech shooters or fans.

That in no way disqualifies their opinion in my mind.Yet based on the sharp rhetoric engaged in by many of these same people on other threads, how many of them would call for the "lock down" of the same thread IF it were an Exec w/ Hoyt,Mathews or any other bow manufacturer?

Would the same deference to an "ethical posture" be called for?


----------



## Ypsitucky1

...............and then we all went bowhunting and lived happily ever after. 

THE END


----------



## BigRed

*Back Peddling*

It looks to me that ol' Kevin talked to an attorney after stepping in it big time.

The truth will prevail. Let's wait for it.


----------



## AKDoug

Arrowcracked is a troll. He purposefully finds the most popular threads to post his link on to create more traffic for his website.

Before this he was Monster or something like that. He's been doing this for a couple years here on AT...and it's classless.


----------



## Ypsitucky1

BigRed said:


> It looks to me that ol' Kevin talked to an attorney after stepping in it big time.
> 
> The truth will prevail. Let's wait for it.


Come on BigRed!


----------



## Myk

> If it was the battle between a member that's no longer a member and GRIV about the slayr, it was pulled.


The thread starter wanted it to be pulled. I do recall that one was allowed to play itself out, although in the Soap Box after it heated up, but that's where a lot of archery threads ended up back then. 

I'm sorry but I don't see any big Martin conspiracy on these forums. Especially not in the light of what goes on at other archery forums.
I do recall a thread that disappeared to protect a sponsor, but like I said, that's a perk of paying and it pales when compared to other forums.


----------



## Alldayarcher

*05 and 06 designs.......Not yours.*

Kevin,
I have always admired your bow designs, but I find something curious about this statement:


> I never said BowTech wasn't a good Bow, hell I designed them all


If the Binary cams aren't your design, (The inventor is a guy named Craig Yehley (sp?) correct?), and now for 06' Bowtech has gone entirely to the Binary system how can you make the statement that you designed them all? As I understand it the Binary system had nothing to do with you or you engineering? By your own admission you weren't even around much due to medical leave. So these and the 05's are NOT YOUR bows right?

So my thinking is, and this is just speculation but the dual cams (Your patents?) have now been dropped entirely and the singles have been sent to the Diamond line ........is some or much of this serious sour grapes over someone else (The binary cam engineer) and you sharing the same sand box and your designs being dropped in favor of something better??

I couldn't help but notice the progression of the designs and now this.


----------



## StevenB

Alldayarcher said:


> Kevin,
> I have always admired your bow designs, but I find something curious about this statement:
> 
> 
> If the Binary cams aren't your design, (The inventor is a guy named Craig Yehley (sp?) correct?), and now for 06' Bowtech has gone entirely to the Binary system how can you make the statement that you designed them all? As I understand it the Binary system had nothing to do with you or you engineering? By your own admission you weren't even around much due to medical leave. So these and the 05's are NOT YOUR bows right?
> 
> So my thinking is, and this is just speculation but the dual cams (Your patents?) have now been dropped entirely and the singles have been sent to the Diamond line ........is some or much of this serious sour grapes over someone else (The binary cam engineer) and you sharing the same sand box and your designs being dropped in favor of something better??
> 
> I couldn't help but notice the progression of the designs and now this.



someone designed the whole package.

cams are pretty useless without the rest of the bow


----------



## juice540

Thread won't be pulled, I think martin likes a bowtech bashing thread too much

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49827

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=34813

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=222756

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=229035

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=229011

:thumbs_up


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

BOWTECH CEO said:


> BowTech makes the greatest bow in the world, has for years and will contiue to do so for years to come. You have my personal guarantee.
> 
> John Strasheim
> BowTech Founder, President and CEO



Actually, sorry to say. Merlin's got you beat.


----------



## Ypsitucky1

*Beating a Dead Horse - Group Hug - Group Hug*

Hey! Compared to his original post, Kevin almost said he was sorry here.....almost. 

When I first saw the original post earlier today, I blew two veins in my forehead. But 200+ hot-n-juicy posts later, it seems clear that Kevin has taken a good whoopin' today (probably not just online). It's been a tough day for everyone associated with Bowtech. 

To be honest, I'm now hoping that this thread fizzles out soon, and I'm kinda sorry about what I said earlier.

.......I guess what I mean is......can't we all just get along (sniff)?

Excuse me....I need a tissue.


----------



## machinegun74

*say what you want*

Martin hasnt really much to gain. Mathews and Hoyt maybe but not Martin. Dont get me wrong Martin makes a decent bow but not on par with the big three yet. :teeth:


----------



## [email protected]

this thread actually made me sick, I cant understand why anyone would be so selfish!!!!!!!  

I agree 100% with the post below

"So lets say (just for the heck of it) he is successful and takes a bow company down. All he would have succeeded in doing is to remove the income of the employees whose sweat helped him to grow the darn company, not to mention the dealers out there who have fought against stiff competition on the Company's behalf, and do we need to even mention how the folks who are loyal owners of his product are feeling right about now. I am sure he is mad at somebody up there, but a single bullet would have been a better choice than the a-bomb that was dropped here. No doubt in my mind that he did not think this through. This was a chicken schick move.

Hope the marriage last the stress of this mess!"


----------



## Friar Tuck

MerlinApexDylan said:


> Actually, sorry to say. Merlin's got you beat.


What he said :thumbs_up


----------



## Alldayarcher

> someone designed the whole package.
> 
> cams are pretty useless without the rest of the bow


Fair enough, 
but if they aren't using his cams and he's also not around to help with the rest of the package at what I can only guess is a critical design period ,by his own admission ........then who's bows are they?
What exactly was Kevin's input to design of the 05' and 06' bows? 

I'm telling you I smell serious sour grapes and probably jealousy over the direction of the designs and the elimination of what probably really WERE his bows under the Bowtech name.(Not to mention his patents?) 

I don't know if that was a contributing factor in all this mess but it's hard to ignore.


----------



## StevenB

Alldayarcher said:


> Fair enough,
> but if they aren't using his cams and he's also not around to help with the rest of the package at what I can only guess is a critical design period ,by his own admission ........then who's bows are they?
> What exactly was Kevin's input to design of the 05' and 06' bows?
> 
> I'm telling you I smell serious sour grapes and probably jealousy over the direction of the designs and the elimination of what probably really WERE his bows under the Bowtech name.(Not to mention his patents?)
> 
> I don't know if that was a contributing factor in all this mess but it's hard to ignore.



where does it say he wasn't around? especially for the 05s?

I really doubt there is little more than fine tuning going on in the final month or 2.


----------



## Whitemanfrmtown

Would have been better just sleeping this one off.....


----------



## michihunter

BowTech R & D 1 said:


> *I never said BowTech wasn't a good Bow, hell I designed them all, to say that would be bashing myself. I simply stated the fact that yes there have been limb issues for over a year, like most companies that use solid billet, you get a couple of batches of bad material and with the pre-stress that is on the limbs they break or splinter. I tried taking some of the pre-stress off but was told not to, couldn't lose any speed I was told, and not to make the energy under the curve any greater in order to regain the speed, kinda screwed at that point.*



Who told you (the 1/2 founder of your company), what you could do and not do with your bow? And why all of a sudden do you have this great moral need to come clean when this has been an ongoing problem for years? Doesn't set too good on the pallet. I am a Bowtech owner and I feel that I've been duped. Not by Bowtech who hasn't said anything remotely about this, but by you sir, who knowingly and admitedly watched a so called inferior product that you developed reach the general public so that you could profit off it. This makes you worthy of not only being fired, but hopefully to remain unemployed for years to come. Your actions are reprehensible. Your character has been defined by your diatribe here on AT. And now you feel a need to share this information, not out of guilt for what you have allowed to happen to your loyal customers, but because you were fired from your cushy job. Shameless!!


----------



## Marcus

MerlinApexDylan said:


> Actually, sorry to say. Merlin's got you beat.


In the breaking limbs department? Yes, I believe you are right there. :tongue:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Can't be a Hoyt Wannabe. When you had the bar before Hoyt did.


----------



## XP35

So what? Maybe Martin will benefit from his talents. Have you had enough of this yet, people? Is this AT or the friggin' WWE? :teeth:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Marcus said:


> In the breaking limbs department? Yes, I believe you are right there. :tongue:


I guess opinions will differ. Just like Win&Win. They had problems with the XQ-1.. but we still see alot shooting them... especially 15 year old WAC silver medalists from Korea. :tongue: 

Merlin is a great bow Marcus. Just like bowtech is a great bow.. mathews, hoyt etc. 

He thinks his bow is the greatest in the world. I just happen to like Merlin better.:thumbs_up. Plus, you just like bowtech cause your wife looks hot shooting one.


----------



## Marcus

Shot alot of bows in my time, Merlin I wouldn't rate as great. (they did change their limbs which was a good move, but the reverse tech design is ho-hum) Better than some bows mentioned in this thread starting with the same letter, but not quite there yet. Need some innovation first IMHO. 

I was shooting Bowtech before my hot wife was.


----------



## machinegun74

Im kinda hoping he gets with Mathews. I could see them ruling the archery world. As far as getting fired in the corporate world. It sucks, its usually never mutual and someone always get the short end of it all.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Marcus said:


> I was shooting Bowtech before my hot wife was.


Yes, and she makes the bow look alot more attractive.

Kinda like Erin shooting her X-factor vs me.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux

MerlinApexDylan said:


> Yes, and she makes the bow look alot more attractive.
> 
> Kinda like Erin shooting her X-factor vs me.


Merlin I seen you...I am the only being in this world that would make you look more attractive  :teeth:


----------



## deerhuntalotdee

*what????????????????*

lets seenow, you go on sick leave, not vacation for 6 weeks, you get married to girl from martin bows,but waits till a day after the 2006 bowtech line is out to post pictures,gets fired for not picking up the phone? now bashes old company he helped build, says there are better bows cheaper and faster, and his own bows are crap. something really smells here.now i had new bows from math and hoyt out of the box blow up on me. one of these bows twice., so limb problems are nothing new. if he wouldn't pick up his phone , how did they fire him??? are the bows he is talking about his, and if so how do you make abow cheaper, by using higher priced materials????? couldn't be too sick if you can do the honeymoon deal, and why would you be gone during the most greatest time of the year, the unvailing of all your new bows???? well i was just thinking of this stuff and wanted to vent cause if nothing else he has good timing huh?? i will get my new bow from bowtech just like always, and another one in 2007.


----------



## Ob1BowTech

*Dont Freak out!*

I really like BowTech bows. I have had Mathews limb break just the same as Bowtech. Nature of the beast. Now for all you die hard BowTechers and dealers. The 05 and 06 bows are a Team effort. As is with other Bow companies. The show will go on. I dont think Kevin will be missed. Although I have really injoyed his single cam Bow. Thanks


----------



## alwinearcher

Ob1BowTech said:


> I really like BowTech bows. I have had Mathews limb break just the same as Bowtech. Nature of the beast. Now for all you die hard BowTechers and dealers. The 05 and 06 bows are a Team effort. As is with other Bow companies. The show will go on. I dont think Kevin will be missed. Although I have really injoyed his single cam Bow. Thanks



" I dont think kevin will be missed"
thats harsh....
interesting first post though.

I just spent like an hour reading this.... WOW


----------



## Canukarcher

We started selling Bowtech's about 4 years ago and have since become the #1 BowTech dealer in Canada! I have been in the archery business for a while and seen all kinds or designs come and go, get used and re-used. The reason Bowtech has gotten to where they are is in my opinion simply due to marketing. If they were losing the person in charge of marketing that would scare me! 

They have never tried to make a Cheap bow, they have never tried to satisfy every price range for every consumer and be everything to everyone. There are many bows out there that are just as good, but marketed poorly. John is a smart man and knows what's best for the company. We plan on still being Canada's Number 1 Bowtech dealer this year for the 3rd year in a row. I think what the did with the line up this year is awesome. 

Kevin I am curious? you mentioned Bowtech not wanting to use more expensive parts for limbs etc, and already seem to be supporting a new Bow brand that is Cheaper??? 

90% of what sells in this world is how it is Marketed! John don't fire your V.P. of Marketing, in my opinion they are probably way more valuable to the company. I'd like to see that guy that came up with the Binary Cam get involved... someone mentioned his name earlier


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply to subject*

Now guys. I just know you will resolve this tread. I see its in good hands.

Now for me, I use the lower limb poundage scale.  

And my BowTech Pro 40 Freedom cam limbs will arive tomoro.
So to bed I go, with out a care or a worry .Great little bow design.


Now guys take a lesson from this tread.That a paper trail can come home to haunt one .When ones lips are loose.

Good night all

Unk


----------



## southerngirl

I was one of the ones wanting the thread pulled. I shoot a mathews MQ32, my husband shoots a Mathews Ovation. I have never owned a bowtech neither has anyone in my family. So there


----------



## Washi

I've got to reply to this just so I can be in the court documents.


----------



## Oregon Shooter

OK who has the rights to the patents for the cam designs etc etc? Strother or BowTech? If there were to be a lawsuit to come from this I think it would be over patents, not over slander.


----------



## Canukarcher

PSE has the rights to just about everything on a bow. I believe its over 40 patents... Sight Window, Wheels on a bow, Cable Guard, Rest Hole...You name it. Rights don't mean anything. If you're a big company, you Swap patents. If you don't have any to trade you gotta pay.


----------



## SHW

I am still buying a new 06 Bowtech. Have to shoot the Tribute to see if I get it or another Allegiance. I hate the way this has been aired.


----------



## TN Hunter

*Wow!!*

Look what I woke up to this morning. I had a chance to read through the whole thread. What a can of worms, as someone put it.

In my training throughout my career, I have had to learn to be objective under all circumstances. It is hard when there is personal involvement. Two people can look at the same situation and based on personal experience, maturity, upbringing, etc. they will see two completely different scenarios. 

With subjectivity, people tend to read into the situation based on what they "think" might have happened. One person said earlier that looking at this "objectively" this is what I think may have happened. If you are guessing, it's not objective because you are reading into it.

Taking the objective facts and basing an opinion of who is right and wrong just does not work with the information available, or lack thereof.

The fact is that a guy got fired for reasons he is stating he "feels" caused his termination. He is supposedly coming clean with substandard production within the company. 
The CEO says all is fine and that there is more to the story about his termination than he is revealing.

That is "objectively" what happened. Anything beyond that is speculation.


It is funny to see folks taking sides based on a lack of information. Remember, when hearing 2 sides the truth usually lies somewhere in the middle.


----------



## liquid

I am not giving this thread any credibility untill it reachs 300 posts


----------



## KDS

It's on the tips of everyone's tongue, but no one wants to say it.......R&D guy......HHHHMMMMMMMMMMM..... I've loved every bowtech I've owned, and hated to 1 hoyt I owned.. Thanks for the infinity cam and the VFT mightymight Kevin Strothers


----------



## Urban_Redneck

BowTech R & D 1 said:


> Shoot whatever you like, I simply stated an opinion, and as for my stock. I offered my stock for sale to BowTech over two months ago, I had to wait the thirty days for them to buy it or decline, no response from them. Monday I talked to the general manager and the production mgr in regards to issues with the 06 line, no hint as to any problems. I emailed Bowtech to make sure they didn't want my stock, they replied tuesday and still no mention of a problem. This morning I get an email stating I was fired. Our wedding pics went up and then I'm fired a few hours later. Their have been countless meetings about whether I was involved with Martin or Rytera, I"M NOT, I think my father-in-law clarified that earlier.
> Kevin


Reading between the lines, it seems there was a debate at BT as to whether a person could work for one company while married into the controlling family of another. 

Offering to sell stock back (8+ weeks ago)to the company seems to indicate plans to leave.

It follows that someone was going to do something.

Not knowing anymore than I've read here, If it were me running BT I would have simply bought Kevin's shares on a 2 year schedule and parted amicably.

I trust that all concerned will recover and move on.


----------



## liquid




----------



## LX_Shooter

Man Kevin remember when these guy's thought you walked on air....... :thumbs_up 

Now look at them , treating you like you were yesterdays trash..... :embarasse 

I for one cant wait to see what you come up with next....  ........ :thumbs_up


----------



## Arrowcracked

Ypsitucky1 said:


> ArrowCracked....
> 
> Dude...it doesn't work. I click the link and get a login screen.


Oh well, but anyway ''now somebody is saying martin got all this started.
I guess its no need for me to put up the link to it tho, if you can't see it.


----------



## qkdraw

O.K. He is on medical leave,gets married to the competition's family member,doesn't answer the phone,bashes his own company's ethical practices while HE was there, and now post a thread about how unfair..... 

I would ass/u/me that his courtship, with his now wife, was not overnight. I would imagine that everyone around them new the fate of BT and Martin's marriage. 

Lastly, I think it is very poor taste to say that BT had these real issues with saftey(limb design) and he was part of it. Where was this honesty when he was working there? Sorry buddy, I think your keeping a few details from us. You would have alot more credibility in my book if you metioned the problems before you got fired.


----------



## soaker2000

i know everyone has been on the edge of their seats waiting for my take on this so i wont keep you in suspence  the origninal post by kevin or whoever
has a very emotional and vengeful feel to it. the termination from a job can be
very emotional so i reserve judgement on a person striking out. it is the accusations that are at question here. it is in bad taste to cause harm in this manner and the value of the info provided is negated by the intent of the
person who percieves that he was wronged. if there is trueth to the accusations it is lost in the emotions of the situation. the claim of helping
those who have or plan to buy the product cant be heard over the claim that
he has been wronged. so the thread has no value other than good gosip


----------



## TheHairlessone!

I dont think Kevin is a stupid man by any means. IF bowtech was using inferior limbs there is probly some proof which I would assume he has which would also leave a paper trail in the form of memos,etc.

If Kevin thought they should change limbs that doesnt mean he had the power to do it.

I seriously doubt he would come on here and say this unless he had an ace up his sleeve.

If it is proven to be true, it could really hurt bowtech in my opinion. And yes, I am now an official stockholder! :becky:

I also have to give archertalk a hats off because they are probly the only forum with the guts to let Kevin speak his mind :moviecorn:

rick


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL

liquid said:


> I am not giving this thread any credibility untill it reachs 300 posts


I did it !!!! i made it credible !!!!


----------



## nccrutch

No Target Guy, I think i just did!!! :teeth:


----------



## rodboggs

*For what it's worth*

Someone might have have allready stated this but if I got axed by e-mail all bets would be off . I think that I would trash the offender as well.


----------



## Bob H in NH

Being a shareholder of a $2/share piece of stock in a privately held company means you have a $2 piece of toilet paper. Sounds like they sold controlling interest to a 3rd party to raise money to keep the company growing. While this is good that you get an influx of cash, you loose majority control of a privately held company, basically you ain't the boss anymore.

I would be more concerned with non-disclosure violations than anything else, typically they cover things like divulging company or technical secrets, during or after your employment. I never sign the ones that say you can't work for a competitor, that's just not fair.

there's more to this than got fired for marrying into the Martin family, if he is making waves about selling his stock 2 months ago, something was up, combine with trying to solve a problem that he was told not to, and things start looking like he was an unhappy employee.

Best of luck to you two with your life together, this will all fade away in the wash and everyone will move on.


----------



## KEN-813

Yes I do not know the real reason you were fired, but I see some possible reasons that you were, 

1, They got wind of the possibility of you building another bow out side of the company that you were VP and Head bow builder of and co founder, thats grounds right there, conflict of design interest.

It sounds like you may have had quality doubts, and company stability doubts of the company you were VP of, that is another big one, as VP you have to be the devout cheerleader of the company, and any doubts that could be seen as negatives by you could make you a poor candidate as VP and leader of thier company.

it sounds like you were trying to dump your stock off a while ago to them so they probably sensed that you were attempting to leave and they needed a strong die hard leader of their company not somebody that is about to possibly ready to jump ship.


----------



## rudolph

just another reason to shoot hoyt or mathews.


----------



## bang250

Who cares about bowtech......Kate got married?!?!?!?   :sad: :faint2: :doh: :aww: :Cry: :frusty:


----------



## shermo

*Bowtech in the deeeeeep south....*

Bowtech will still be firing on all cylinders in the land Downunder :thumbs_up 

After a successful sales year in 2005, we are very happy with the 2006 range of bows, and are excited about getting the first lot in our hands :teeth: :teeth:  

New Target Colours :thumbs_up 

New Cam design :thumbs_up 

New risers :thumbs_up 

Shrewd grip options :thumbs_up 

And more Camo available :thumbs_up 

No sour grapes post will be taken on board here  


Andrew Sherman
Bowtech Distributors Australia


----------



## tsilvers

*False..*



Kelsnore said:


> You got bad info... Bowtech never has had sales reps. Care to post anything else you don't know! :tongue:



Ksnore..

I can assure you in the begining there were a few....

Cheers
Tim


----------



## Cueball

*Wow I am new to the forum.*

If this place is always rocking like this than I have found a new home. I have been lurking for a few days trying to decide if AT would be my new home. After all the post on this I have decided to stay. Plenty of good people here.


..................................................Roby.................................


----------



## kennyb41

*I Knew This Was Coming !*

HELLO..........There have been rumblings for months thru the dealer network about the bowtech limb problems and their insistance to keep the speed while at the same time over stressing limbs not strong enough to do the job...They had already been called "blowtechs" by many.... I was surprised about the firing of kevin.Even with much of his post wrote in anger i think it is necessary to bring bad buisness practices to the forefront.And if all he says is true it shows how little reguard bowtech has for customer safety and is only thinking about the almighty dollar!...this is a serious thing for all parties involved,but if its true bowtech deserves all the bad press because it is ultimately a "safety" concern and could even be possible recalls if this gains enough intrest to the right people........I am sure we will see some sort of statement from bowtech soon and it will be intresting to see what happens next!...............kenny


----------



## Zen Archery

as for the ebay stocks he sold less than 500 out of 100,000 on ebay http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidsLogin&item=7193968941

from what i can tell kate buys all her clothes or Kevin is a cross dresser on EBAY just kidding!!! http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...erid=katherinestrother&iid=7193968941&frm=284 

good luck with the marriage may want to clean up your professional approach. gripe to your wife in situations like this then go shoot a bow. o by the way i'll be calling you later i really want to know what bow your keep secretly promoting....


----------



## Cmarti

Scottie said:


> HOYT!


They are too damn slow and heavy to break.

OBT is right (did I say that) nobody wins. It would have been foolish to fire him casually, and risk the exposure to this type of "press". If they did, then they deserve whatever sticks. 

However, I would assume they knew what they were getting into. It is bear to fire anyone at any level, and your do not do it lightly. It is done when it is the lesser of two evils. Better to be trashed and weather the storm, than fight a cancer within?

The comments go directly to Bowtech's income and are actionable if untrue, or violate some type of covenant. The dilema is that any legal action will create negative publicity even if the statements are not true. Do you wait it out, or fight on priciple, what is a better marketing strategy?

If they are true, oh boy.......


----------



## Bo Hunter

*AT Word of the Day - Everyone is using it!*

diatribe - A bitter, abusive denunciation

I'm sure there is definitely way more to this story that meets the eye. Corporate workings are sometimes very strange - money does wierd things to people - as does greet, envy, and all those other traits that make us human.

The knee jerk reaction was a bit over the edge - at least for this type of industry - but, given his background and talent, even with this outbreak (what % of worlds archers really hang out here anyway. Go to the bowshop, and hardly anyone will know anything about this) he will be able to successfully start his own company, or just take a job designing for Martin or Rytera...

The only thing I DON'T agree with is the involvement of Kate - or at least her username. You never let your spouse become involved in business issues. I definitely wouldn't consider her "in the business" - at least not with this Bowtech issue. Anyone that believes Kevin lost his position due to marrying Kate is crazy....


----------



## HC Archery

Glad we stopped with BowTech several years ago!!!

We carried them their first year. Did ok with them, etc. However... always had a wierd feeling about BowTech. Hard to explain really. Not the easy way I feel with Hoyt or others.

KEVIN.... what bow line were talking about up top???
e-mail me if anything: [email protected]


----------



## Buckster2000

Can I just add somthing......what if Kevin was fired because he told the other onwers that the limb issues could cause serious injury and they didn't like him telling them that. And maybe he took time off under medical leave to distance himself from what the heads of Bowtech are doing to think things thorugh? Did any of you guys think about that? even more how about the fact that in corporations it ain't hard to dummy up crap on sombody you want to get rid of.......especially if you don't like what they say.....get the point?


----------



## juice540

I think its funny how a few guys are calling for kevin to work for thier brand of bow. yeah then we would rule the archery world. HA, so bowtechs dont really suck then do they, If you want their old head bow designer to work for your archery company.


----------



## bigrackHack

BOWTECH CEO said:


> Kevin Strother has been terminated from BowTech. Unfortunately he has chosen to spin the reason regarding his termination. It was BowTech that ended the relationhip, for cause.
> 
> Unlike Mr. Strother, we will wait for the appropriate forum to make disclosures.
> 
> Our 2006 bows, created by our team at BowTech, will continue our reputation for building the best in the industry. We have tens of thousands of satisfied customers. We have never place any product on the market that did not meet our exacting standards and we never will. We have never failed to honor our warranties. We have never designed for cost concerns and have always used the best materials and product available.
> 
> BowTech makes the greatest bow in the world, has for years and will contiue to do so for years to come. You have my personal guarantee.
> 
> John Strasheim
> BowTech Founder, President and CEO



STOP!.........Just Stop.............you had the Bowtech guys at Hello.


----------



## HC Archery

Kevin spoke of limbs breaking.

Anybody have this problem or know of it? Not that I am doubting Kevin at all. Just curious if anybody on here directly has seen this???


----------



## Bo Hunter

> STOP!.........Just Stop.............you had the Bowtech guys at Hello.


----------



## rembrandt

After reading all this stuff I have come to the conclusion that this all boils down to a lucky guy who was fortunate enough to get Kate and made public a problem he should have kept quite with. He used no tact in this and the reason he struck back at Bowtech has to be due to a hurt they placed on him or he wouldn't have responded as he did. It was a very immature act on his part and it was easily viewed as such. I'm sure he is a smart fellow and I admire his abilities but reacting against Bowtech was a NO-No in my book. I think Bowtech should have handled it better and as far as I'm concerned, both are guilty of mishandling this whole situation. Amen! :thumbs_do


----------



## Joe C.

Good grief. Look at what the man said, "John and I started BowTech in 1999 on a shoestring budget, we overcame more obstacles than I care to remember. After a couple years we sold controlling interest to outside parties so neither one of us had the final say about anything. John was my friend as well as my partner when we started Bowtech." 
So how would you feel if you have no final say about your product? Sounds like a sad ending to a good friendship. The bows are being shipped. We will all find out real quick if there is a safety issue or limb problems.
Good luck to everyone involved including the employees of Bowtech and their families :thumbs_up l


----------



## monty53

What bothers me the most in Kevin’s original post was his accusation of BoeTech ignoring safety for the sake of speed.

If this is true, BowTech is selling a bow that is dangerous to the user and they are aware of it.

Those of you who use and defend BowTech without knowing the truth should be concerned.

If this is true, each time you draw one of these bows you run the risk of serious bodily harm, maybe death.

Now, that is a scary thought!


----------



## BullseyeBooger

I just wasted an hour of my life reading this entire stupid thread. It is enough to put up with all the crap at the office, and then when I want to escape to AT, there is more crap. Nevermind, just upping my count.


----------



## FSL

Sorry for what happened but, "Archerytalk, Archers Helping Archers"......... how does this thread fulfill any part of that statement..... Dump the thread and lets get back to what Archerytalk is about.........

Growth of this sport is dependant upon the growth of the individuals within it....... lets move on.........


----------



## Josh Michaelis

monty53 said:


> What bothers me the most in Kevin’s original post was his accusation of BoeTech ignoring safety for the sake of speed.
> 
> If this is true, BowTech is selling a bow that is dangerous to the user and they are aware of it.
> 
> Those of you who use and defend BowTech without knowing the truth should be concerned.
> 
> If this is true, each time you draw one of these bows you run the risk of serious bodily harm, maybe death.
> 
> Now, that is a scary thought!



Gimme a break  I think that if they were a death trap we would know it.


----------



## Cmarti

monty53 said:


> What bothers me the most in Kevin’s original post was his accusation of BoeTech ignoring safety for the sake of speed.
> 
> If this is true, BowTech is selling a bow that is dangerous to the user and they are aware of it.
> 
> Those of you who use and defend BowTech without knowing the truth should be concerned.
> 
> If this is true, each time you draw one of these bows you run the risk of serious bodily harm, maybe death.
> 
> Now, that is a scary thought!


Relax, you've read too many Grisham novels. The saftey factor may be the drama of his firing. Have we had one documented case of bow blowing up?The quality control is the real issue. I am not worried about it exploading, I don't want to lay out a grand when all said and done, to deal with switching out limbs. It can happen on any bow, but if they knew it there was a propensity on their bows they should have remedied it. I don't want the hassle. I would try to research this for my new bow purchase, but how do you find the truth? Is it sour grapes or a real Erin Brockaovitch?


----------



## monty53

Cmarti said:


> Relax, you've read too many Grisham novels. The saftey factor may be the drama of his firing. Have we had one documented case of bow blowing up?The quality control is the real issue. I am not worried about it exploading, I don't want to lay out a grand when all said and done, to deal with switching out limbs. It can happen on any bow, but if they knew it there was a propensity on their bows they should have remedied it. I don't want the hassle. I would try to research this for my new bow purchase, but how do you find the truth? Is it sour grapes or a real Erin Brockaovitch?


I see you are a BowTech shooter.
Like I said;
"Those of you who use and defend BowTech without knowing the truth should be concerned".


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc

monty53 said:


> What bothers me the most in Kevin’s original post was his accusation of BoeTech ignoring safety for the sake of speed.
> 
> If this is true, BowTech is selling a bow that is dangerous to the user and they are aware of it.
> 
> Those of you who use and defend BowTech without knowing the truth should be concerned.
> 
> If this is true, each time you draw one of these bows you run the risk of serious bodily harm, maybe death.
> 
> Now, that is a scary thought!


You may run the risk of a cracked limb, but show me an example of someone experiencing serious bodily harm or death from a Bowtech (or any modern bow) with a limb failure. Just one example. He said the problem was with the 2005 bows too. Every company has limb failures; some more than others. Every company likely calculates the percentage of limb failures they expect into their business plan. They likely calculate the cost of replacing the limbs that fail, contrasted with the cost of upgrading the materials to lessen the incidence of failure. It is a tradeoff.


----------



## Marvin

over 200 people hundred in the general section in the middle of the morning.. I smell a server crash!!


----------



## todd_b

I was just thinking does Diamond use the same limb or are they different?


----------



## HL1

WE HAVE BEEN WITH BOWTECH SINCE 2000. IT HAS BEEN A WONDERFUL BOW LINE FOR US. AS FAR AS LIMB BREAKAGE WE HAVE ONLY REPLACED 8 (SINCE 2000) SET OF LIMBS, AND ALL BUT TWO SETS WERE DUE TO DRY FIRING OR OTHER MISS USE. AS FAR AS BOWTECH'S COMMENT TO THERE CUSTOMERS AND DEALERS. *THEY ARE THE BEST BAR NONE. * I AM SORRY TO HEAR THE BAD NEWS, BUT i THINK RIGHT NOW MOST OF THE SLANDER POINTED TOWARDS BOWTECH IS DUE TO HURT FEELINGS. 
HEARTLAND ARCHERY


----------



## soaker2000

monty53 said:


> What bothers me the most in Kevin’s original post was his accusation of BoeTech ignoring safety for the sake of speed.
> 
> If this is true, BowTech is selling a bow that is dangerous to the user and they are aware of it.
> 
> Those of you who use and defend BowTech without knowing the truth should be concerned.
> 
> If this is true, each time you draw one of these bows you run the risk of serious bodily harm, maybe death.
> 
> Now, that is a scary thought!


trying to afford his new wife thats a scary thought


----------



## stain

*medical leave*

i would check and see if you fall under the family leave act and if you do sue the hell out of them. bowtechs customer service has gone bad in the last few years.

good luck.


----------



## steve hilliard

monty53 said:


> I see you are a BowTech shooter.
> Like I said;
> "Those of you who use and defend BowTech without knowing the truth should be concerned".


I have read alot of crap on this issue but this is nuts, Can you tell me you honestly believe any company would put a product out that knowingly could and would a consumer, lets talk about high risk lawsuit!! give me a break!!!!


----------



## Xdweller

I wouldn't even buy a BowTech now with the company going out of business because of the limb failure problems. My friend has had 2 sets of limbs and two pairs of rockers blow up/ compress on the new binary cam systems on a new bow in five months. The local dealer insists it is not a problem, but they've replaced about forty sets in two years out of two hundred they've sold. BOWTECH = POOR QUALITY. Why else would they not even buy back their own worthless stock if it had any real value. Bet they're gone in a year. The public has a right to know.


----------



## BullseyeBooger

steve hilliard said:


> I have read alot of crap on this issue but this is nuts, Can you tell me you honestly believe any company would put a product out that knowingly could and would a consumer, lets talk about high risk lawsuit!! give me a break!!!!



Ford did with the Bronco II. The risk/cost for them was less to continue manufacturing rather than recall/retool when they knew it had a higher than usual rollover problem.


----------



## bigrackHack

steve hilliard said:


> I have read alot of crap on this issue but this is nuts, Can you tell me you honestly believe any company would put a product out that knowingly could and would a consumer, lets talk about high risk lawsuit!! give me a break!!!!


I work in the automotive industry and I can tell you YES big companies put out products that could harm a customer. What the companies do is weigh the cost of repairing/replacing faulty parts against the cost of lawsuits resulting from injury/death from those faulty parts. It's all about the money. However, I don't think a company the size of Bowtech, or any other bow manufacturer for that matter, is big enough to absorb the cost of many big $$ lawsuits.


----------



## Zoobear

steve hilliard said:


> I have read alot of crap on this issue but this is nuts, Can you tell me you honestly believe any company would put a product out that knowingly could and would a consumer, lets talk about high risk lawsuit!! give me a break!!!!



I dont know  
Lets ask Ralph Nader! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Liberty

Monte 53 Do you know anything about anything. Quit starting crap with all of your assumptions.


----------



## TexasTaxi

In conclusion:
Kevin wasn't sane when he wrote his first post.
Kate is HOT!!!
Kevin may have burned more than a few bridges.
Kate is HOT!!!
This post is way too long and my head hurts from reading all this crap.
Kate is HOT!!!
I think what we all need to make this post more bareable is some honeymoon pictures of Kate! 


Kevin (not Strother)


----------



## Ryan

TexasTaxi said:


> In conclusion:
> Kevin wasn't sane when he wrote his first post.
> Kate is HOT!!!
> Kevin may have burned more than a few bridges.
> Kate is HOT!!!
> This post is way too long and my head hurts from reading all this crap.
> Kate is HOT!!!
> I think what we all need to make this post more bareable is some honeymoon pictures of Kate!
> 
> 
> Kevin (not Strother)


She is hot! :thumbs_up


----------



## RobVos

Xdweller said:


> I wouldn't even buy a BowTech now with the company going out of business because of the limb failure problems. My friend has had 2 sets of limbs and two pairs of rockers blow up/ compress on the new binary cam systems on a new bow in five months. The local dealer insists it is not a problem, but they've replaced about forty sets in two years out of two hundred they've sold. BOWTECH = POOR QUALITY. Why else would they not even buy back their own worthless stock if it had any real value. Bet they're gone in a year. The public has a right to know.


At the local shop, Bowtechs are sold and only one set of limbs had to be replaced this past year and it was on a 3-year old Bowtech. Owner brought it in already taken apart. We sent it in and Bowtech said that non-stock parts were in the bow (limb bolts and a different rocker) plus we do not really know what the owner did. Not one Equalizer cam bow has had a limb failure in our area -- I still think some dealers (were there are a lot of supposed problem) are not pressing the bows properly.

Some people are getting wat too worked up over this -- it won't really affect 99.9% of the people here. This kind of thing happens every day in every industry. No need to make a soap opera out of it.

Any if a few limb problems can put a larger company under then yes HOYT would have gone under with their Redline limbs in the late 90's. Again -- people are going overboard on the internet.


----------



## sagecreek

SSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOO,

how bout them Steelers?


----------



## ridgerunner

RobVos said:


> it won't really affect 99.9% of the people here. This kind of thing happens every day in every industry. No need to make a soap opera out of it.


.


----------



## T-head125

I think you mean... How about them Colts!!!


----------



## RobVos

sagecreek said:


> SSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOO,
> 
> how bout them Steelers?


Now there ya go Sage -- Black and Gold Baby!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Zulu

*Pending Legal Action . . .*

Without comment on the truth or falsity of the statements published on this public forum by Kevin, there are some legal terms that I am sure Kevin will soon become familiar with in the form of a Complaint filed by Bowtech, being "business defamation, libel (and possibly slander), injurious falsehood, tortious interference, fraud, misrepresentation, innocent misrepresentation, and injunction" just to name a few, and depending on the basis of the former employment with Bowtech (which was probably "at-will"), and any potential non-competition, non-disclosure, and confidentiality agreements that may have been signed, which are extremely common in the R&D area, various counts for "breach of contract." The only thing that can be positively ascertained from this thread is that Kevin failed to seek legal advice prior to making his posts. I believe this is what Recordkeeper was trying to warn Kevin about soon after this thread started. Some attorneys are going to be very happy because of Kevin’s statements due to the hundreds of billable hours in the months to come. I could think of better ways to spend money. Believe me, I currently shoot a Bowtech, but I have no brand loyalty as Bowtech is only one of several brands I have shot over the years, so this opinion is unbiased. Probably one of the most careless actions Kevin could have taken as a result of his alleged discharge, to put it kindly.


----------



## czecheiko

*how insightful.....*

Well that post is no big surprise,just another attorney, invisioning ways to profit from anothers misfortune :thumbs_do


----------



## Jose Boudreaux

czecheiko said:


> Well that post is no big surprise,just another attorney, invisioning ways to profit from anothers misfortune :thumbs_do


that is the whole world

doctors......make money off of people being sick

I make money cause people have to eat...... :tongue: 

I like lawyers....had one give me free advice through a divorce and would have done it all for no charge, had only met him once... :thumbs_up


----------



## Zulu

Actually, that's incorrect Czecheiko. I'm just a bowhunter that would rather promote the sport than see someone expose themselves to liability for statements that serve no positive purpose. It was hardly misfortune that caused this individual to make such statements, it was anger and an intent to defame a company that he felt mistreated him. That is a personal matter, not a public one, but by making such statements, the outcome is pre-determined. You cannot blame attorneys for someone else's actions.


----------



## cgbowhunter

Zulu said:


> Without comment on the truth or falsity of the statements published on this public forum by Kevin, there are some legal terms that I am sure Kevin will soon become familiar with in the form of a Complaint filed by Bowtech, being "business defamation, libel (and possibly slander), injurious falsehood, tortious interference, fraud, misrepresentation, innocent misrepresentation, and injunction" just to name a few, and depending on the basis of the former employment with Bowtech (which was probably "at-will"), and any potential non-competition, non-disclosure, and confidentiality agreements that may have been signed, which are extremely common in the R&D area, various counts for "breach of contract." The only thing that can be positively ascertained from this thread is that Kevin failed to seek legal advice prior to making his posts. I believe this is what Recordkeeper was trying to warn Kevin about soon after this thread started. Some attorneys are going to be very happy because of Kevin’s statements due to the hundreds of billable hours in the months to come. I could think of better ways to spend money. Believe me, I currently shoot a Bowtech, but I have no brand loyalty as Bowtech is only one of several brands I have shot over the years, so this opinion is unbiased. Probably one of the most careless actions Kevin could have taken as a result of his alleged discharge, to put it kindly.




This is too bad for all involved, hopefully kevin will not start his new marriage out knee deep in lawyers bills. I can't imagine how frustrated he felt with the situation but he might have needed to talk to Zulu before this post started.


----------



## czecheiko

*Incorrect?*

"Some attorneys are going to be very happy because of Kevin’s statements due to the hundreds of billable hours in the months to come."

I agree that Kevin made public an issue that should have stayed private, and that in my opinion, used an improper vehicle to vent his anger. I'm not sure without knowing the details of Kevin's "claims", you can positively conclude defamation. To do so, you would have to prove his "claims" false, correct? My post was more geared towards your above statement, which can only be described as "bloodthirsty" 

On a personal note, I commend you for promoting archery and helping fellow archers, after all, its all in good fun


----------



## Guest

Many are making a big deal out of getting fired by e-mail. How else were they going to fire him, He wouldn't answer his phone and it appears he wasn’t at work (how long do you let someone just collect a paycheck?). Maybe this is why he wasn't answering his phone in the first place because he knew he was on thin ice. It looks like he can’t control his anger, so I wouldn’t go to his house to fire him because you never know what a person will do in the heat of the moment. Trying to sell his stock months ago??? It appears he was on his way out but got beat to the punch now he is angry and wants to strike back.


Am I concerned about breaking limbs in R&D? ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!!! If they are not breaking lots of limbs and having lots of other failures during R&D then they are not pushing the limits to create a better bow. I'm not willing to pay hard earned money on a slight tweak. I want to see major improvements every few years or I will spend my money some where else.


----------



## pinshooter

sagecreek said:


> SSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOO,
> 
> how bout them Steelers?


 :thumbs_do


----------



## tedhunter

sagecreek said:


> SSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOO,
> 
> how bout them Steelers?



Go BEN!!! a Bradshaw for the 00's!!!


----------



## WYBowhunter

Zulu said:


> there are some legal terms that I am sure Kevin will soon become familiar with in the form of a Complaint filed by Bowtech, being "business defamation, libel (and possibly slander), injurious falsehood, tortious interference, fraud, misrepresentation, innocent misrepresentation, and injunction" just to name a few, .


Unless, of course, everything he says is true.......


----------



## kward598

i think it is interesting that this thread has been allowed to stay. something this damaging should have been pulled.. How is this archers helping archers? well i guess it isn't damaging to all involved  


best of luck on your new life together, i wish you the best life has to offer.

kward


----------



## Buckster2000

Yes kevin might need to know those worda and maybe he's already consulted a lawyer...maybe this is why he was on "sick leave". How aobut Bowtech got wind of this and thats why they fired him. 

What if he had something on Bowtech and this is why they fired him.......hmmmm something more to think aobut


----------



## Josh Michaelis

kward said:


> i think it is interesting that this thread has been allowed to stay. something this damaging should have been pulled.. kward


Why would a martin owned website pull a thread down that was started by kate robinson that damages the reputation of a competitor?


----------



## kward598

Josh Michaelis said:


> Why would a martin owned website pull a thread down that was started by kate robinson that damages the reputation of a competitor?



it makes me feel like that is thier sole intention.. just appears to be in poor taste. 
in my opinion. sometimes things like this have a way of biting you on the you know what..


----------



## sagecreek

Not to mention that the Martin family is the one that posted the thread in the first place.


----------



## WR

Josh Michaelis said:
 

> Why would a martin owned website pull a thread down that was started by kate robinson that damages the reputation of a competitor?


Josh.......you better go read the starting thread again, Kate didn't start this thread,(only her ID) AND if I was Kate and didn't want 32,871 people looking through my E-Bay business, I would change my e-bay ID and it will change ID on all transaction's from day one to the NEW ID, just like here.


----------



## elkhntr1

This whole thing is one big chit sandwich and everyone involved with Bowtech from the manufacture down to the customer is going to have to take a bite. :vom:


----------



## BTP40D

Daniel Boone said:


> No one thread on any archery net forum is going effect any manufactuer.
> 
> Bowtech will survive and go on.


Well put Dan, my thoughts exactly!! :thumbs_up


----------



## old Graybeard

Well I figure that's Bowtech's loss and Martin's gain. Good luck to you nad your new bride


----------



## BigWave

bigrackHack said:


> STOP!.........Just Stop.............you had the Bowtech guys at Hello.



LMAO!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## flatliner

*CEO's answered this thread!!!*

Wow! Someone took this straight to the top. A little spat is made public and the CEO's step in and try to squash it! THAT is not professional if you ask me. They should have had someone else field those questions or simply refise to answer at all.


----------



## tldga3

I have heard enough today to not buy a Bowtech, I was looking at one but think I will go with PSE.


----------



## Christopher Lee

> Kevin will soon become familiar with in the form of a Complaint filed by Bowtech, being "business defamation, libel (and possibly slander), injurious falsehood, tortious interference, fraud, misrepresentation, innocent misrepresentation, and injunction" just to name a few


It's strange, 'The Insider' is being broadcasted where I am as I write this. Till then, I have never heard of the term 'tortious inteference', let alone knew what it meant.


----------



## Mr. October

Well . . . first and foremost . . . Kevin & Kate . . . I hope you two have long and happy lives together. This is far more important then any job.

Regarding the contents of this thread: First, I've kept my mouth shut about Bowtech limb problems because I don't own one and don't really have a horse in that race but I can say that at almost every 3d shoot I attended this summer I saw Bowtechs with broken limbs. I even found cracks in some that the owners didn't even notice (typically at the base of the limbs). I didn't buy an allegiance for two reasons: 1. I didn't like the draw cycle as well as the Switchback 2. I didn't like the funky way the cams tilted at full draw. I know it wasn't supposed to make a difference but it seemed to me that it would have to force a limb twist. 

Now, Bowtech is building more or less the same style and design of bows as it's competitors yet is getting more speed out of them. Does it not occur to anyone that this isn't magic? You don't rob Peter without paying Paul. I've owned a lot of bows and NEVER EVER had a limb crack. So this whole thing about cracked limbs being "normal" is BS.

In Kevin's situation it sounds as though it was a very bitter parting of ways. If he was truly fired via e-mail . . . . well that is the height of all unprofessionalism and Kevin's tirade is NOTHING as a response. To fire someone via e-mail could only mean you have absolutely NO valid reason for the firing and no backbone to look the man in the eye when you tell him he's fired. 

I'm sure, until now, Kevin was touting the party line regarding the limbs. But even in the heat of the moment of being fired I can't imagine anyone "inventing" a problem unless it was real. Additionally, the Bowtech CEO didn't say there WASN'T a problem, only that they have never failed to honor a warranty. That will do you a lot of good at 5:00a.m. on a frosty cold morning as the bucks go nuts and you are sitting and staring at a big ol' limb crack on a bow you can't shoot. 

Do I think Bowtech's are bad? Certainly not! I REALLY like the Allegiance and Old Glory I shot. I think the Binary cam is not proven yet though someday it may be looked at as a terrific innovation.

Would I buy a Bowtech? Not based on the details about the companies' business practices I have seen here.


----------



## BigWave

Xdweller said:


> I wouldn't even buy a BowTech now with the company going out of business because of the limb failure problems. My friend has had 2 sets of limbs and two pairs of rockers blow up/ compress on the new binary cam systems on a new bow in five months. The local dealer insists it is not a problem, but they've replaced about forty sets in two years out of two hundred they've sold. BOWTECH = POOR QUALITY. Why else would they not even buy back their own worthless stock if it had any real value. Bet they're gone in a year. The public has a right to know.



Yeah......thats it.


----------



## Josh Michaelis

WR said:


> Josh.......you better go read the starting thread again, Kate didn't start this thread,(only her ID) AND if I was Kate and didn't want 32,871 people looking through my E-Bay business, I would change my e-bay ID and it will change ID on all transaction's from day one to the NEW ID, just like here.





> Since my wife posted the original comments for me under her login name and people questioned whether this is a joke, I have posted under my on username, which I will have to change now.


 :thumbs_do


----------



## NDTracer

WOW what a read. I am just marking my spot


----------



## OneBowTie

still all this chatter going on.....hum...

for those that feel like kevin was fired in poor taste.....was it??? maybe, probably.....

BUT.....are all yall that blind to the way the corporate world really works...at least when you are a founder, vp, involved with business and R&D.....its very common for such employee's to come to work one day to find a armed guard waiting at the door for them...to escort them to their office to pick up there belongings and be escorted off the premises....happens all the time...

or worse yet......you show up for work and your key no longer fits the lock....happens all the time....than your standing in front of all your former peers looking like an arse.....

there is nothing nice or flatering about being fired....and for whatever reason it happens....its usually not pleasant for any party involved....

the longer this thread continues....the more it will effect all involved, and not in a positive way.....

i find it also kinda funny all the insinuations that this is going to court.....i hardly doubt it....at least not from a thread being posted....it may end in court some day for reasons other than what we know of on this thread...but it costs alot of money to sue....and i doubt bowtech would sue over some libel or damage claims from a internet post......i doubt they would ever recover enough money even if they did win hands down to pay the cost of the attorney fee's....

best of luck kevin on your surgery....

best of luck bowtech....


----------



## sagecreek

All you ambulance chasers,

how could you prove who it was that posted anyways?


----------



## Deezlin

JackFrost said:


> If Bowtech fired him then he can go work for anyone. However, I doubt they are that dumb. I would have made him sign a statement saying he wouldn't work for any competitors for x amount of years.


I have been a designer for many years. You sign these agreements up front. If he makes this type of statement here. He could have very well ended his career as a designer. You don't go out and publicly criticize the company you work for or did work for, and expect to find another job, elsewhere?

A company does not normal let a designer go like that. You don't fire him!! You may let him go because of departmental cut backs or some other excuse. They were dammed pissed about something and I am sure they don't regret their decision, now.

I wonder, if this whole story is true. It does seem a little strange for these two members to have so few of a postings. If I was on medical leave and decide to get married, I would imagine the boss would have a few choice words to say to me when I returned.

Exactly, how much physical active warrents a designer for medical leave. Folks, I have been on medical leave before. If I could get out of bed, I came to work. If you can sat in a chair that is about all a designer really has to do physically.


----------



## grouse

*Pse is looking for someone*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=237450&highlight=engineer


----------



## Josh Michaelis

What do the mods say about this?


----------



## Buckster2000

:thumbs_up I'd say they feel at this point that its an open discussion about a archery company...no diffrent than my brothers cousins, sister aunts boyfriend had a bow blow up on him......yaddayaddayadda.

No one has called anyone names, everyone has expressed thier opinion as they see it. 

Nope nothing wrong with this post....lets keep it going


----------



## Josh Michaelis

Buckster2000 said:


> :thumbs_up I'd say they feel at this point that its an open discussion about a archery company...no diffrent than my brothers cousins, sister aunts boyfriend had a bow blow up on him......yaddayaddayadda.
> 
> No one has called anyone names, everyone has expressed thier opinion as they see it.
> 
> Nope nothing wrong with this post....lets keep it going


I was just saying that obviously the posters are who they say they are or the mods or the real people would have came forward by now.


----------



## Buckster2000

Josh.....well dang I can argue with that logic :thumbs_up


----------



## HCF

Kevin & Kate congrats on your marriage I wish you both the very best in your journey in life together. Corporate America can/does suck, go figure thats how they do people, I've seen it in mass #'s. But with your knowledge an experience you'll be just fine.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*I say I wish them all the world of happiness*



Josh Michaelis said:


> What do the mods say about this?


Cant blame him for marring Kate. She a Looker. :tongue:


----------



## Cmarti

sagecreek said:


> SSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOO,
> 
> how bout them Steelers?


First BowTech reinvents the Ford Pinto, and now I find out you're a Steelers fan. This day has gone to ......Time to go hunting! Barring the bow blowing up, I will check in tomorrow for the 2000 episode, I mean post. :dizzy:


----------



## Josh Michaelis

Daniel Boone said:


> Cant blame him for marring Kate. She a Looker. :tongue:


Yeah, but I wouldnt leave bowtech for her, lol


----------



## OneBowTie

Cmarti said:


> First BowTech reinvents the Ford Pinto, and now I find out you're a Steelers fan. This day has gone to ......Time to go hunting! Barring the bow blowing up, I will check in tomorrow for the 2000 episode, I mean post. :dizzy:


look, there is a simple solution to the alleged limb problem.....just continue to buy the blowtechs....and if and when the limps let go.....just customize your bow with a new set up barnsdale limbs.....and you would than have a sweet rig for sure......

see a win win for all....


----------



## sagecreek

SSSOOOOOOOOOOOO,

How bout them Panthers?


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

He has certainly marred her LOL


----------



## Buckster2000

Cmarti said:


> First BowTech reinvents the Ford Pinto, and now I find out you're a Steelers fan. This day has gone to ......Time to go hunting! Barring the bow blowing up, I will check in tomorrow for the 2000 episode, I mean post. :dizzy:




Man this is the best comedy station...to heck with comedy central....

Bowtech reinvents the ford pinto......oh thats funny.....Good one!!!!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Josh Michaelis

Seth the XSlayr said:


> He has certainly marred her LOL



I am just glad I am not the only one that thought that was funny, lol


----------



## rock monkey

wow........14 pages, put another bag in the nookalizer


----------



## Cmarti

onebowtie said:


> look, there is a simple solution to the alleged limb problem.....just continue to buy the blowtechs....and if and when the limps let go.....just customize your bow with a new set up barnsdale limbs.....and you would than have a sweet rig for sure......
> 
> see a win win for all....


So you're from West Virginia,...... I understand the Ohio envy now!
I'll keep my BowTechs, but I have a Ford Lemon Truck I would like to nuke.
Heck I may even buy a Switchback to put in the Chevy I'm going to get.
Sorry, back to the show.


----------



## Zulu

> sagecreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you ambulance chasers,
> 
> how could you prove who it was that posted anyways?
Click to expand...

Clearly my post was not meant to 'ambulance chase,' which is a term reserved for unscrupulous personal injury lawyers and not an attorney giving someone free legal advice. Rather, my post was intended to give Kevin adequate notice of the foreseeable legal consequences of his ill advised statements, and hopefully discourage him from saying anything that would further expose him to liability. Lawsuits of this nature are very ugly, and are seldom commenced by the plaintiff for financial gain – they are meant to teach a lesson to the offending party. Believe me, as the owner of a large and growing company, if a discharged employee immediately began publicly bashing your company’s products and making serious accusations regarding their quality and safety - which, at risk of belaboring the obvious, was published on a forum created for people who specifically buy your type of product - the first thing a wise business owner would do is contact their lawyers. Look at how many hits this thread has got already! At this point it's not personal, it's just business, and in this case some sort of legal action is about as axiomatic as 1+1=2. 

I clearly indicated in my initial post that I was reserving any comment regarding the truth or falsity of the statements made by Kevin, since I have not seen any evidence supporting or defeating his claims. Nonetheless, these statements were obviously intended as a malicious attack on Bowtech, and several members of this forum have already stated that after what they ‘heard’ they would not be buying products from this company anymore. If there is any untruth as to what Kevin stated on this forum, or if the statements were made with a disregard as to their truth or falsity, what attorneys refer to as a ‘prima facie’ case has just been established by this thread alone. 

Proving who made these statements is easy. It's like Josh said, if these posts were made by anyone other than those people who claimed to make them, this thread would have been removed already.


----------



## boogy

Cmarti said:


> So your from West Virginia,...... I understand the Ohio envy now!
> I'll keep my BowTechs, but I have a Ford Lemon Truck I would like to nuke.
> Heck I may even buy a Switchback to put in the Chevy I'm going to get.
> Sorry, back to the show.



lol, he's not from WV.
i think i'm offended now. :wink:


----------



## Cmarti

boogy said:


> lol, he's not from WV.
> i think i'm offended now. :wink:


No offense intended, I don't want to side track this ground breaking thread.
I just got it confused with the Spectre thread. I can't multi-task. :tongue:


----------



## HCF

ahhh one time at band camp....


----------



## OneBowTie

Cmarti said:


> So you're from West Virginia,...... I understand the Ohio envy now!
> I'll keep my BowTechs, but I have a Ford Lemon Truck I would like to nuke.
> Heck I may even buy a Switchback to put in the Chevy I'm going to get.
> Sorry, back to the show.


hey left lane lover......your actually the one "butting" up to west virginia....so im sure you can understand anything.....north carolina is where im from, in case you missed it up in the RIGHT hand corner  

did you say LEMON CAKE......

showtime......


----------



## OneBowTie

Cmarti said:


> No offense intended, I don't want to side track this ground breaking thread.
> I just got it confused with the Spectre thread. I can't multi-task. :tongue:


lol....boogy......you mountaineer....

cmarti....you left lane lovers better learn to get on the right side of the track.....lol

oh dont worry, i dont think this thread is anywhere near getting off path.....


----------



## Buckster2000

Ah Zulu...but were they....could they possibly be a very public acknowlegement of a known liablity of a product and thus a way to purge himself..(Kevin) of lialblity to come..in further lawsuits....maybe even class
action lawsuits.

Pure specualtion of course on both our parts. 

Hypothetically(sp) what if the R & D guy of any large corporation new a product was bad and the majoruty stock holders and heads of the corporation...just wished to look the other way. What recourse would the said R & D guy ahve but to expose this to the public the only way he knew how! On a public forum...a forum of which thousands of product user use everyday. 

Wow...excuse me while I get my how to write a novel book out.....I have a good idea for a fiction story or maybe not......hmmm....a mystery novel with intrigue and .wiht a ready set of characters...a beautiful daughter of a competitor in manufacturing, marrys the competiotrs head R & D guy....wow...it all in my how to write a novle book! Thsi is great! :teeth:


----------



## Josh Michaelis

Buckster2000 said:


> Ah Zulu...but were they....could they possibly be a very public acknowlegement of a known liablity of a product and thus a way to purge himself..(Kevin) of lialblity to come..in further lawsuits....maybe even class
> action lawsuits.
> 
> Pure specualtion of course on both our parts.
> 
> Hypothetically(sp) what if the R & D guy of any large corporation new a product was bad and the majoruty stock holders and heads of the corporation...just wished to look the other way. What recourse would the said R & D guy ahve but to expose this to the public the only way he knew how! On a public forum...a forum of which thousands of product user use everyday.
> 
> Wow...excuse me while I get my how to write a novel book out.....I have a good idea for a fiction story or maybe not......hmmm....a mystery novel with intrigue and .wiht a ready set of characters...a beautiful daughter of a competitor in manufacturing, marrys the competiotrs head R & D guy....wow...it all in my how to write a novle book! Thsi is great! :teeth:



Does have a shakespearian feeling about it dont it.


----------



## tedhunter

yeah right - and engineers NEVER put thier results down, do they??? we don't carry flash drives and keep every single memo that we have written in the last 24 months BACKED UP off site???? we don't DOCUMENT vendor problems in regards to quality, payment status, shipping delays?? we don't keep transmissions validating our results?? we don't keep our time worked in a separate calendar for comp time validation??? nnaahhhh - we trust the company. we know the company will always have our best interest at heart. the company would never hurt those that made them millions. the company loves us.


----------



## low12

Gotta love it when a TV lawyer gets involved. They can smell money for hundreds of miles. :hail: :attention :noidea: :argue:


----------



## OneBowTie

tedhunter said:


> yeah right - and engineers NEVER put thier results down, do they??? we don't carry flash drives and keep every single memo that we have written in the last 24 months BACKED UP off site???? we don't DOCUMENT vendor problems in regards to quality, payment status, shipping delays?? we don't keep transmissions validating our results?? we don't keep our time worked in a separate calendar for comp time validation??? nnaahhhh - we trust the company. we know the company will always have our best interest at heart. the company would never hurt those that made them millions. the company loves us.


what....are you saying they dont


----------



## tedhunter

onebowtie said:


> what....are you saying they dont



LOL - SUURREEE they do!!!! I think they would cut out one of my kidneys and sell it on the black market if they could make 10 bucks....while i was still working!!!!!


----------



## OneBowTie

tedhunter said:


> LOL - SUURREEE they do!!!! I think they would cut out one of my kidneys and sell it on the black market if they could make 10 bucks....while i was still working!!!!!


  :thumbs_up


----------



## Buckster2000

Lets see we are on page 11 I think.


What we've all learned.....
Kevin Married Kate
Kate has an Ebay account...
Kevin has shares in Bowtech he'd like to sell.
Bowtech fired Kevin...
Kevin is of on medical leave
Bowtech may or maynot have a limb issue. I won't even mention the preload limbs for max speed.
Somebody not clear who but somebody might have recourse in a court of law
This would all make a very good novel
Corporate American would sell a person Kidney if they could make 10 buck off of it.

And this has been one of the best the best forms of enetertainment ever!

HECK YEAH!

Did I miss anything?

Kate is related to the Martin Bow company.


----------



## Kstigall

Well after reading all these I still don't have the answer to my question. Maybe someone can help me.

How in the world was kevin able to build up so much anger after or while honeymooning with Kate? All the other stuff is just fluff. 

Personally, I'd be grinning like an idiot and *too busy* or in a state of exhausted euphoria to even look at a computer.


----------



## Redneckerson

Well this is just great,i've already discounted all my 05 Bowtechs twice and
they're still not sellin,after this gets out i'll be dustin them things for the
next 10 yrs. :thumbs_do


----------



## RCarcher

Redneckerson said:


> Well this is just great,i've already discounted all my 05 Bowtechs twice and
> they're still not sellin,after this gets out i'll be dustin them things for the
> next 10 yrs. :thumbs_do


wow! I can tell your a great dealer.

It almost sounds like you actually TRIED to sell them.


----------



## beast

i got a feeling that after all this mess that bowtech quality will be the best in the buisness if nothing else just to prove kevin wrong. right now both sides feel that the're right and only time will tell what really happened.its a shame that it had to come out this way.


----------



## boogy

Redneckerson said:


> Well this is just great,i've already discounted all my 05 Bowtechs twice and
> they're still not sellin,after this gets out i'll be dustin them things for the
> next 10 yrs. :thumbs_do



well, i shoot mathews, but i'm willing to help a fellow archer out, you know archers helping archers and all.
i'll give you 50 cents to the dollar for every one you have in stock.


----------



## fmf

Buckster2000 said:


> Lets see we are on page 11 I think.
> 
> 
> What we've all learned.....
> Kevin Married Kate
> Kate has an Ebay account...
> Kevin has shares in Bowtech he'd like to sell.
> Bowtech fired Kevin...
> Kevin is of on medical leave
> Bowtech may or maynot have a limb issue. I won't even mention the preload limbs for max speed.
> Somebody not clear who but somebody might have recourse in a court of law
> This would all make a very good novel
> Corporate American would sell a person Kidney if they could make 10 buck off of it.
> 
> And this has been one of the best the best forms of enetertainment ever!
> 
> HECK YEAH!
> 
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> Kate is related to the Martin Bow company.


I think you covered it.


----------



## elkhntr1

*Leave Troll!!!!*



Arrowcracked said:


> Is this the real problem,, Big rumor here going on.
> Clk below
> The post is called MARTIN VS BOWTECH
> Is this the problem


Please stop!! Your links keep sending people to page that you have login to see. Your a troll and spamming your website. :angry:


----------



## bowtech dually

Kevin best of luck, Im a current BowTech shooter but who knows wether that may change. I find it troubling though that while you were lining your pockets full of money during Bowtechs rise to the top, you would come on these very same archery forums and mislead the very same people (us) into believing that Bowtech was the greatest thing out there and to purchase anything else was accepting an inferior product. Thanks for all your straight talk in the past. You should bow out like Theo Epstien the Red Sox GM with class and dignity
BD


----------



## Myk

Do you fans really want Bowtech to sue Strother?
You don't get liable or slander in the US for telling the truth. Prove that you have stopped beating your wife while the other guy is doing his best to prove that you do. Few people come out smelling like a rose in these things.
So Strother goes to a lawyer and tells his story. That lawyer tells a class action lawyer friend and eventually Strother gets called into court as a witness AFTER the class action commercials have played on every hunting show for 2 years.
Bowtech looks like a vindictive company for suing. They get dragged through the mud in a class action and most of the people who saw the commercials never hear the final outcome. Bowtech gets dragged through the mud in a liable/slander case. Does that sound like your favorite company wins anything?

This type of bickering and mudslinging is common when a business partnership splits. There's usually enough mudslinging without taking things to court. The only ones who win there are the lawyers.

I agree that Kevin and Katie probably weren't thinking when this was brought up, but you guys aren't doing any better. I can't blame them, losing a job at a company you started days after your wedding and days before surgery is very personal. You fanboys are just mad because someone said something about a brand you own, you have no real excuse.

If you want it to stop, then stop replying.

The real jokes are the ones who don't like AT and want them punished. Why are you here if you don't like it?

Zulu, your "legal advice" is pretty crappy. No-competes and NDAs do not stand up in court unless they are mutually beneficial to both parties, you can't sell the cow for 3 magic beans and have it stand in court. You don't get to take away someone's means of support for life with no compensation. 
Where you really fail is that you don't even know if anything has been signed. You further show your failing by offering advice on something you admit you don't know the truth or falsity of.


----------



## Arrowcracked

elkhntr1 said:


> Please stop!! Your links keep sending people to page that you have login to see. Your a troll and spamming your website. :angry:


I don't have a website, so troll that :thumbs_up 
I'm a member over their, so back up and regroup .

there is some more information their if any of you others want to see this.
''if not oh well''


----------



## Buckster2000

arrowcracked....give us your login information and we'd be happy took look :thumbs_up


----------



## PMantle

Myk said:


> No-competes and NDAs do not stand up in court unless they are mutually beneficial to both parties, you can't sell the cow for 3 magic beans and have it stand in court. You don't get to take away someone's means of support for life with no compensation.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not only is that an oversimplification, it's not even very close to being true.


----------



## Ob1BowTech

*Give me a Break*

This limb thing is getting crazy out of hand. All I really know is that there has been Great advancement in BowTechs 06 bows. And I dont think that the 05's are dangerous. That is just plain dumb. When the truth really comes out I thank that people are going to be embarassed at some of the crazy things they wrote here.


----------



## Buckster2000

ob1Bowtech.....naaaa...won't any of us be embarrassed...looks to me like the only ones with egg on thier face is Bowtech and Kevin.

After all they are the only one with a monetary issues. 

The rest of us are just discussing the good, the bad, and the broken!

Beside I thought Bowtech shooter were sworn not to say anything reguarding this whole Bowtech issue. You know take the high road and all that jazz! :star:


----------



## Bricktop

*Lemme 'splain*

...no...there is no time...lemme sum up:

A medical condition keeps you from working for six weeks...the six weeks leading up to the launch of the '06 line. That same medical condition, however, doesn't keep you from getting married and honeymooning.

You are a co-founder of the company and head of R & D, but powerless to fix an alleged limb problem.

You can't answer your phone when John Strassheim calls, but clearly have access to your computer because you're posting pictures of your marriage to a family member (and the most public face) of one of your company's main competitors. So Mr. Strassheim utilizes that medium as a final attempt to communicate and HE's the one who's being unprofessional.

Have I missed anything?

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Arrowcracked

Buckster2000 said:


> arrowcracked....give us your login information and we'd be happy took look :thumbs_up


you need my name and password to the site??  Ok give me yours over here :embarasse


----------



## PMantle

Bricktop,  , nice Princess Bride reference.


----------



## jsasker

Well let's see here,Kevin in my mind is going to end up just fine wherever he goes.The man started with Bowtech and was with them during their unbelievable climb towards the top of the bow world in short time,he now has Kate on his arm and many bow companies already trying to get him on their side of the fence.Sounds like a pretty [email protected] smart guy to me!Fired by e-mail=unfrickinbelievable!That's just my opinion.


----------



## Buckster2000

arrowcracked......Alright I give I went on over and to me it looks like nothing but a bowtech haven.... 

Not verbatum but this is the jest of that for those who shouldn't bother to go there.

"Don't post about bowtech you might get in a lawsuit." :secret:  

Thats about it.

That and a bunch of high five ;take the high road on the bowtech issue :secret:


----------



## Bricktop

*What?!*

"Well let's see here, Kevin in my mind is going to end up just fine wherever he goes."

If Kevin had kept his mouth shut, he might have been fine. I hope he's in good with the new family, because that's about the only place that would touch him. No HR administrator worth anything would want to have such a volatile employee on their hands...especially in product development.

Corporate America can suck at times, but you don't do yourself any favors by making such a public spectacle out of the situation.

JMO


----------



## gabe branscum

*This is how i see it*

Bowtech is owned by a guy that used to own Oregon bows which went under due to limb problems(lifetime warranty on those limbs.)How many posts have you seen where bowtechs limbs were failing on AT.I wish there were more Kevin's around to let us know what is going on,otherwise we would just have to go on speculation.The truth has come out.All i can say is thank god for Hoyt


----------



## bow weevil

Myk,
I don't think anyone here is telling bowtech to sue Kevin, It looks to me like like people have recommended he find legal counsel, In case it does happen. I am sure he probably has already at least made some phone calls. A lawsuit would not be a pleasant thing, but as has been said before, we don't know all the details, so it could definetly be a possiblity. 

the timing of his termination probably could have been a little more considerate, but posting the "martin and bowtech" wedding would be considered grounds for immediate action in my book. Had he answered his phone, bowtech would not have had to resort notifying him via Email. 

I personally shoot PSE, and have recently purchased a new Liberty, but I wouldn't consider myself a "fanboy" by any means, but his actions (in my opinion) were incredibly unprofessional, and as a designer, there is no way I would ever work with someone like him. I have no respect for a person that willing to throw someone else "under the bus" to try to retain thier image.

and finally~


> If you want it to stop, then stop replying.


By all means, stop posting.


----------



## Arrowcracked

Buckster2000 said:


> arrowcracked......Alright I give I went on over and to me it looks like nothing but a bowtech haven....
> 
> Not verbatum but this is the jest of that for those who shouldn't bother to go there.
> 
> "Don't post about bowtech you might get in a lawsuit." :secret:
> 
> Thats about it.
> 
> That and a bunch of high five ;take the high road on the bowtech issue :secret:


Hmmm Do you have your glass's on??
I see more than that,,, give me 5 on Bowtech, They rule,its just that alot of you want to see this company sink,, guess what THEY WON"T,, another high 5 :teeth:


----------



## Lordform

BowTech R & D 1 said:


> Yes I designed all the bows, but you can't fix a problem when they don't want to lose the speed by reducing the preload, which is what is needed. Limb material also enters the equation, Bowtech uses the cheapest limb material available, there are better materials, but the cost is greater so that eliminates Bowtech from using them. Like when we quit using Winner's choice strings, the quality wasn't an issue, just the price.
> 
> Sometimes making a bigger profit is more important than the quality of the product, this is Bowtechs position on the limb issue.
> 
> 
> Since my wife posted the original comments for me under her login name and people questioned whether this is a joke, I have posted under my on username, which I will have to change now.


Co founders do not get "fired", especially for not picking up the phone while on an approved leave. Moreso, co-founders, whether they no longer have stake in a company or not, do not bash said company.....if ethics isnt reason enough then lible should be. A person in your position (if you are that person) is privy to company secrets and would be excised a gag order upon termination or your leaving the company.

Either you are just not telling the truth, or you are just not telling all of it. This does not smell good to me. You should save this for the forums where people do not think for themselves and are in the market for oceanfront property in Arizona.


----------



## bow weevil

Bricktop said:


> Congratulations to both of you.


Thats funny right there! :thumbs_up


----------



## jsasker

The entire time he was at Bowtech he was nothing but professional in every encounter with everyone that i have ever talked with--the man helped the company while he was there and would be an awesome asset to ANY bow company.How about Bowtech letting him go by e-mail?!Please,someone convince me that was acting accordingly :thumbs_do


----------



## bow weevil

jsasker said:


> The entire time he was at Bowtech he was nothing but professional in every encounter with everyone that i have ever talked with--the man helped the company while he was there and would be an awesome asset to ANY bow company.How about Bowtech letting him go by e-mail?!Please,someone convince me that was acting accordingly :thumbs_do


If he is on leave, and refuses to answer the phone, what else is there to do? I know nothing of his professionalism while still with the company. I have however seen his actions since yesterday, which speak volumes about his character, IMO.


----------



## Christopher Lee

Cmarti said:


> First BowTech reinvents the Ford Pinto, and now I find out you're a Steelers fan. This day has gone to ......Time to go hunting! Barring the bow blowing up, I will check in tomorrow for the 2000 episode, I mean post. :dizzy:


As the sands of time runs through the hourglass, so do the days of our ___________ (fill in the blank). Sorry guys, couldn;t resist this one! :teeth: I mean, we have all the necessary ingredients for a hit series : disgruntled axed-employee spillin da beans and bad mouthin, big name brand dragged through the mud, a stunning blond, loyal customers rilled up, inter-marriage between members of rival businesses, heaps of under the carpet materials and speculations hanging like dirty laundry (why would anyone hand dirty laundry I still wonder???), a stunning blond, wonderment about the future, a stunning blond, hints at industrial espionage, a stunning blond, aannnnd, a stunning blond! What more could we ask for? :teeth:


----------



## jsasker

If Bowtech was smart they'd let this go without forcing Kevin to disclose everything else that they've been sweeping under the carpet that hasn't surfaced YET.


----------



## tedhunter

bow weevil said:


> If he is on leave, and refuses to answer the phone, what else is there to do? I know nothing of his professionalism while still with the company. I have however seen his actions since yesterday, which speak volumes about his character, IMO.



you guys answer the phone on your honeymoon? i didn't.


----------



## Myk

> Not only is that an oversimplification, it's not even very close to being true.


I suggest you learn your profession better. Contracts have to stand up to the law.
You had better also get studying, you have 49 other states to deal with, this is not Louisiana Archery Talk.
I've been close to these kinds of break ups and sell outs in two different states. They had non-competes and NDAs and none held up. 

_ The purpose of enforcing a non-compete agreement "is to protect an employer from unfair competition by a former employee *without imposing unreasonable restraint on the later*." "Protection of the employer, *not punishment of the employee*, is the essence of the law." *"An employer cannot extract a restrictive covenant from an employee merely to protect himself from competition."*

"Agreements of this kind restrain commerce and limit the employee's freedom to pursue his or her trade." Therefore, "enforcement of such . . . agreements is carefully restricted."

"Thus, the court attempts to *balance the equities* between the two parties."_

I signed NDAs for beta programs. We were free to talk about them after the program testing ended. You don't get much when you don't pay anything.
I almost signed an NDA to be a moderator for a company, but when I brought up that their "Lifetime NDA" without compensation was not legal and they needed to have a time limit or a lifetime of compensation they suddenly had enough moderators. 
The same thing happened to other people I know who dared question the legality of their documents. No ex-moderator there has ever been sued for talking after they were gone.

About all the lawyers here prove is the old saying, 
"Q: What do you call a doctor who graduates at the bottom of his class. 
A: Doctor."
Just because someone has a shingle hung out doesn't mean they are good at it.

Bow weevil, you have Bowtech fans wanting Bowtech to sue people for taking part in this thread! Some are wanting Martin Archery taken down for Archery Talk allowing this thread!



> By all means, stop posting.


Don't expect me to. I enjoy watching the Hoyt, Mathews and Bowtech fans have fits if someone dares not praise their bow while they are the biggest bow bashers of them all.


----------



## jsasker

I suppose if anyone here was to get fired by a company they helped bring to the top(and fired by e-mail yet to top it off)no one here would act out of anger or need to vent(because everyone here is very professional right?)or just tell their side of the story.Can they sue the guy for telling the truth from his viewpoint and in his opinion?Yeah,i know you can sue for anything nowadays but really?


----------



## maskedONE

*I call BS*



jsasker said:


> If Bowtech was smart they\'d let this go without forcing Kevin to disclose everything else that they\'ve been sweeping under the carpet that hasn\'t surfaced YET.


And you have inside info on this matter? What a load of crap!


----------



## Arrowcracked

I bet they hire him back  
Back at work monday morning :thumbs_up 

See i be knowing :teeth:


----------



## Bricktop

jsasker said:


> If Bowtech was smart they'd let this go without forcing Kevin to disclose everything else that they've been sweeping under the carpet that hasn't surfaced YET.


First of all, BowTech IS smart. You don't skyrocket to their level of success in such a short time on luck alone. Being smart, they'll leave it alone. Notice you don't see them engaging in this fight anywhere. No press releases on their website. No postings here.

As the smart company they are, you'll see them promote the Binary Cam System (which Kevin Strother didn't develop) and completely and quietly address any limb problems post haste. Such action will leave Kevin swinging in the wind and his rants will fall on deaf ears.

And to all the fatalists who declare that BowTech will be gone in two years, I offer this...in two years, BowTech will be just as successful as they are today and archers will be saying, "Kevin who?"


----------



## bowtech dually

Why does his firing come as a surprise, and surely there is more to the medical leave and the e-mail firing than he is telling. In his post titled "The truth" he states that he offered a buy back of all his stock over a month ago does this sound like a guy that was in good with the company. Like they say there are 3 sides to every story Yours, Thiers, and the TRUTH.
BD


----------



## PMantle

Myk said:


> I suggest you learn your profession better. Contracts have to stand up to the law.
> You had better also get studying, you have 49 other states to deal with, this is not Louisiana Archery Talk.
> I've been close to these kinds of break ups and sell outs in two different states. They had non-competes and NDAs and none held up.
> 
> _ The purpose of enforcing a non-compete agreement "is to protect an employer from unfair competition by a former employee *without imposing unreasonable restraint on the later*." "Protection of the employer, *not punishment of the employee*, is the essence of the law." *"An employer cannot extract a restrictive covenant from an employee merely to protect himself from competition."*
> 
> "Agreements of this kind restrain commerce and limit the employee's freedom to pursue his or her trade." Therefore, "enforcement of such . . . agreements is carefully restricted."
> 
> "Thus, the court attempts to *balance the equities* between the two parties."_
> 
> I signed NDAs for beta programs. We were free to talk about them after the program testing ended. You don't get much when you don't pay anything.
> I almost signed an NDA to be a moderator for a company, but when I brought up that their "Lifetime NDA" without compensation was not legal and they needed to have a time limit or a lifetime of compensation they suddenly had enough moderators.
> The same thing happened to other people I know who dared question the legality of their documents. No ex-moderator there has ever been sued for talking after they were gone.
> 
> About all the lawyers here prove is the old saying,
> "Q: What do you call a doctor who graduates at the bottom of his class.
> A: Doctor."
> Just because someone has a shingle hung out doesn't mean they are good at it.
> 
> Bow weevil, you have Bowtech fans wanting Bowtech to sue people for taking part in this thread! Some are wanting Martin Archery taken down for Archery Talk allowing this thread!
> 
> 
> Don't expect me to. I enjoy watching the Hoyt, Mathews and Bowtech fans have fits if someone dares not praise their bow while they are the biggest bow bashers of them all.


Wow Myk, you're one excitable boy. You don't read well either. You said non-competes don't hold up. That's just not true. Many States have statutes regulating them. Like part of your second post stated, they have to comply with the law. 

None of the quotes you've listed support your assertions. BTW, why attack me personally? You don't know me, and you don't know anything aboput my work.


----------



## JackFrost

http://www.gordoncomposites.com/who.htm


----------



## affe22

Christopher Lee said:


> a stunning blond


I've only seen a moderatly attractive blonde...


----------



## jsasker

When did i say i had the inside scoop?The only load of crap is between your ears!


----------



## bow weevil

Myk said:


> Bow weevil, you have Bowtech fans wanting Bowtech to sue people for taking part in this thread! Some are wanting Martin Archery taken down for Archery Talk allowing this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect me to. I enjoy watching the Hoyt, Mathews and Bowtech fans have fits if someone dares not praise their bow while they are the biggest bow bashers of them all.


I am not sure I have seen what you are seeing, but then again, I don't think I will put the effort in to re read the entire thread.

It looks like we may be watching this thread for very similar reasons.


----------



## TheHairlessone!

> you guys answer the phone on your honeymoon? i didn't


Exactly. If I just married the Martin girl I wouldnt be answering the phone either! :hail: :crazy:

rick


----------



## KDS

If we could just get the FEEDBACK forum watchdogs on this, we could have his entire life history in minutes. "Ok guys let's get this guy". everytime I read some of the stuff over there it's like reading some stuff from america' most wanted. Supersonic where are you?????????? :RockOn:


----------



## maskedONE

jsasker said:


> When did i say i had the inside scoop?The only load of crap is between your ears!


Exact proof of my claim that your statement was BS. Nothing but slanderous speculation if you had no inside knowledge.


----------



## tedhunter

if i'd have answered that cell on our honeymoon, the wife would have put it where i couldn't have heard it ring.


----------



## Arrowcracked

I bet he was up their today,,, shaking hands


----------



## soaker2000

sagecreek said:


> SSSOOOOOOOOOOOO,
> 
> How bout them Panthers?


rather watch the predators :thumbs_up


----------



## monty53

All this talking about Bowtech suing Kevin, Kevin suing Bowtech….

I am not a lawyer but it appears to me that the danger of this thread is “the public” suing Bowtech when and if a breakage results in injury to the user.

This thread would be “exhibit A’ for the prosecution.

An executive of the company claiming that there has been and still is a flaw in the product that is prone to excessive failure, being sold to the public with total disregard to the consumer’s safety!

That! Is the danger of this thread to Bowtech!


----------



## bow weevil

tedhunter said:


> you guys answer the phone on your honeymoon? i didn't.


You would if you were the VP of a large company. if you didn't, well... you see what can happen.


----------



## TheHairlessone!

> You would if you were the VP of a large company


No way! 

I would tell them that IF they called me I would fire them! :boxing:

rick


----------



## Myk

> and archers will be saying, "Kevin who?"


I have no doubt that Bowtech will survive, but that quote is the sign of a brand fanboy or someone who works for Bowtech.

He didn't get where he is by being just another engineering student. I don't particularly like Bowtech's designs, but I'm sure where ever he goes there will be a following. 
Items like this are not the marketing or the money, they are the designer.



> Wow Myk, you're one excitable boy. You don't read well either. You said non-competes don't hold up. That's just not true. Many States have statutes regulating them. Like part of your second post stated, they have to comply with the law.


Seems you don't read well either. I did not say, "non-competes don't hold up", I had an "unless" in there, you even quoted it. All of the quotes I gave support what I said, you cannot have a one sided non-compete, it won't stand up in court.

I fail to see where I'm excited or where I attacked you personally. If you think pointing out that you are wrong is attacking you that is probably where your problem stems from.

I've dealt with these types of break ups. Obviously you have not.
According to the thinking in this thread all any company would have to do is hire all the bow designers and then fire them and they would be the only one left with experienced design teams allowed to work in the trade.

I don't know anyone who answered the phone on a honeymoon either.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I swore off buying new bows in 03, but when I find out where Kevin is working, I may reconsider that decision.


----------



## Zulu

> Myk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zulu, your "legal advice" is pretty crappy. No-competes and NDAs do not stand up in court unless they are mutually beneficial to both parties, you can't sell the cow for 3 magic beans and have it stand in court. You don't get to take away someone's means of support for life with no compensation.
> Where you really fail is that you don't even know if anything has been signed. You further show your failing by offering advice on something you admit you don't know the truth or falsity of.
Click to expand...

Please do not take my response as an attack because I respect everyone’s opinion on this site, but obviously you lack experience in this area because your statements are false and misguided. You have to keep your eye on the ball here – my original point was that these statements were carelessly made and could potentially expose someone to serious liability, regardless of whether they are true or false. Additionally, this obviously was not meant to be an informative thread, but rather a vindictive reaction to an unpleasant separation – it does nothing to promote the sport. Frankly it is something that should have been more closely scrutinized before it was allowed to be published. Of course a portion of my advice and opinion is based on certain assumptions, which is unremarkable since there is not much known about what is true, false, or simply embellished. However, it is highly unlikely that a person so deeply involved in R&D with any major corporation is operating without any protection to the company, and these agreements are routinely enforced by courts throughout the US. When you refer to things being "mutually beneficial to both parties," I assume you are talking about consideration, and therefore you must have considered that the JOB the employee was given was the benefit bargained for, and given in exchange for any agreement that may have been executed with the company for confidentiality or non-disclosure. Based on the curiously few statements made by the author of this thread since it appeared, this does not appear to be a whistleblower case (hmmm . . . it seems like someone was given some quick legal advice not to say anything else for his own good). The only thing I know for certain is that there was never anything previously posted by this individual on these issues while he was still collecting a paycheck, which calls into question the integrity and veracity of the author.


----------



## bow weevil

"I don't know anyone who answered the phone on a honeymoon either."

"No way! I would tell them that IF they called me I would fire them! "


in both of the firms I have worked for, the "powers" in the company called several times per day. When a call was placed to them, if there was no answer, the call would be returned in a timely manner. There are few people at the very top of the food chain.


----------



## TexasGuy

*Well, one thing about this whole mess is indisputable.....*

.....Hoyt and Mathews executives (and about a zillion Hoyt and Mathews shooters) are laughing their arse's off about this! :wink: :thumbs_up

Thousands of Bowtech shooters will be speculating "is there REALLY something inherently wrong with my limbs?"

I predict BowTech will rebound after some time has passed, but their 2006 market-share and sales-volume will nose-dive.......... :embarasse


----------



## PMantle

Myk said:


> I have no doubt that Bowtech will survive, but that quote is the sign of a brand fanboy or someone who works for Bowtech.
> 
> He didn't get where he is by being just another engineering student. I don't particularly like Bowtech's designs, but I'm sure where ever he goes there will be a following.
> Items like this are not the marketing or the money, they are the designer.
> 
> 
> Seems you don't read well either. I did not say, "non-competes don't hold up", I had an "unless" in there, you even quoted it. All of the quotes I gave support what I said, you cannot have a one sided non-compete, it won't stand up in court.
> 
> I fail to see where I'm excited or where I attacked you personally. If you think pointing out that you are wrong is attacking you that is probably where your problem stems from.
> 
> I've dealt with these types of break ups. Obviously you have not.
> According to the thinking in this thread all any company would have to do is hire all the bow designers and then fire them and they would be the only one left with experienced design teams allowed to work in the trade.


I've represented both employers and employees on these. I've seen them thrown out and seen them enforced. If well written and if they comply with the statutory framework, they are enforced with ease. I don't think you and I communicate well. Feel free to ignore me in the future.


----------



## TheHairlessone!

> the call would be returned in a timely manner


_They _ werent married to the Martin girl were they! :doh:

rick


----------



## Zulu

> PMantle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've represented both employers and employees on these. I've seen them thrown out and seen them enforced. If well written and if they comply with the statutory framework, they are enforced with ease. I don't think you and I communicate well. Feel free to ignore me in the future.
Click to expand...


I adopt and incorporate by reference the statements of my brother counsel. Well said.


----------



## Guest

*Legal Mumbo Jumbo*

Start a new thread called the *Legalities of Archery*..

This crap is getting old and no longer has anything to do with stick and string.


----------



## bow weevil

TheHairlessone! said:


> _They _ werent married to the Martin girl were they! :doh:
> 
> rick


No, I don't suppose they were, but they also weren't plumbers either. When I was still building houses that would be perfectly acceptable. In my line of work now, it could easily be the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## Bricktop

Myk said:


> ... that quote is the sign of a brand fanboy or someone who works for Bowtech.
> 
> He didn't get where he is by being just another engineering student. I don't particularly like Bowtech's designs, but I'm sure where ever he goes there will be a following.
> Items like this are not the marketing or the money, they are the designer.


Okay, Myk...I admit to overstating about Kevin drifting into anonymity. He is truly talented and if he decides to stay in the archery industry, he'll likely land somewhere. But I doubt you'll see a huge BowTech customer departure or any line of bows popping up with a limb graphic that reads, "A Kevin Strother Design."


----------



## Skintback

Well, I read most of this thing. I will tell you this.....Now that this is out, it does not matter to me whether any of it is true or not because both of them are not very smart. Kevin obviously not very mature and stirring the pot--on the other hand BowTech doesn't have the sense to shut him up. 

*Either way bad news for BowTech in my book. I read here at AT all the time. I read on other forums a lot too. The company I read about the most for broken limbs is BowTech. * 

I was excited about the 06 line and was seriously considering a 2006 Allegiance. You couldn't pay me to shoot a BowTech now. This is just the type thing I need to turn me away from a company. 

You see BowTech is now the subject of debate...possibly scandal. The public now looks at BowTech as having a problem. No thanks. I will stick to Hoyt or Mathews. At least they still have their HONOR intact.

*I really Hope  someone at BowTech did not fire this guy via e-mail. Talking about a no sack have-n bunch a spineless morons. I really hope that is not true. But if it is and in todays society, it probably is true. The little geek with a computer is POWERFUL until he has to see someone face to face. 

You know what I'm gonna stop now before I really start poring it on both of them knuckleheads (Kevin and BowTech).*


----------



## Orions_Bow

TexasGuy - one way or the other you are right! 

".....Hoyt and Mathews executives (and about a zillion Hoyt and Mathews shooters) are laughing their arse's off about this!" 

:mg:


----------



## Twang!

I know this tag has been posted in the past but I think it should have given people a clue. Bowtech is the only company in the history of the compound to ever put a tag like this on EVERY BINARY CAM BOW. The only warning tag in the past was a warning not to dry fire the bow since it would harm the bow NOT THE ARCHER. I have heard that the man that had a cable guard go through his hand is getting better and he is lucky. It could have been in his body. They put this tag on for a reason. Keep in mind BOWTECH PUT THE TAG ON.


----------



## Doc Holliday

> I really Hope someone at BowTech did not fire this guy via e-mail. Talking about a no sack have-n bunch a spineless morons. I really hope that is not true. But if it is and in todays society, it probably is true. The little geek with a computer is POWERFUL until he has to see someone face to face.


Yep. If this was the case, and if I were Kevin, there would have been some serious physical repercussion BEFORE I came here to tell the story. :mg:


----------



## JackFrost

From Bowtech's website:


"November 2005
You know the saying "Lead, follow, or get out of the way." At BowTech, we Refuse To Follow. We are driven with a constant focus toward developing new ideas and creating new products. Unless you’re the lead dog, the view never changes. To some, it’s a funny bumper sticker, but to BowTech, it’s a corporate philosophy. So hold on, cause we are moving forward and fighting like dogs against the standard rules of bow design. 

BowTech is moving into 2006 with a radical new focus that completely revolutionizes our product line. The primary result of this renewed focus is a line of bows all featuring the superior Binary Cam System®. In just one short year, the patent pending Binary Cam System has gone from a new product launch to wide market acceptance.

Take time to view our Bow pages. What you will see is another year’s worth of theory, design, and testing. The result is the smoothest, quietest, most efficient, and newest evolution in the design of the compound bow."


----------



## Twang!

Just got back from a local archery dealer that sells a bunch of bowtechs. The dealer was on the phone with them this morning. According to her, bowtech claims that Kevin Strother didn't actually innovate or design any of the new bows. According to them, he's been dead weight for a while and John has been doing the R&D. Who's telling the truth?


----------



## Doc Holliday

drillX said:


> Just got back from a local archery dealer that sells a bunch of bowtechs. The dealer was on the phone with them this morning. According to her, bowtech claims that Kevin Strother didn't actually innovate or design any of the new bows. According to them, he's been dead weight for a while and John has been doing the R&D. Who's telling the truth?



Oh come on. You don't really believe that do you?


----------



## Arrowcracked

Yeah we saw the email that was sent at
http://downsouthhunting.com/viewforum.php?f=4


----------



## danceswithbow

I think Kevin's way of handling this was a little unprofessional. Personally, I think there's a little more to the story than what where hearing. Kevin is as much to blame for the saftey issues as Bowtech if all this is true. If Kevin was still working for Bowtech, we wouldn't know any of this. Everybody from the lowest factory worker to the talented bow designer, when fired, imbelish a little about the conditions of said company.


----------



## PMantle

drillX said:


> Just got back from a local archery dealer that sells a bunch of bowtechs. The dealer was on the phone with them this morning. According to her, bowtech claims that Kevin Strother didn't actually innovate or design any of the new bows. According to them, he's been dead weight for a while and John has been doing the R&D. Who's telling the truth?


I really don't know, but anytime you see a discussion of their designs, Kevin's name is attached.

“Our new Equalizer bows utilize the most advanced, incredibly smooth and accurate cam system on the market,” said Kevin Strother, BowTech’s VP of Research & Development. “The system paper tunes with any arrow or rest set-up which converts to greater accuracy.”


"Kevin Strother, Vice President, Research & Development engineered this patent pending breakthrough after seeing the need for archers to custom fit their individual draw length without the guess work of adjusting strings and cables. The new cam design features a infinite calibration system which permits minute adjustment of not only the draw length, but also the let-off and valley, all in increments as fine as 1/64". The Infinity Cam utilizes a redesigned modular system available in 1" increments and features a dead solid wall at full draw."

From John's own mouth,

"I saw a lot of potential in Kevin because he sees ways to improve bows that other guys miss," Strasheim said. "He sees bows like Mozart saw music." http://www.fastestbows.com/articles/guest/taking_aim_bowtech.htm


----------



## Skintback

"Yeah we saw the email that was sent at
http://downsouthhunting.com/viewforum.php?f=4"


"drillX Just got back from a local archery dealer that sells a bunch of bowtechs. The dealer was on the phone with them this morning. According to her, bowtech claims that Kevin Strother didn't actually innovate or design any of the new bows. According to them, he's been dead weight for a while and John has been doing the R&D. Who's telling the truth?"

I don't care if you are the toilet cleaner....*you don't get fired via e-mail--legal of not. * No sack have-n bunch a morons.

THE FINAL INSPECTION


The soldier stood and faced God,

Which must always come to pass.

He hoped his shoes were shining,

Just as brightly as his brass.



"Step forward now, you soldier,

How shall I deal with you ?

Have you always turned the other cheek ?

To My Church have you been true?"



The soldier squared his shoulders and said,

"No, Lord, I guess I ain't.

Because those of us who carry guns,

Can't always be a saint.



I've had to work most Sundays,

And at times my talk was tough.

And sometimes I've been violent,

Because the world is awfully rough.



But, I never took a penny,

That wasn't mine to keep...

Though I worked a lot of overtime,

When the bills got just too steep.



And I never passed a cry for help,

Though at times I shook with fear.

And sometimes, God, forgive me,

I've wept unwomanly tears.



I know I don't deserve a place,

Among the people here.

They never wanted me around,

Except to calm their fears.



If you've a place for me here, Lord,

It needn't be so grand.

I never expected or had too much,

But if you don't, I'll understand.



There was a silence all around the throne,

Where the saints had often trod.

As the soldier waited quietly,

For the judgment of his God.



"Step forward now, you soldier,

You've borne your burdens well.

Walk peacefully on Heaven's streets,

You've done your time in Hell." 


~Author Unknown~ 




It's the Soldier, not the reporter
who has given us the freedom of the press. 

It's the Soldier, not the poet,
who has given us the freedom of speech. 

It's the Soldier, not the politicians
that ensures our right to Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness.

It's the Soldier who salutes the flag,
who serves beneath the flag,
and whose coffin is draped by the flag. 



If you care to offer the smallest token of recognition and appreciation for the Military,
please pass this on and pray for our men and women
who have served and are currently serving our country
and pray for those who have given the ultimate sacrifice for freedom.





THESE COLORS DON'T RUN


----------



## PSE X-Factor

I have followed this thread for two days now. It sickens me. Obviously, I have no stake in it save this, the way that Mr. Strother is behaving is not only childish, but shameful.

This weekend I intend to be at a tourney that has been organized by and will benefit the JOAD program. We constantly try to involve children in the sport that we love in efforts to see the sport grow and one day, become better than ever.

Yet, when you see this, it is hard to explain to up and coming archers how great our sport is.

To continue, it seems that many involved in this thread are very eager to take Mr. Strothers comments as gospel truth. He is quite agitated, as anyone could be in his current situation, and has chosen to say some very hurtful things in retaliation against his former employer.

It seems odd to me to take credit for starting a company and share in it's obvious success for so many years, and then to attempt to defame said company the minute that you are out the door. And to furthermore attempt to sway public opinion of said company on an archery forum, perhaps the largest of it's kind in the world, where it is a given that EVERY archery manufacture surely must frequent.

I might think that his career in this business is sadly over. I cannot imagine another company being willing to hire Mr. Strother for fear of the exact same rant should things not work out in the future. Unless of course his new father in law brings him into the Martin Stable. Which would make perfect sense so that his step daughter will be provided for. If this would indeed be the case then I would have a lesser view of Martin (ethically speaking) for allowing this thread to remain as it is not only hurtful for ALL parties involved, but to the entire archery industry as well.

Unfortunately, we are only going to hear Kevin's side of the story, which is one side too many in this particular case. He has obviously reaped the financial rewards from Bowtech for many years, and now he claims that the product is faulty. This, to me anyway, lessens his credibility.

I wonder how we are to explain this to the children that we are trying to bring up in our sport? When they see a supposed industry icon portraying himself in this manner then how are we to tell them how wrong this is? And how are we to explain that the administration of this site endorses this type of malicious behavior.

This site claims to be archers helping archers. I hardly see how this helps anything in our industry. There is enough competition in a child's life as it is. TV, Video games, drugs, alcohol etc. How is it fair to encourage archery when the participants of our sport have obviously shown in the pages of this thread nothing but slander and malicious behavior.

Archery should build discipline and work ethic. Not the type of behavior displayed here. Many of you should be ashamed.

And Mr. Strother, grow up. This is not a 3rd grade playground. I'm embarassed to be called an archer today. :thumbs_do


----------



## BigWave

Arrowcracked said:


> Yeah we saw the email that was sent at
> http://downsouthhunting.com/viewforum.php?f=4


.......and your point was what? Are you the designated site pimp? :wink:


----------



## gunrunr

Arrowcracked - your posts promoting this other forum are getting annoying. I have checked out this forum and find absolutely nothing that adds anything. There is nothing there about an email, no further information on the situation, and quite frankly - a lot less information there than there is here. I would advise everyone to ignore you and stick to ArcheryTalk!

Please refrain from the constant plugging as It does not help the situation.


Arrowcracked said:


> Yeah we saw the email that was sent at
> http://downsouthhunting.com/viewforum.php?f=4


----------



## rock monkey

just to ruffle some feathers and to give arrowcracked a headache, i created a new account 'over there'


username: joe public
password: abc1423

this probably wont last long, but knock yourself out gang


----------



## AWT

How well did McPherson bows do when Matt McPherson sold the company?

We all know how well Matthews bows have done since Matt Started that. He does the majority of the design work.

How well would Matthews do if Matt McPherson left the company?

Was Kevin Strother the "Matt McPherson" of Bowtech?

Reading AT for the last few years a lot of Bowtech shooters seemed to think so.

The next two years will interesting for Bowtech and the strength of their design team will soon be known.


----------



## Zulu

> PSE X-Factor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have followed this thread for two days now. It sickens me. Obviously, I have no stake in it save this, the way that Mr. Strother is behaving is not only childish, but shameful.
> 
> 
> To continue, it seems that many involved in this thread are very eager to take Mr. Strothers comments as gospel truth. He is quite agitated, as anyone could be in his current situation, and has chosen to say some very hurtful things in retaliation against his former employer.
> 
> It seems odd to me to take credit for starting a company and share in it's obvious success for so many years, and then to attempt to defame said company the minute that you are out the door. And to furthermore attempt to sway public opinion of said company on an archery forum, perhaps the largest of it's kind in the world, where it is a given that EVERY archery manufacture surely must frequent.
> 
> I might think that his career in this business is sadly over. I cannot imagine another company being willing to hire Mr. Strother for fear of the exact same rant should things not work out in the future. Unless of course his new father in law brings him into the Martin Stable. Which would make perfect sense so that his step daughter will be provided for. If this would indeed be the case then I would have a lesser view of Martin (ethically speaking) for allowing this thread to remain as it is not only hurtful for ALL parties involved, but to the entire archery industry as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are only going to hear Kevin's side of the story, which is one side too many in this particular case. He has obviously reaped the financial rewards from Bowtech for many years, and now he claims that the product is faulty. This, to me anyway, lessens his credibility.
> 
> This site claims to be archers helping archers. I hardly see how this helps anything in our industry. There is enough competition in a child's life as it is. TV, Video games, drugs, alcohol etc. How is it fair to encourage archery when the participants of our sport have obviously shown in the pages of this thread nothing but slander and malicious behavior.
> 
> Archery should build discipline and work ethic. Not the type of behavior displayed here. Many of you should be ashamed.
> 
> And Mr. Strother, grow up. This is not a 3rd grade playground. I'm embarassed to be called an archer today. :thumbs_do
Click to expand...

Very well said brother.


----------



## Doc Holliday

rock monkey said:


> just to ruffle some feathers and to give arrowcracked a headache, i created a new account 'over there'
> 
> 
> username: joe public
> password: abc1423
> 
> this probably wont last long, but knock yourself out gang



Thanks. :wink: lol


----------



## waveone

I am genuinely amazed w/ the tone of this thread.


The matter at hand is patently tragic ,yet all too commmon. It is not my place to judge either side nor project upon the character of someone who is obviously experiencing a gret deal of stress and upheaval in their life.

What I find intriguing, if not dumbfounding is the amount of people most of them apparently Bowtech fans that are thoroughly besmirching this man's character. Many are "knee jerking" in lieu of a more reasonable and compassionate approach to someone in a difficult circumstance.

There are most definately two sides to this. However it is apparent that many Bowtech fans have turned rabid on a person who they have praised in one form or another for the feats of engineering presented in your archery equipment.

Why? 

B/C of a mere suggestion that there could be a problem,a potentially very serious one w/ the philosophy and therefore ethical stance of your beloved manufacturer.

Those that are flagrantly tearing this man's character down are most likely the same folks that rip other brand loyalists and label them as "sheep"

Utterly amazing


----------



## BigWave

rock monkey said:


> just to ruffle some feathers and to give arrowcracked a headache, i created a new account 'over there'
> 
> 
> username: joe public
> password: abc1423
> 
> this probably wont last long, but knock yourself out gang



That theres pretty funny. :evil:


----------



## Bob_Looney

This guy is a Putz. Oregon bow, Horizon bow, Bowtech, they all blew up. He designed crap and they fired him for it. The next day he's online telling the world how his old company makes garbage (which he designed). Pretty obvious the company made the right choice.
You would have to be an idiot (or relative) to hire this guy.

:thumbs_do :thumbs_do :thumbs_do


----------



## BigWave

waveone said:


> I am genuinely amazed w/ the tone of this thread.
> 
> 
> The matter at hand is patently tragic ,yet all too commmon. It is not my place to judge either side nor project upon the character of someone who is obviously experiencing a gret deal of stress and upheaval in their life.
> 
> What I find intriguing, if not dumbfounding is the amount of people most of them apparently Bowtech fans that are thoroughly besmirching this man's character. Many are "knee jerking" in lieu of a more reasonable and compassionate approach to someone in a difficult circumstance.
> 
> There are most definately two sides to this. However it is apparent that many Bowtech fans have turned rabid on a person who they have praised in one form or another for the feats of engineering presented in your archery equipment.
> 
> Why?
> 
> B/C of a mere suggestion that there could be a problem,a potentially very serious one w/ the philosophy and therefore ethical stance of your beloved manufacturer.
> 
> Those that are flagrantly tearing this man's character down are most likely the same folks that rip other brand loyalists and label them as "sheep"
> 
> Utterly amazing


I would have to say that Mr. Strother brought any comments, be them positive or negative to his self by posting this on a public forum, whether the claims be true or not. :wink:


----------



## rock monkey

have fun, but alteast be courteous and respectfull :drama: 

atleast you can read the posts there, keep it up, and you wont be able to


----------



## ftshooter

What a shame ,,fire a guy for getting married ...If that is true that is low no matter who he married. Personal life ,choice ...I wish you two all the best ..and I am sure it will cost them ..bad karma..you know..


----------



## waveone

BigWave said:


> I would have to say that Mr. Strother brought any comments, be them positive or negative to his self by posting this on a public forum, whether the claims be true or not. :wink:


By insinuation that might be true. 

However, I am not commmenting on Mr. Strother. I am commenting on the feeding frenzy and total absence of compassion this situation has been treated w/ by the hypocrisy of what appears to be Bowtech fans. 

Although BW if you wish to go that direction so be it. Let's suppose that what Mr Strother says is true. 

He is not necessarily to blame for the past or present discrepancies in the Bowtech line. Furthermore , if what he says is true then it needs ot be brought to light.

It could save someone from serious injury and the Archery world from further damage.Not to mention the potential by product of forcing a company to adhere to a more ethical standard in the utilization of more quality components.

THis is assuming what he says is true. Forget about what the presumed ethical posture should be.

In this country people are supposed to innocent until proven guilty.

What I see instead are vigilante's that are ready to eviscerate this man b/c what he says impinges upon what they considered to be the holy grail of archery equipment.


----------



## dkettel

*Again - what a bunch of crap!*

This guy has been with bowtech for 7 years if i understand correctly. I think he is responsible for putting them on the map. Any of us hear or think about bowtech 7 years ago? I know i never did. But the past few years they have developed into one on the best if not the Elite bow in the world today. I feel he deserves some credit for his accomplishments. 



Give this guy some Damn credit for god sakes. 

Not to mention he is now partners with the sweetest
lady in archery today.


----------



## HV Bowman

This thing has been kicked around from every conceivable angle by now. I think it's way past time to let this thread die and wait to see what the future leads to.


----------



## deerheaven

PSE X-Factor said:


> I have followed this thread for two days now. It sickens me. Obviously, I have no stake in it save this, the way that Mr. Strother is behaving is not only childish, but shameful.
> 
> This weekend I intend to be at a tourney that has been organized by and will benefit the JOAD program. We constantly try to involve children in the sport that we love in efforts to see the sport grow and one day, become better than ever.
> 
> Yet, when you see this, it is hard to explain to up and coming archers how great our sport is.
> 
> To continue, it seems that many involved in this thread are very eager to take Mr. Strothers comments as gospel truth. He is quite agitated, as anyone could be in his current situation, and has chosen to say some very hurtful things in retaliation against his former employer.
> 
> It seems odd to me to take credit for starting a company and share in it's obvious success for so many years, and then to attempt to defame said company the minute that you are out the door. And to furthermore attempt to sway public opinion of said company on an archery forum, perhaps the largest of it's kind in the world, where it is a given that EVERY archery manufacture surely must frequent.
> 
> I might think that his career in this business is sadly over. I cannot imagine another company being willing to hire Mr. Strother for fear of the exact same rant should things not work out in the future. Unless of course his new father in law brings him into the Martin Stable. Which would make perfect sense so that his step daughter will be provided for. If this would indeed be the case then I would have a lesser view of Martin (ethically speaking) for allowing this thread to remain as it is not only hurtful for ALL parties involved, but to the entire archery industry as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are only going to hear Kevin's side of the story, which is one side too many in this particular case. He has obviously reaped the financial rewards from Bowtech for many years, and now he claims that the product is faulty. This, to me anyway, lessens his credibility.
> 
> I wonder how we are to explain this to the children that we are trying to bring up in our sport? When they see a supposed industry icon portraying himself in this manner then how are we to tell them how wrong this is? And how are we to explain that the administration of this site endorses this type of malicious behavior.
> 
> This site claims to be archers helping archers. I hardly see how this helps anything in our industry. There is enough competition in a child's life as it is. TV, Video games, drugs, alcohol etc. How is it fair to encourage archery when the participants of our sport have obviously shown in the pages of this thread nothing but slander and malicious behavior.
> 
> Archery should build discipline and work ethic. Not the type of behavior displayed here. Many of you should be ashamed.
> 
> And Mr. Strother, grow up. This is not a 3rd grade playground. I'm embarassed to be called an archer today. :thumbs_do


I agree 100%....


----------



## bowraider

First of all, I am a shop owner and a Mathews shooter. I do carry BowTech.
Any problem I have ever had, BowTech took care of it right away. I have been to trade show for four years and I always see Kevin Stother(not at the BowTech booth because he is never there)but at different bow companies making a challenge of some sort. I am not saying that he wasn't a good designer but he seems to be a troublemaker. And his thread proves it. I remember one challenge that he made to Mathews that ended badly for him. He's a hot head from what I have seen. So what----he got fired. He's human just like everybody else. I am sure BowTech was smart enough a long time ago to have Kevin sign a "no compete claus" which means Kevin won't be working for a while.
Every archer knows that you take a risk with a bow every time you pull it back but we put that risk in the back of our heads until something like this comes out. I have had limbs crack or break on everyone of the brands of bows that I carry.(Hoyt, Mathews, BowTech,Browning, PSE) It's an archery thing. Things break. As for the warning tag that BowTech puts on their bows---that was a really smart move because even if you own a bow doesn't mean you know how to work on it. Most of my bow repairs come from people messing up their bows because they don't know anything about them. You guys are smart people----get a clue. This is between Kevin and BowTech, not us. Unfortunately, Kevin decided to air it. He is getting the attention he wanted. I have seen his attention getting ways at the trade show. I didn't want BowTech because of him. The only reason I carry BowTech is because of the BowTech girl---Rebecca. She knows her archery and she sold me on BowTech. Now ----she's hot. :wink: I will continue to carry BowTech.(And maybe go to their booth to see Rebecca)
Anyway, it sounds like Kevin is going to have some time to enjoy his wife so let's get back to talking archery.
I come to this sight because I like to read the different ideas and information. You guys are awesome.
This is my first post and probably my last. I am sorry if I offended anybody but archers are above all this. Lets leave the corporate stuff to the corporations.


----------



## fatcat

Doc Holliday said:


> Thanks. :wink: lol


Watch out, wanne be DOC


----------



## fatcat

rock monkey said:


> have fun, but alteast be courteous and respectfull :drama:
> 
> atleast you can read the posts there, keep it up, and you wont be able to


richwood archery,,, lol joke city

lets play a game


----------



## JackFrost

Hey, don't go away just yet. I wanna hear more about Rebecca !!!!

:teeth: 





bowraider said:


> First of all, I am a shop owner and a Mathews shooter. I do carry BowTech.
> Any problem I have ever had, BowTech took care of it right away. I have been to trade show for four years and I always see Kevin Stother(not at the BowTech booth because he is never there)but at different bow companies making a challenge of some sort. I am not saying that he wasn't a good designer but he seems to be a troublemaker. And his thread proves it. I remember one challenge that he made to Mathews that ended badly for him. He's a hot head from what I have seen. So what----he got fired. He's human just like everybody else. I am sure BowTech was smart enough a long time ago to have Kevin sign a "no compete claus" which means Kevin won't be working for a while.
> Every archer knows that you take a risk with a bow every time you pull it back but we put that risk in the back of our heads until something like this comes out. I have had limbs crack or break on everyone of the brands of bows that I carry.(Hoyt, Mathews, BowTech,Browning, PSE) It's an archery thing. Things break. As for the warning tag that BowTech puts on their bows---that was a really smart move because even if you own a bow doesn't mean you know how to work on it. Most of my bow repairs come from people messing up their bows because they don't know anything about them. You guys are smart people----get a clue. This is between Kevin and BowTech, not us. Unfortunately, Kevin decided to air it. He is getting the attention he wanted. I have seen his attention getting ways at the trade show. I didn't want BowTech because of him. The only reason I carry BowTech is because of the BowTech girl---Rebecca. She knows her archery and she sold me on BowTech. Now ----she's hot. :wink: I will continue to carry BowTech.(And maybe go to their booth to see Rebecca)
> Anyway, it sounds like Kevin is going to have some time to enjoy his wife so let's get back to talking archery.
> I come to this sight because I like to read the different ideas and information. You guys are awesome.
> This is my first post and probably my last. I am sorry if I offended anybody but archers are above all this. Lets leave the corporate stuff to the corporations.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Rest assured. There aint NOTHING wannabe here PATNA.


----------



## rock monkey

well, im banned now.......im so hurt



no, sorry.......just gas. all better now


----------



## Buckster2000

Guys...I've got a few things for you to think about


WHo Owned Oregon Bow company.....Not Kevin

What happened to Oregon as they sky rocketed to being a great bow company just like Bowtech.....they went kaput thats what...No lifetiem warranty on the bows for all those poor souls that had oregons back in the 80's

Is history about to repeat itself???????


Go out masses and reasearch this for yourself...you shall find the truth you seek :wink:


----------



## grape ape

OK...I go deer hunting for 3 days...come home, and it takes me longer to read this than it did to kill a mule deer...a few things come to mind...first, CONGRATS to the lucky couple...second...possibly for the first time ever, OBT makes sense in his reasoning early in this thread...and most importantly, and this is CRITICAL...where does OX stand?... :mg:


----------



## Doc Holliday

Fatcat

Check your pms.

Better yet,let's continue this on YOUR board.


----------



## fatcat

don't have a board


----------



## Alldayarcher

*????*



> Guys...I've got a few things for you to think about
> 
> 
> WHo Owned Oregon Bow company.....Not Kevin
> 
> What happened to Oregon as they sky rocketed to being a great bow company just like Bowtech.....they went kaput thats what...No lifetiem warranty on the bows for all those poor souls that had oregons back in the 80's
> 
> Is history about to repeat itself???????
> 
> 
> Go out masses and reasearch this for yourself...you shall find the truth you seek


Buckster,
I did just that and here's what I found.......it doesn't sound to me like anyone at Bowtech was at fault for Oregon bow Co.'s demise, in fact it looks like John Strasheim was left holding the bag for someone elses failures.

http://www.fastestbows.com/articles/guest/taking_aim_bowtech.htm

Quote from article:
*Formerly in the equipment auction business before turning to a lucrative career in real estate, Strasheim had been burned in an affiliation in the early 1990s with Oregon Bow of Junction City.

Strasheim was a passive investor in Oregon Bow, which collapsed in 1996 under a pile of debt and what Strasheim called "terrible mismanagement." The company eventually went bankrupt, citing $1.4 million in debt.

Oregon Bow had been using, under license, cutting-edge cams for its bows. Cams are small wheels at each end of the bow that make it easier to draw and hold the bow string. The Oregon Bow cams were designed by Strother, who owns several innovative archery patents. Strother holds the world's 
record for the longest compound bow flight, more than 1,320 yards, using a bow equipped with cams he designed.

Strother said he started tinkering with bows and cams 15 years ago because "nobody made a bow I liked."

Strasheim and Strother, who both lost money in Oregon Bow's demise, decided to team up and try to persuade other bow makers to license Strother's technology.

"I saw a lot of potential in Kevin because he sees ways to improve bows that other guys miss," Strasheim said. "He sees bows like Mozart saw music."

But the two weren't able to hammer out agreements with the bow manufacturers. "We came to the conclusion that we were going to have to start our own bow company," Strasheim said.*

It also occurs to me that with the history he and Kevin share that anyone here would be insane to think that he was fired simply because he got married to a relative of a competitor!
I also doubt the marriage was something that was "Sprung" on Bowtech? Why is everyone ignoring John Strasheim's post that Kevin was terminated for just cause.......not a wedding, a wedding is not just cause.
I would like to ask Kevin if the members of Bowtech including Mr. Strasheim were included in the wedding plans? Were they possibly members of the wedding party given the intimacy of a company setting and their personal history?
There is definitely a ton of info Kevin is leaving out if you ask me and he's posting what he is to gain sympathy and find an excuse for the real reason for his termination? 
WHo knows speculation is just that, but man I'm awed at the number of people who are just taking a blind leap to one side or the other based upon one side of the story. 

I don't even have a dog in this hunt 9I shoot a Mathews Switchback for crying out loud!!  ) but this is some unbelievable reading and it appears that some users are taking advantage of an unfortunate situation to push an anti Bowtech agenda. :thumbs_do


----------



## waveone

> I don't even have a dog in this hunt 9I shoot a Mathews Switchback for crying out loud!! ) but this is some unbelievable reading and it appears that some users are taking advantage of an unfortunate situation to push an anti Bowtech agenda.



I find this statement amazing.

Other than what is percieved to be an anti Bowtech statement made by Mr Strother, where on this thread and what people have pushed such an agenda?

Easy on the drama dude.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Wait until he returns from sick leave*



bow weevil said:


> If he is on leave, and refuses to answer the phone, what else is there to do? I know nothing of his professionalism while still with the company. I have however seen his actions since yesterday, which speak volumes about his character, IMO.


Thats what!!!

I would be pissed too if I was fired while on leave and oh by the way, fired while I was getting married...

I think its chicken [email protected] if it s true, that they didnt wait until he returned to work...What was so important that the company couldnt wait??


----------



## Myk

Zulu, I gave legal quotes to back up what I said. That makes three states I know of, 2 from personal experience. It would be more states if I could remember the news stories.

Liable or slander is not regardless of whether the claims are true or false, this is not England. The only people who would want a case like this in court would be the lawyers.

The fact that this thread is a vindictive reaction to an unpleasant separation tells me that if there is a non-compete or NDA signed it is not a binding one. Nobody is going to blow their umbrella until after the time limit.
Again you speak of protection for the company without taking compensation for the individual into consideration. Without that compensation the protection is nearly meaningless.
No the job is not the compensation for the X years of no competition after the job, the no-competition itself has to be compensated. Like I said, if it was like you dream it is, a company could hire all the experienced designers, fire them a week later and rule the industry.
You also ignore that Strother did not hire on with Bowtech where they would've had him sign his life away before hiring in, he co-founded it.

Would you want to place money on whether an NDA would hold up against claims of product liability? I don't see how that could be since the court would order someone to break an NDA for those exact reasons. NDA are for intellectual property they are not to stop whistle blowers.

*"there was never anything previously posted by this individual on these issues while he was still collecting a paycheck"*
And that should tell you that there is nothing being collected by the individual that he is risking by coming out now.

You are taking this wonderful Romeo and Juliette story and trying to turn it into a corporate legal show meant for prime time.



> anti-bowtech agenda


LOL, why are the buyers of Mathews, Hoyt and Bowtech so touchy?
One of you above posted a list of supposed anti-Bowtech threads and all they showed was how thin skinned you guys are. If someone doesn't praise you, you think they are attacking you.


----------



## maskedONE

*Time to Blow the Whistle*

I\'m blowing the whistle on this thread. Isn\'t it obvious to all of you? This is a put on. And Martin is involved.

Now of course kevin really got canned, and he is pissed. he should be. but he should not have lashed out like he did - that was bad form for sure. 

now then, this thread is bad for everyone, and bad for archery. the fact that it has remained tells me that Martin is involved with this whold fiasco. so I blow the whistle on Martin. If BowTech folks were bashing martin, this thread would be gone long ago.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

lol at the lawyers who know squat


----------



## bigrackHack

*13 pages?*

Holy crap. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Gatorjaw

*#513*

Unbeliveable, I hope I'm the last one to post on this. It has taken way to much of my valuable time just to get to here. This thread has sent me to bed early. With a headache! Good night.


----------



## JackFrost

*#514*



Gatorjaw said:


> Unbeliveable, I hope I'm the last one to post on this. It has taken way to much of my valuable time just to get to here. This thread has sent me to bed early. With a headache! Good night.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Wow, maybe it was the fact that you sat and read 15 pages at once that gave you a headache.


----------



## sirshootsalot

*'nough said*

Over 32,000 views, nothing like a little blood in the water to keep the sharks circling :blah: :gossip: :boxing: :faint: :hungry: :lalala: :smash: :spy: :fish: :rant: :yield: :director: :argue: :boink: :flypig:


----------



## michihunter

Gatorjaw said:


> Unbeliveable, I hope I'm the last one to post on this. It has taken way to much of my valuable time just to get to here. This thread has sent me to bed early. With a headache! Good night.



You'll be lucky to be in the first half by the time this is done. 

I hear a lot of people say they wouldn't have answered their phones during their honeymoons. How many of those same people would have been posting on the forums?  

My only beef in this whole thing is that he didn't say anything about these alleged problems until AFTER he was fired. I have to wonder what would he have done if he was still with the company collecting the profits. That alone doesn't sit too well. Was there no way to make a stand if he felt there was a problem? If he is that gifted of an engineer, he could have easily walked away from BT in protest of their _alleged_ insistence to maintain an _alleged_ problematic product. Yet he did nothing!! What could possibly have been his motivations pre-firing and post-firing? In my opinion, greed and revenge respectively.


----------



## DanceswithDingo

This has been/is a wonderful source of entertainment :thumbs_up 
Couple of queries though:
1: I got the impression that Strother was referring to the 06 lineup as being
particular prone to limb failure.
2: Is it coincidental that Strother designed the cams and that Bowtech are
no longer using Strother cams in the 06 lineup (they went to Diamond).
This decision would have been made some time ago so why is this coming
to a head now?
3: The new binary cams have been kicking around for a year now, without 
adverse reports, so where are the problems?
4: How did Strother imagine he could maintain a relationship with the
daughter of a competitor in an industry that treasure innovation (an
therefore secrecy) like gold. Would a member of the Bush administration be
allowed to marry the daughter of the Chinese Consul? .....ahh, nope
(conflict of interest) This marriage was bound to be the catalyst of some
concern.
5. Best solution for all as I see it is that Bowtech keep producing their new
bows (interest over here is pretty major) Strother gets Rytera to play with
from the In-laws and life goes on


----------



## Thumper1

Days of Our Lives has got to pick this one up........


----------



## BowTech R & D 1

*Product testing*

First I would like to say I am amazed at the number of new members over the last day or two.

It is also astonishing at the people commenting including Bowtech employees who are posting that I didn't design the cams. 

To the people who ask why I didn't post earlier in regards to a problem, people at Bowtech are banned from posting, notice I really haven't posted but I think once in almost a year.

You may not agree with my decision to post originally, you also don't know all the facts. 

Ask yourself this question, If I've only been off work for 6 weeks, do you think that someone at Bowtech designed, tested, approved and put into production not only the Bowtechs, but the Diamond bows, that's alot of parts. And if they did, how much testing do you think could have went into the bows? Would you want your bow to have a week or two of testing maximum????? There's how many bows in the total line????? Divide that by 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!! think about that logic.

And by the way I haven't just been on medical leave, my spinal cord is around 50% compressed and have three ruptured disc and bone spurs in my neck. Even with this and being told by 3 neurosurgeons not to go to work, I'd go in just to test and approve the first run production parts for 06, why because Bowtech would call and ask me to so they could try and meet the Nov 1st deadline. Funny the launch date was the same day I was terminated.

I designed the 06 Binary cams and mods in late april early may, made the first ones in May in louisiana, was there for a week machining them, made a few modifications to the mods as late as sept. this was for draw length and moving the anti lockup post.

I have designed every riser and cam ever sold by Bowtech, including the 06 line of Bowtechs, if this was not true that would be grounds for a lawsuit from Bowtech. 


I also never said that every Bowtech bow would break, I said there is a limb problem, when some companies are touting their warranty is 2% or less and certain companies are much higher there is a problem, whether with the material, manufacturing process or pre-stress.

I have always designed all the risers and cams, and have all my original dxf's to prove it, the origination date is always saved in the file, as well as every time you modify the drawing.

I would also like to say to the people that are posting saying that Martin started this thread, you are WRONG, I started this thread and this is a public forum. I remember several months ago there were numerous threads and post in regards to George Ryals leaving Martin and most were negative post toward Martin but the threads remained, this has nothing to do with the Martin Archery company, your just upset because I said there was a problem with the limbs of your bow, a problem that I was associated with. 

Buy the bow you want to shoot and shoot it. that's why the companies are here to make a product that fits your particular needs.

Have a great season and enjoy your family, that's what I'm going to do.

Kevin Strother


----------



## Jose Boudreaux

Hope ya get better..

Be prayin' for ya back....

I called Cobey at A-1 in Nacogdoches....think he fell off his stool :tongue:


----------



## Daniel Boone

BowTech R & D 1 said:


> First I would like to say I am amazed at the number of new members over the last day or two.
> 
> It is also astonishing at the people commenting including Bowtech employees who are posting that I didn't design the cams.
> 
> To the people who ask why I didn't post earlier in regards to a problem, people at Bowtech are banned from posting, notice I really haven't posted but I think once in almost a year.
> 
> You may not agree with my decision to post originally, you also don't know all the facts.
> 
> Ask yourself this question, If I've only been off work for 6 weeks, do you think that someone at Bowtech designed, tested, approved and put into production not only the Bowtechs, but the Diamond bows, that's alot of parts. And if they did, how much testing do you think could have went into the bows? Would you want your bow to have a week or two of testing maximum????? There's how many bows in the total line????? Divide that by 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!! think about that logic.
> 
> And by the way I haven't just been on medical leave, my spinal cord is around 50% compressed and have three ruptured disc and bone spurs in my neck. Even with this and being told by 3 neurosurgeons not to go to work, I'd go in just to test and approve the first run production parts for 06, why because Bowtech would call and ask me to so they could try and meet the Nov 1st deadline. Funny the launch date was the same day I was terminated.
> 
> I designed the 06 Binary cams and mods in late april early may, made the first ones in May in louisiana, was there for a week machining them, made a few modifications to the mods as late as sept. this was for draw length and moving the anti lockup post.
> 
> I have designed every riser and cam ever sold by Bowtech, including the 06 line of Bowtechs, if this was not true that would be grounds for a lawsuit from Bowtech.
> 
> 
> I also never said that every Bowtech bow would break, I said there is a limb problem, when some companies are touting their warranty is 2% or less and certain companies are much higher there is a problem, whether with the material, manufacturing process or pre-stress.
> 
> I have always designed all the risers and cams, and have all my original dxf's to prove it, the origination date is always saved in the file, as well as every time you modify the drawing.
> 
> I would also like to say to the people that are posting saying that Martin started this thread, you are WRONG, I started this thread and this is a public forum. I remember several months ago there were numerous threads and post in regards to George Ryals leaving Martin and most were negative post toward Martin but the threads remained, this has nothing to do with the Martin Archery company, your just upset because I said there was a problem with the limbs of your bow, a problem that I was associated with.
> 
> Buy the bow you want to shoot and shoot it. that's why the companies are here to make a product that fits your particular needs.
> 
> Have a great season and enjoy your family, that's what I'm going to do.
> 
> Kevin Strother


Ill say the 06 Binary cams and the aliegience Bow were the two best things I have seen come out for Bowtech. Seems they had a great year last year. Time will tell in the future. 
DB


----------



## wild turkey

yea time will tell... it always does!! sometimes TIME can be your worst enemy...... 
wait a min. i have been out of the electronic loop for a while but the last i new mr bt was married to a blond bombshell from texas there wed pics were posted and if i'm not mistaken so was her hog and some 4 horned sheep... i was at a friends saw this and bought my gf a lhawk... i talked to mrs texas at indy.... ooo well i lost my gf and she left the bow.... sooooo you'r luck sounds as bad as mine...... ok i'm calling dude ..... i'm upset i missed an episode or two


----------



## Rugby

"It is also astonishing at the people commenting including Bowtech employees who are posting that I didn't design the cams. 

To the people who ask why I didn't post earlier in regards to a problem, people at Bowtech are banned from posting, notice I really haven't posted but I think once in almost a year."

It would appear the ban on Bowtech employees posting has been lifted. What a nice company. Free speech is such a valuable thing.


----------



## walks with a gi

wild turkey said:


> yea time will tell... it always does!! sometimes TIME can be your worst enemy......
> wait a min. i have been out of the electronic loop for a while but the last i new mr bt was married to a blond bombshell from texas there wed pics were posted and if i'm not mistaken so was her hog and some 4 horned sheep... i was at a friends saw this and bought my gf a lhawk... i talked to mrs texas at indy.... ooo well i lost my gf and she left the bow.... sooooo you'r luck sounds as bad as mine...... ok i'm calling dude ..... i'm upset i missed an episode or two


 At the time of their marriage I don't remember Stacy being a blond. Sorry I never got to meet you Kevin, probably won't have the chance to now


----------



## alugnutt

Daniel Boone said:


> They have the right to tell it like it is. Often times thats how its done.
> 
> I have seen it more than once and often times the true stories come out
> 
> Cant blame him for marrying Kate :tongue: Maybe Bowtech will sue and maybe they wont. Often court has a way of bringing out the truth out both ways and Bowtech may not want the truth to come out
> 
> We as archers only find out the truth when someone leaves the company.
> 
> Manufacuers often time have flaws and I garantee they dont recall in archery.


You really should try to think before you type.


----------



## wild turkey

Rugby said:


> "It is also astonishing at the people commenting including Bowtech employees who are posting that I didn't design the cams.
> 
> To the people who ask why I didn't post earlier in regards to a problem, people at Bowtech are banned from posting, notice I really haven't posted but I think once in almost a year."
> 
> It would appear the ban on Bowtech employees posting has been lifted. What a nice company. Free speech is such a valuable thing.


why would they not be able to talk on this sight.. the emp. are the ones that has to put up with the VP'S of this world... mabe its because most of them don't get payed to tell the truth behind a company..... 

I used to go to this doc. that new alot about bows not to mention btech... he liked the product fine just didn't care for the #1 vp behind them... i took the hint that he knew of mr. bt ..... and said he was flighty and hot headed.... but i still bought a bow (vft) and it was always in the shop i got the lemon of the pintos but figured i would just keep sending it back to bt... it was never right.... baaaaaad luuuuuuuck again

OK bt lets get r done make the good stuff NOW the lemon is gone


----------



## alugnutt

BowTech R & D 1 said:


> The truth is I have no affiliation with any other company. No, I was never in marketing, you read the article wrong. Gene Shands took a new position and turned over his Marketing responsibilities to his assistant Margaret.
> 
> I noticed several post from people that just registered today, maybe your from Bowtech.
> 
> I have always taken great pride in my designs and have had repeated meetings (some which were very heated) on the quality of our product. I am very passionate about a product with my name attached to it as the designer.
> 
> John and I started BowTech in 1999 on a shoestring budget, we overcame more obstacles than I care to remember. After a couple years we sold controlling interest to outside parties so neither one of us had the final say about anything. John was my friend as well as my partner when we started Bowtech.
> 
> I never said BowTech wasn't a good Bow, hell I designed them all, to say that would be bashing myself. I simply stated the fact that yes there have been limb issues for over a year, like most companies that use solid billet, you get a couple of batches of bad material and with the pre-stress that is on the limbs they break or splinter. I tried taking some of the pre-stress off but was told not to, couldn't lose any speed I was told, and not to make the energy under the curve any greater in order to regain the speed, kinda screwed at that point.
> 
> Shoot whatever you like, I simply stated an opinion, and as for my stock. I offered my stock for sale to BowTech over two months ago, I had to wait the thirty days for them to buy it or decline, no response from them. Monday I talked to the general manager and the production mgr in regards to issues with the 06 line, no hint as to any problems. I emailed Bowtech to make sure they didn't want my stock, they replied tuesday and still no mention of a problem. This morning I get an email stating I was fired. Our wedding pics went up and then I'm fired a few hours later. Their have been countless meetings about whether I was involved with Martin or Rytera, I"M NOT, I think my father-in-law clarified that earlier.
> 
> To all of the people that shoot a BowTech and are saying I'm just airing dirty laundry, you love the bow that I designed, the bow could have any name on it and it would shoot the same, so don't get mad at me for saying there is a limb problem, ask the people who loved their Oregon or High Country how they like it now. They had limb problems too.
> 
> I am very happy to have married Kate she not only beautiful on the outside she is the sweetest most caring person you could ever have the pleasure to meet, and to be part of the Martin "family" they have always treated me with respect and not as a competitor, we joked alot about each other's company but in fun.
> 
> I want to thank BowTech for firing me if the reason they did was for marrying Kate, if they made me choose, there is no job, possession or amount of money I'd take over her.
> 
> Kevin


Nothing but back pedalling.


----------



## alugnutt

stain said:


> i would check and see if you fall under the family leave act and if you do sue the hell out of them. bowtechs customer service has gone bad in the last few years.
> 
> good luck.


Come, stain. You can't be serious.


----------



## wild turkey

you said it... looks like mr bt can swim after all... oo sorry thats X mr. bt

:beach: :lie: :help: :violin: :loco: :closed_2: :bored: :noidea: :boom: :lie: :rain: :der: :bathbaby: :vom: :lever:


----------



## Purka

Kevin, I don't think Bowtech is Bowtech without you, I hope you let us know what bows you design in the future.
all the best . :thumbs_up


----------



## TheHairlessone!

Kevin,
You are obviously a very intelligent designer. I am quite sure you will get an even better job.

Bowtech wouldnt be what they are today without you. 

Good luck with your medical problems and your new wife

Rick


----------



## ftshooter

*God,,some people are bad .....*

Why do people go so low ...Over a brand name ..Wheres is the humanity.no matter what this guy has a right to Marry who he wants to marry . along The right to be happy and enjoy life .. God speed to ya ...Kevin..


----------



## jsasker

Kevin,
If you would pm me and let me know who you will be working for so i can make sure to give them a try before i buy 1 or 2 bows for next year. :thumbs_up


----------



## Slippy Field

*Wheeew......*

This is one great post. Someone suggested it be "locked." I think NOT bud, this is awesome. I gotta couple questions and comments....If you're the VP and Co-Founder of the company, how do you get fired?

Kevin is certainly burning some bridges by bashing Bowtech, but if he means it and isn't saying it soley out of spite, then there is nothing wrong with that. Of course he's ticked off but he also is providing us with some interesting information although I don't shoot Bowtech.

This is a cool site, just joined today.


----------



## pdq 5oh

The timing of all this seems too well orchestrated. Kevin decides to sell his stock, just before the new model release. Kevin goes on medical leave, just before the new model release (most people don't take medical leave to get married). Kevin won't answer his phone, just before the new model release. Shouldn't the VP and R&D man be available? Just before the new model release (reminds me of last year's disappearing act)? Kevin mentions a new line of bows coming out, that he strangely appears to have privy information on, just as the new models are released. Kevin wants to be the center of attention, just before the new model release. There is a new, and improved, R&D man at BowTech. Kevin is no longer the sole center of attention in that regard. This thread was intended to let someone have their last hurrah in the spotlight. It also seems designed to defame and injure a fine company. BowTech will survive this. One self centered person is not important enough to affect the desired end. 




> You may not agree with my decision to post originally, you also don't know all the facts.


And you're not putting them all out there, either. Wouldn't help your lost cause one bit.



> Ask yourself this question, If I've only been off work for 6 weeks, do you think that someone at Bowtech designed, tested, approved and put into production not only the Bowtechs, but the Diamond bows, that's alot of parts. And if they did, how much testing do you think could have went into the bows? Would you want your bow to have a week or two of testing maximum????? There's how many bows in the total line????? Divide that by 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!! think about that logic.


Logic? How about you've not been the only one doing R&D for the past year? 



> I have designed every riser and cam ever sold by Bowtech, including the 06 line of Bowtechs, if this was not true that would be grounds for a lawsuit from Bowtech.


Even the PBR risers you changed without saying anything. Resulting in misaligned sight mounting holes. Suing you would only give you more of what you want. To be the center of attention. But be careful what you wish for.


----------



## KDS

alugnutt said:


> You really should try to think before you type.


You should take your own advise nutt, your posts are senseless dribble.


----------



## jsasker

I feel very fortunate to have been a part of this thread--i've never talked with soooooooo many PERFECT people in such a short time in my life!Hypocritical at best. :thumbs_do


----------



## Doc Holliday

jsasker said:


> Kevin,
> If you would pm me and let me know who you will be working for so i can make sure to give them a try before i buy 1 or 2 bows for next year. :thumbs_up


Ditto :thumbs_up


----------



## Slippy Field

pdq 5oh said:


> (most people don't take medical leave to get married).


Depends on the size of your old lady. :shade: Just kidding.

I don't know Kevin or anyone from Bowtech but this is one heck of a sopa opera. I'd like to write a book on this if I could get the release from archerytalk.com.

Now which members of this forum work for Bowtech, I'm starting to figure that out. :tongue: 

I just got a Bowtech catalog in the mail two days ago just to look because I would never trade old faithful for nothing but those Bowtech's look pretty sweet but are pretty pricey :teeth: 

These little faces are cracking me up.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Don't know all the true facts of the breakup or the possible issues with the limbs so will not comment on them, but I wish Kev and Katie all the best in the future.


----------



## sagecreek

pdq 5oh said:


> The timing of all this seems too well orchestrated. Kevin decides to sell his stock, just before the new model release. Kevin goes on medical leave, just before the new model release (most people don't take medical leave to get married).


Read slowly,

his spine is crushed from an automobile accident.

He is having surgery next week.


----------



## Cmarti

onebowtie said:


> hey left lane lover......your actually the one "butting" up to west virginia....so im sure you can understand anything.....north carolina is where im from, in case you missed it up in the RIGHT hand corner
> 
> did you say LEMON CAKE......
> 
> showtime......


I just got caught up on the thread, wew it got a little testy over night. Anytime your get lawyers involved....oh that's right.

OBT- not only is the left lane clogged, they all have their flippin left turn signal on for the perpetual left turn. The "butting up" comment has left me a
little queasy. :spit: 

I saw a 160 class 12 point last night, but was afraid to pull on that BowTech, who knows what could have happened. :flame:


----------



## Chance

I really hope this is just a big misunderstanding because I don't want to shop for another bow. This kind of thing is bad for everyone. I hope they can get it together and I wish Bowtech would sound in if they haven't already and put an end to these rumors.


----------



## wild turkey

X mr.bt .... I just want to know if you are still going to sell bows under the table for the good o'le boy discount????? :tape2: a couple of my friends have to go out of town to get them tuned because the pro shops get a little mad because they know those bows were not sold at there pro shop oooo well....

i guess anybody can get a discount on a bt now!!!!!! 

so i guess this also means you want be showing out at the ata this year??? i wonder what you will come up with to tease matthew.... what ever you do or who ever you represent they will become laughed at.... we all know this time of year is drama for you... but from what i hear you liked drama at btech too..... so heads up martin family your buisness and reputation is GREAT at this time don't let some childish, mind game playing, hot head get close to a solid company.... from the way he shots off at the mouth you will need your strength to pick up the pieces around the martin home... good girls get tired of lieing, hot headed men QUICK... KATE sounds like a grounded, beautiful, big hearted women that likes to save lost souls... well you just may not be able to save this one.. don't let this boy BLOW up in your face like his bows did... he has that reputation out there... so KATE like i would tell my sis heads up keep your eyes and hears wide open its time to take those rose colored glasses off!!!!!!! MR. MARTIN hats off to you for the well writen statement we know publicly you should stand by your new son-n-law that was in very good taste.... your family will see threw this and come out a head!!!!


----------



## Slippy Field

Chance said:


> I wish Bowtech would sound in if they haven't already and put an end to these rumors.


Maybe they aren't rumors.....maybe they are....  

I don't think this has turned into a Bowtech bashing forum at all unless your name is Kevin Strother. However, it is interesting to get inside information about how some of these companies work. Bowtech is probably a fine company I don't know..........., but the limbs snapping in half when at full draw is pretty scarey to think about. I'm sure all bow companies have had their share of problems, the good companies work their way through them. The bad companies or the poor companies don't survive. :llama:


----------



## todd_b

*Diamond bows*

I don't have time to read every reply or I'll get fired, but does Diamond have the same problems with limbs (if any problems are there) at this point I feel the biggest problem is with the ethics of bowtech more then the product. 
 Thoughts


----------



## Cantgetright

People can post what they want about Kevin but to include his wife or family situation is low! The man was fired and he has in his opinion a grevience. Lets leave it at that.


----------



## waveone

> The timing of all this seems too well orchestrated. Kevin decides to sell his stock, just before the new model release. Kevin goes on medical leave, just before the new model release (most people don't take medical leave to get married). Kevin won't answer his phone, just before the new model release. Shouldn't the VP and R&D man be available? Just before the new model release (reminds me of last year's disappearing act)? Kevin mentions a new line of bows coming out, that he strangely appears to have privy information on, just as the new models are released. Kevin wants to be the center of attention, just before the new model release. There is a new, and improved, R&D man at BowTech. Kevin is no longer the sole center of attention in that regard. This thread was intended to let someone have their last hurrah in the spotlight. It also seems designed to defame and injure a fine company. BowTech will survive this. One self centered person is not important enough to affect the desired end.



My my pdq, 

You give credence to the phrase:"Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned " It is apparent you are not a member of the fairer sex , but you are certainly acting like one.....in the phrase that is.



> You may not agree with my decision to post originally, you also don't know all the facts.
> 
> And you're not putting them all out there, either. Wouldn't help your lost cause one bit.



For someone who seems to be in "the know" which is highly speculative pdq, you have assumed a great deal. THen again those that rashly assume as you have, share a peculiar affinity for making themselves out to be, well an ASSuming individual.

What "cause" would that be? Might it be the truth? Possibly.

Could it be more sinister? Possibly.Either way no one here seems to know. Yet there are an awful lot of people projecting.

What "cause" are you advancing through these vicious ad homminum attacks.
(PM me if you need a translation)





> Ask yourself this question, If I've only been off work for 6 weeks, do you think that someone at Bowtech designed, tested, approved and put into production not only the Bowtechs, but the Diamond bows, that's alot of parts. And if they did, how much testing do you think could have went into the bows? Would you want your bow to have a week or two of testing maximum????? There's how many bows in the total line????? Divide that by 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!! think about that logic.





> Logic? How about you've not been the only one doing R&D for the past year?


Well at least you can spell the word. That is essentially where your relationship ends w/ it though.

Mr Strother may not be the "only one doing R&D for the past year".Yet that hasn't stopped you from purchasing any of the Bowtech line and heartily endorsing it huh?

In fact according to you...



> BOWTECH THERE IS NO EQUAL. JUST THE EQUALIZER.



Yet pdq,you further continue your ad homminum tirade by stating....



> Even the PBR risers you changed without saying anything. Resulting in misaligned sight mounting holes. Suing you would only give you more of what you want. To be the center of attention. But be careful what you wish for.


Talk about blind loyalty.If you disliked the workmanship and didn't approve of the design, why would you continue to support such a product?

Personal animos does strange things to people indeed. 

pdq50- apparently what you want is your pound of flesh. Why b/c someone, that someone being the designer of the product you seem to worship, even dare suggest that it could have a potentially serious flaw.

Does it occur to you that Strother is telling the truth? Would it matter if by some extraordinary measure this thread happened to save someone from possible injury? Or better still IF there is any truth to it , this might gig a certain company to improve their quality by foregoing the "crap shoot " and using a better grade of materials.

If it is not true and he has an agenda then most likely those things will catch up to him. Reciprocity has a way of doing just that.

However in the interim I continue to be astonished by the lack of compassion, ad homminum attacks and bitter offense some folks have taken over this w/out giving deference to both sides.

Simply amazing


----------



## HCelkwacker

Bob_Looney said:


> This guy is a Putz. Oregon bow, Horizon bow, Bowtech, they all blew up. He designed crap and they fired him for it. The next day he's online telling the world how his old company makes garbage (which he designed). Pretty obvious the company made the right choice.
> You would have to be an idiot (or relative) to hire this guy.
> 
> :thumbs_do :thumbs_do :thumbs_do


Amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michihunter

Kevin- If you designed the cams and risers, who designed the limbs that re such a problem?


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Gordon Glass.... it is a combination of things that cause limbs to blow though, not just one aspect....

My guess is.....considering he has continued to post...and surely he is a smart man....he's telling the truth.

Perhaps we'll find out, and perhaps we'll never know....


----------



## oldad

*I have a question for Kevin Strother*

I have purchased 7 Bowtechs none of them gave me any problems.The last 3 were Binary cam bows.
Heres my question.
Could Bowtech fix all of the limb problems by using a better grade of limb from someone else?
Could they still keep the speeds up as listed in the 06 line with a top end grade of limb even if the price had to go up some? :embarasse


----------



## jsasker

He designed the parts that WORK and they took those parts and OVERSTRESSED the limbs=limb failures.There,was that so hard?Nothing like being used and forced to work under duress(sp?)


----------



## hoggin03

alugnutt said:


> Come, stain. You can't be serious.


 :lol: Does anyone else see the humor in this?


----------



## 3d/fitamartin

alugnutt said:


> You really should try to think before you type.



You have 14 total posts and YOU are going to bash Boone who has been on here for years and has contributed alot! Unplug your keyboard and just read and learn.


----------



## Buckster2000

I find this the most amusing thread ever.
On one hand we have the most devout Bowtech guys/gals say oh Bowtech would never do what Kevin said.
This is amusing just in the fact that just 5 days ago any one of the devout Bowtechies would have verbally assaulted anyone who brought anything negative about Kevin. :embarasse 

Now you sing a different tune. What’s up with that?  

Can’t you see the irony in this whole…..thing.  

This is great entertainment……..I can only imagine how disappointed you Bowtechies are in your Golden Boy Kevin. What shall become of your Golden Bow Company….  :gossip:


----------



## BTShooter73

hoggin03 said:


> :lol: Does anyone else see the humor in this?


----------



## Limey

*Archery is the loser here*

I have delibratley avoid this thread until now as I hoped it would have died out.

Obviously there is more going on here than any of us with the exception of Kevin will ever know.

I hope the matter is resolved in the right and proper way. I guess it going to all legal and messy which will do nobody any good.

To me he have no winner and one major loser the sport we are all passionate about ARCHERY.

For the love of our sport let this thread die!

Limey


----------



## Buckster2000

Now Limey.....why should it die...obviously you couldn't help but to keep reading...and finally broke down and posted...thus keeping it going! :thumbs_up


----------



## drahthaar

I take yesterday off and come back to see this thread EXPLOOOOOODED. None of it makes me feel better. I agree with a few posts here and there that damage has been done, I don't know how this won't hurt bowtech, I ain't gonna buy a bowtech, I would shoot one if it was given to me, but I ain't gonna shell out 750 bucks on a bow and its warrantee if the company maybe isn't gonna be around. How am I as an average joe supposed to know who to believe. I don't know this guy from Adam, nor do I care too, but I still have to listen to what he is saying with one of my ears. It just makes me mad. All I want to do is feel good about the product I am buying. This type of crap does not lend itself to that.


----------



## jsasker

Now some people think this thread is going to hurt archery?Really?


----------



## boogy

all you need to know about the guy is, 
one week ago, he was a god to the bowtech junkies.
funny how things change.
although it has helped pass the down time at work.


----------



## Kstigall

Dear Kevin,
I hope the surgery goes well and you heal quickly. In keeping with the AT motto of "Archers Helping Archers" I hereby volunteer to pinch hit for ya on the homefront. Now, now no need to thank me. It's the least I can do for a fellow AT'er. Normally I keep my charity work anonymous but I'm willing to step up to the plate on this one.

P.S. - let's keep this between us. My wife isn't in to charity work like I am.



All kidding aside it's ironic I've been shooting Martin's and have recently been oggling some BowTech's. GOOD LUCK


----------



## JackFrost

One thought. Kevin owns how many shares of stock in Bowtech? 100,000? Now, if he was in another car wreck and was far less fortunate this time around, who would get his stock if he passes? Would it be MARTIN? 

Not that I wish that, I hope your surgery is successful and you never have another car wreck. But still, I have to wonder.


I mean, I could die tomorrow (or right now) and my wife would get my insurance policy, savings, and stocks.


----------



## bowraider

BowTech R & D 1 said:


> First I would like to say I am amazed at the number of new members over the last day or two.
> 
> It is also astonishing at the people commenting including Bowtech employees who are posting that I didn't design the cams.
> 
> To the people who ask why I didn't post earlier in regards to a problem, people at Bowtech are banned from posting, notice I really haven't posted but I think once in almost a year.
> 
> You may not agree with my decision to post originally, you also don't know all the facts.
> 
> Ask yourself this question, If I've only been off work for 6 weeks, do you think that someone at Bowtech designed, tested, approved and put into production not only the Bowtechs, but the Diamond bows, that's alot of parts. And if they did, how much testing do you think could have went into the bows? Would you want your bow to have a week or two of testing maximum????? There's how many bows in the total line????? Divide that by 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!! think about that logic.
> 
> And by the way I haven't just been on medical leave, my spinal cord is around 50% compressed and have three ruptured disc and bone spurs in my neck. Even with this and being told by 3 neurosurgeons not to go to work, I'd go in just to test and approve the first run production parts for 06, why because Bowtech would call and ask me to so they could try and meet the Nov 1st deadline. Funny the launch date was the same day I was terminated.
> 
> I designed the 06 Binary cams and mods in late april early may, made the first ones in May in louisiana, was there for a week machining them, made a few modifications to the mods as late as sept. this was for draw length and moving the anti lockup post.
> 
> I have designed every riser and cam ever sold by Bowtech, including the 06 line of Bowtechs, if this was not true that would be grounds for a lawsuit from Bowtech.
> 
> 
> I also never said that every Bowtech bow would break, I said there is a limb problem, when some companies are touting their warranty is 2% or less and certain companies are much higher there is a problem, whether with the material, manufacturing process or pre-stress.
> 
> I have always designed all the risers and cams, and have all my original dxf's to prove it, the origination date is always saved in the file, as well as every time you modify the drawing.
> 
> I would also like to say to the people that are posting saying that Martin started this thread, you are WRONG, I started this thread and this is a public forum. I remember several months ago there were numerous threads and post in regards to George Ryals leaving Martin and most were negative post toward Martin but the threads remained, this has nothing to do with the Martin Archery company, your just upset because I said there was a problem with the limbs of your bow, a problem that I was associated with.
> 
> Buy the bow you want to shoot and shoot it. that's why the companies are here to make a product that fits your particular needs.
> 
> Have a great season and enjoy your family, that's what I'm going to do.
> 
> Kevin Strother





Okay--- I am posting once again.
According to my sales rep-----it isn't that BowTech employees aren't allowed to talk on Archery Talk----they aren't allowed to talk about new product or what went on in R&D to develop the product. This is a very good business practice. You can't tell me that you didn't sign a confidentiality agreement. If you did, doesn't that mean you are in breach of that contract right now? I don't think that anybody that worked at BowTech thought you were a golden boy because they knew you. Of course anybody on this sight is going to think you are because you have told them that you are the "All Great Designer!" Do you really think that we are stupid enough to think that you were the only one in R&D? Come on.

We also know that you didn't design the binary cam system. That Craig guy did. Why would you lie about something like that? That is common knowledge. Kevin, if you were any kind of man that Kate deserves----your next post would be an apology to end this thread. This doesn't only effect you but many innocent people including your new bride. It's up to you to put an end to it.

I don't have anything against you. I just think you got overheated about being let go. Move on.

Sorry.


----------



## Buckster2000

Bowraider.....according to my sales rep. ....Wht not have your sales reps come on and tell us and show us all the proof that Kevin is not telling the truth.

why is it so hard for people to believe what Kevin is saying. Go to nay manufacturing facility in this country and you'll see that this goes on every day day in day out. The heads decided that cost vs profit is the be all end all..and nothing else matters. 

And if somebody bucks them then fire them...Standard issue for corporations...it doesn't matter if they own stock or not!

And Kevin hey you shouldn't sell your stock...nope you should hang on to it. Cause if you are a majority holder you get to see the books and all that.....You know what I mean :eyebrows:


----------



## jsasker

I'm pretty sure that KATE will do the thinking for herself and already has made up her mind(obviously).  Kevin wasn't the only person in R&D,but he was one of them and contributed alot of great ideas that were used by Bowtech=FACT.The fact that the limbs were/are being overstressed to keep the blazing speeds is NOT GOOD.


----------



## waveone

> I hope the surgery goes well and you heal quickly. In keeping with the AT motto of "Archers Helping Archers" I hereby volunteer to pinch hit for ya on the homefront. Now, now no need to thank me. It's the least I can do for a fellow AT'er. Normally I keep my charity work anonymous but I'm willing to step up to the plate on this one.
> 
> P.S. - let's keep this between us. My wife isn't in to charity work like I am.



THere's a man w/ unimpeachable character. 

I'd compare Kstigall to slime bags but that would be an afffront to them.






> Okay--- I am posting once again.


THanks for the heads up  

I suppose you feel like "sparing" everyone to death again huh?



> This is a very good business practice. You can't tell me that you didn't sign a confidentiality agreement. If you did, doesn't that mean you are in breach of that contract right now? I don't think that anybody that worked at BowTech thought you were a golden boy because they knew you. Of course anybody on this sight is going to think you are because you have told them that you are the "All Great Designer!" Do you really think that we are stupid enough to think that you were the only one in R&D? Come on.


Not that you'd remeber it , but I don't think Mr Strother "told you or anyone else here anything regarding his agreement w/ his former employer.

Breach of contract? As of a couple days ago there is no contract. Whether or not he is in breach of it is contingent upon what was in the contract. I would venture a guess that any such breaches, save those that a lawyer may attempt to manipulate, have not been made. 





> Do you really think that we are stupid enough to think that you were the only one in R&D? Come on.



TO my recollection Kevin doesn't say he was the only designer. THerefore whether he is or not remains to be seen.

Bowraider, don't worry about people thinking you are stupid ,your posts remove all doubt.


----------



## Buckster2000

Lets leave Miss Kate....out of this...while I'm sure she appreciates your concern for her, and while yes she is blonde (sorry Kate couldn't resist) I think she's fully aware of what is going on. And will be just fine no matter what happens to Kevin business wise!

You all act like shes some poor idiot! Somthing tells me she not! :thumbs_up


----------



## JackFrost

Buckster2000 said:


> Lets leave Miss Kate....out of this...while I'm sure she appreciates your concern for her, and while yes she is blonde (sorry Kate couldn't resist) I think she's fully aware of what is going on. And will be just fine no matter what happens to Kevin business wise!
> 
> You all act like shes some poor idiot! Somthing tells me she not! :thumbs_up



I think its Mrs. Kate now.

Congrats again to the both of you.


----------



## boogy

bowraider said:


> Okay--- I am posting once again.
> According to my sales rep-----it isn't that BowTech employees aren't allowed to talk on Archery Talk----they aren't allowed to talk about new product or what went on in R&D to develop the product. This is a very good business practice. You can't tell me that you didn't sign a confidentiality agreement. If you did, doesn't that mean you are in breach of that contract right now? I don't think that anybody that worked at BowTech thought you were a golden boy because they knew you. Of course anybody on this sight is going to think you are because you have told them that you are the "All Great Designer!" Do you really think that we are stupid enough to think that you were the only one in R&D? Come on.
> 
> We also know that you didn't design the binary cam system. That Craig guy did. Why would you lie about something like that? That is common knowledge. Kevin, if you were any kind of man that Kate deserves----your next post would be an apology to end this thread. This doesn't only effect you but many innocent people including your new bride. It's up to you to put an end to it.
> 
> I don't have anything against you. I just think you got overheated about being let go. Move on.
> 
> Sorry.


if you don't think the people at bowtech thought he was the golden boy, you are very confused.
you can dig in this very thread somewhere, and find the quotes from the ceo singing his praises.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*I do think when I type*



alugnutt said:


> You really should try to think before you type.


Maybe you should think for yourself and not me.


----------



## Josh Michaelis

boogy said:


> if you don't think the people at bowtech thought he was the golden boy, you are very confused.
> you can dig in this very thread somewhere, and find the quotes from the ceo singing his praises.



He helped design the best bows in the world, so they were probably singing his praises, until he did something wrong and got fired, than he started this fiasco, now he gets on our nerves, so how is that so amusing? people change their minds everyday.


----------



## bowraider

If you read my first post, I wrote we take a risk in archery. Everybody knows that there are different factors that would effect your limbs. I am a shop owner and have had very few incidents with BowTech and I am a Mathews diehard shooter.

Oh by the way, I found out (from one of my customers who bought Kevin's stock off ebay) that his stocks are non transferable. What do the people that purchased the stocks do now?

And Kate, I don't do private messages so to answer your question about Rebecca-----she is at the trade show every year in the BowTech booth. And she can sell the bows. She wears a wedding ring so I imagine she might be married to someone that works at BowTech. I don't have a picture of her and I don't think she has been in any ads except the Calendar. I don't know why you would even ask for one. She should be in all the BowTech and Diamond ads. She just eludes a lot of class. And just because you said you had been through the plant many times doesn't mean you met everyone. You saying that you went through the plant just says that BowTech did know about you and Kevin and obviously let you go through the plant. Doesn't sound like hard feelings to me on BowTechs part? :teeth: 
And as for me registering yesterday----I admitted that. I have been reading this forum for years and never felt the need to register until yesterday. This forum is a good one regardless of all this.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*6yrs with the company*



boogy said:


> if you don't think the people at bowtech thought he was the golden boy, you are very confused.
> you can dig in this very thread somewhere, and find the quotes from the ceo singing his praises.



I think they must have felt he contributed alot to keep him there that long. He was there in the first few years when times were tough. Often corparate America forgets who help build the company and bring in new faces. Im quessing marrying Kate was the reason for dissmissal. We will promblem never know the true story on both sides. But he will be missed! He did design some good Cams and bows. 
DB


----------



## boogy

Josh Michaelis said:


> He helped design the best bows in the world, so they were probably singing his praises, until he did something wrong and got fired, than he started this fiasco, now he gets on our nerves, so how is that so amusing? people change their minds everyday.




amusing?
did i say that?
i was letting the fella know that he was the golden boy.
what is amusing, is the mathews people are called SHEEP.
if it comes out that this is all true, which i hope not, even though i don't shoot bowtech, who will be looking like sheep then?


----------



## bowraider

boogy said:


> if you don't think the people at bowtech thought he was the golden boy, you are very confused.
> you can dig in this very thread somewhere, and find the quotes from the ceo singing his praises.


The CEO sang his praises at the very beginning. Who knows what happened between then and now.


----------



## 500 fps

Wow, I was very diappointed to hear of the way things have transpired. Being the speed-freak I am I've been a fan of Kevin's since I first talked with him while he was at Horizon. So you can imagine how much of a pleasure it was to meet him at the ATA a couple of years. He was very gracious and politely answered my barage of questions and was just an all around nice guy to me. I wish him and his new wife the best of luck and I hope he keeps building fast bows.

I also had the great fortune of meeting the Strasheim family and I can say without a doubt that they are some of the classiest people with the utmost character and integrity I've ever met. I know they wouldn't have taken any actions unless they felt there was no other solution. I don't pretend to know the details of the situtation. The details are none of my business and will probably never be known to most here, but I hope both parties can move on with continued success and this incident can fade into obscurity.

I think if such an incident had displayed the sposors of this site in such a negative manner it already would have.

As for me.....I'll continue to shoot Bowtech.
(and the occasional radical, goofy looking bow)


----------



## affe22

waveone said:


> Breach of contract? As of a couple days ago there is no contract.


That isn't exactly true depending on what type of confidentiality agreement he signed. To work where I am working now, I had to sign a contract that said for up to one year after my leaving or being terminated from the position I could not discuss any aspect of the job I hold, work for a competing company doing the same work or design and patent anything without it being the property of my company. So, if I got fired and then went spouting off about what I'm doing here the next day, I would breach my contract.


----------



## waveone

affe22 said:


> That isn't exactly true depending on what type of confidentiality agreement he signed. To work where I am working now, I had to sign a contract that said for up to one year after my leaving or being terminated from the position I could not discuss any aspect of the job I hold, work for a competing company doing the same work or design and patent anything without it being the property of my company. So, if I got fired and then went spouting off about what I'm doing here the next day, I would breach my contract.



I'm assuming you overlooked the next sentence, or you are playing Capt Obvious.

Please take note:



> Breach of contract? As of a couple days ago there is no contract. *Whether or not he is in breach of it is contingent upon what was in the contract*.


----------



## jsasker

"I don't do private messages"


----------



## walks with a gi

Originally Posted by BowTech R & D 1
The truth is I have no affiliation with any other company. No, I was never in marketing, you read the article wrong. Gene Shands took a new position and turned over his Marketing responsibilities to his assistant Margaret. 

I noticed several post from people that just registered today, maybe your from Bowtech. 

I have always taken great pride in my designs and have had repeated meetings (some which were very heated) on the quality of our product. I am very passionate about a product with my name attached to it as the designer. 

John and I started BowTech in 1999 on a shoestring budget, we overcame more obstacles than I care to remember. After a couple years we sold controlling interest to outside parties so neither one of us had the final say about anything. John was my friend as well as my partner when we started Bowtech. 

I never said BowTech wasn't a good Bow, hell I designed them all, to say that would be bashing myself. I simply stated the fact that yes there have been limb issues for over a year, like most companies that use solid billet, you get a couple of batches of bad material and with the pre-stress that is on the limbs they break or splinter. I tried taking some of the pre-stress off but was told not to, couldn't lose any speed I was told, and not to make the energy under the curve any greater in order to regain the speed, kinda screwed at that point.

Shoot whatever you like, I simply stated an opinion, and as for my stock. I offered my stock for sale to BowTech over two months ago, I had to wait the thirty days for them to buy it or decline, no response from them. Monday I talked to the general manager and the production mgr in regards to issues with the 06 line, no hint as to any problems. I emailed Bowtech to make sure they didn't want my stock, they replied tuesday and still no mention of a problem. This morning I get an email stating I was fired. Our wedding pics went up and then I'm fired a few hours later. Their have been countless meetings about whether I was involved with Martin or Rytera, I"M NOT, I think my father-in-law clarified that earlier.

To all of the people that shoot a BowTech and are saying I'm just airing dirty laundry, you love the bow that I designed, the bow could have any name on it and it would shoot the same, so don't get mad at me for saying there is a limb problem, ask the people who loved their Oregon or High Country how they like it now. They had limb problems too.

I am very happy to have married Kate she not only beautiful on the outside she is the sweetest most caring person you could ever have the pleasure to meet, and to be part of the Martin "family" they have always treated me with respect and not as a competitor, we joked alot about each other's company but in fun. 

I want to thank BowTech for firing me if the reason they did was for marrying Kate, if they made me choose, there is no job, possession or amount of money I'd take over her. 
Originally Posted by BowTech R & D 1
The truth is I have no affiliation with any other company. No, I was never in marketing, you read the article wrong. Gene Shands took a new position and turned over his Marketing responsibilities to his assistant Margaret. 

I noticed several post from people that just registered today, maybe your from Bowtech. 

I have always taken great pride in my designs and have had repeated meetings (some which were very heated) on the quality of our product. I am very passionate about a product with my name attached to it as the designer. 

John and I started BowTech in 1999 on a shoestring budget, we overcame more obstacles than I care to remember. After a couple years we sold controlling interest to outside parties so neither one of us had the final say about anything. John was my friend as well as my partner when we started Bowtech. 

I never said BowTech wasn't a good Bow, hell I designed them all, to say that would be bashing myself. I simply stated the fact that yes there have been limb issues for over a year, like most companies that use solid billet, you get a couple of batches of bad material and with the pre-stress that is on the limbs they break or splinter. I tried taking some of the pre-stress off but was told not to, couldn't lose any speed I was told, and not to make the energy under the curve any greater in order to regain the speed, kinda screwed at that point.

Shoot whatever you like, I simply stated an opinion, and as for my stock. I offered my stock for sale to BowTech over two months ago, I had to wait the thirty days for them to buy it or decline, no response from them. Monday I talked to the general manager and the production mgr in regards to issues with the 06 line, no hint as to any problems. I emailed Bowtech to make sure they didn't want my stock, they replied tuesday and still no mention of a problem. This morning I get an email stating I was fired. Our wedding pics went up and then I'm fired a few hours later. Their have been countless meetings about whether I was involved with Martin or Rytera, I"M NOT, I think my father-in-law clarified that earlier.

To all of the people that shoot a BowTech and are saying I'm just airing dirty laundry, you love the bow that I designed, the bow could have any name on it and it would shoot the same, so don't get mad at me for saying there is a limb problem, ask the people who loved their Oregon or High Country how they like it now. They had limb problems too.

I am very happy to have married Kate she not only beautiful on the outside she is the sweetest most caring person you could ever have the pleasure to meet, and to be part of the Martin "family" they have always treated me with respect and not as a competitor, we joked alot about each other's company but in fun. 

I want to thank BowTech for firing me if the reason they did was for marrying Kate, if they made me choose, there is no job, possession or amount of money I'd take over her. 


I've got a lot of problems with this post!

"part of the Martin "family" They have always treated me with respect and not as a competitor"

Does the "family" include Jim Despart,, who has for years now taken every opportunity he can to bash and degrade BowTech,, YOUR PREVIOUS COMPANY??

"I want to thank BowTech for firing me if the reason they did was for marring Kate, if they made me choose, there is no job, possession or amount of money I'd take over her."

I remember you having similar "public" feelings for your previous wife, how long will Kate last?

I worked my tail off to get three local dealers to handle BowTech,, YOUR PREVIOUS COMPANY,, and now you've gone and got yourself fired because you weren't living up to your committment to your staff, employees, dealers, customers and fans. 
You come on here and degrade YOUR PREVIOUS COMPANY for things YOU done and were willing to live with untill someone got tired of your lack of committment and fired you.

BowTech, BowTech's dealers, BowTech's customers and BowTech's staff will fix the damage you've done and prove that BowTech's products will stand with the competitor's performance, customer's satisfaction and reliability,,,,,, without you!


----------



## bow weevil

I have seen the number of new posters brought up many times in this thread, including by kevin. There seems to be some distain with the people that have been posting here for quite a while. I have frequented the forum in the past, but I didn't make my first post until Monday (I believe). does that make my opinion any less valid than anyone elses?

I have been fairly blunt with my posts regarding Kevins actions, I think they were/are VERY unprofessional. I also realize that if our positions were reversed, I wouldn't give a crap about his opinion. Each to his own I guess.

And finally, one last thing. There are a lot of comments regarding Kate. Even some pretty lude offers. It isn't too difficult to notice she is an attractive person, I think it would be better if we tried to have at least _some_ respect. I wouldn't take it to kindly if the same comments were being directed towards my wife.


----------



## jsasker

Don't worry WWAG they'll still make bows for you they'll just blow up alot more often.


----------



## walks with a gi

bow weevil said:


> I have seen the number of new posters brought up many times in this thread, including by kevin. There seems to be some distain with the people that have been posting here for quite a while. I have frequented the forum in the past, but I didn't make my first post until Monday (I believe). does that make my opinion any less valid than anyone elses?
> 
> I have been fairly blunt with my posts regarding Kevins actions, I think they were/are VERY unprofessional. I also realize that if our positions were reversed, I wouldn't give a crap about his opinion. Each to his own I guess.
> 
> And finally, one last thing. There are a lot of comments regarding Kate. Even some pretty lude offers. It isn't too difficult to notice she is an attractive person, I think it would be better if we tried to have at least _some_ respect. I wouldn't take it to kindly if the same comments were being directed towards my wife.


 Exactly!!! The same dumb asses so eagerly to jump on the band wagon to destroy BowTech are some of the ones going to harm Kate's integrity also :thumbs_do 

This is great,, great for archery ain't it!! Lots of posters here that are really "worried" about growing archery are also posting here with glee about defaming BowTech anyway they can it seems :thumbs_do 

THANKS A BUNCH KEVIN :thumbs_do


----------



## soccert

*Unbelievable*

This is just unbelievable, I have never witnessed more idiotic remarks and comments about someone else's business that none of us really know about. Take a step back if you can and look at what is happening here and maybe you can give it a rest. But you you know the door was opened and all the idiots came rushing through. I have gotten so much from this site and enjoy most things on here, but sometimes it's like the Jerry Springer show, which by the way I refuse to watch after seeing it for the first time years ago.


----------



## walks with a gi

jsasker said:


> Don't worry WWAG they'll still make bows for you they'll just blow up alot more often.


 Haven't seen any of mine do anything but PERFORM PERFECTLY.

You're real clever :thumbs_do


----------



## waveone

walks with a gi said:


> Exactly!!! The same dumb asses so eagerly to jump on the band wagon to destroy BowTech are some of the ones going to harm Kate's integrity also :thumbs_do
> 
> This is great,, great for archery ain't it!! Lots of posters here that are really "worried" about growing archery are also posting here with glee about defaming BowTech anyway they can it seems :thumbs_do
> 
> THANKS A BUNCH KEVIN :thumbs_do


WWGI,

You might consider bridling your out of control emotion.

IF what Kevin states is true then Bowtech is the one hurting archery and therefore contributing to potentially stifling it's growth. Unethical business paractices have a way of achieving that.

Bottom line : If Bowtech is doing what he claims it is their fault not his.

So as they say, don't kill the messenger. It seems many people have let emotion have it's way over searching out the facts.

IF Kevin is not telling the truth, then that shall be known soon enough and he will have greater issues to deal w/ than a fews irate individuals on a forum .


Everyone breath


----------



## Buckster2000

WAlkswithagimp

Your kidding right? Kate integrity? What integrity shes merely a model for men to oggle at..what integrity does she have and on what? She does not produce/make anything. She signs autographs and smiles and is polite to love sick men!

Your a hoot!


----------



## michihunter

Seth the XSlayr said:


> Gordon Glass.... it is a combination of things that cause limbs to blow though, not just one aspect....
> 
> My guess is.....considering he has continued to post...and surely he is a smart man....he's telling the truth.
> 
> Perhaps we'll find out, and perhaps we'll never know....



So what you are saying is that Gordon Glass designed the limbs to match the riser and cams Kevin designed? Highly unlikely but possible. I would imagine they produced what was designed by someone else . And last I checked, isn't the risers limb pocket angle the reason for the over stress issue? Can someone verify that for me?


----------



## Dartonman

Wow over 38,000 people looked at this crap already  

1 Page was enough for this "working man" :tongue:


----------



## rock monkey

lets try a different angle using the available info.....

keven married kate......yay for him.

getting married just doesnt happen on a whim for most sane people. there had to have been a period of courtship. how was that hidden from the public eye? a marriage like this is alot like the union of the fitzgeralds and the kennedys. both were competing bootleggers with quite a violent history.

kevin was head of R&D. if i'm not mistaken, isnt R&D's sole purpose in life for a company is to find fault, create failure and submit proposals for revision in a product?

kevin got canned. well, most people would be a bit peeved. considering the circumstances and the method of the termination, thats pretty spineless. as i understand it, termination by firing eliminates any and all current and future benefits provided by the employer. lashing out against your former employer is a normal course, but like all irrational actions there are and most certainly be repercussions.

what has been said here by kevin is only what most want to hear. bowtech blows limbs, bowtech has flaws. in my small and miniscule opinion he is only embellishing the part that people want to hear because he has an axe to grind. all bow companies have flaws and when you outsource manufacture of componants, you are at the mercy of THEIR quality control. if you receive batch thats got flaws you or they havent detected, the problems will show up later.


is this good for archery?, who knows. will it blow over and be forgotten in time?, most definately. what will become of this?, i dont know....my chipped crystal ball needs batteries.


----------



## affe22

waveone said:


> I'm assuming you overlooked the next sentence, or you are playing Capt Obvious.


Oh I know what you wrote, I was just showing you that you can't say there is no contract. Maybe you should look over what you're writing and make sure you know what you're trying to say.


----------



## plottman

It seems odd to me, and maybe it's just me, that thousands of people have bought bowtech bows. Nearly everything I read is positive with many saying they are the best on the market. Someone in the company gets fired then throws off on the bows that he has bragged on for years and now everyone thinks bowtech bows suck. I don't own one, never have and probably never will. 

Everything Kevin said may be true, it may not be true. One thing is true, If he was unhappy about the company he could have left 2 months ago and worked for any archery company in the land with his talents and abilities. I just don't understand why if the company wasn't producing the stuff he felt they should be that he didn't take the high road and go somewhere else. He waited until he got fired to air out dirty laundry, which is very elementary in my opinion. 

Just my opnion


----------



## waveone

affe22 said:


> Oh I know what you wrote, I was just showing you that you can't say there is no contract. Maybe you should look over what you're writing and make sure you know what you're trying to say.


Do you ? Apparently not.

What I "was trying to say" was precisely what I wrote. 

Perhaps you should focus on the whole context of the post as opposed to cherry picking and manipulating it's intent.


EDIT:



> Breach of contract? As of a couple days ago there is no contract. *Whether or not he is in breach of it is contingent upon what was in the contract.* I would venture a guess that any such breaches, save those that a lawyer may attempt to manipulate, have not been made.


I took the liberty of editing and highlighting my entire point as it relates to the post. If the inference of a potentially binding agreement that supercedes his employment is not clear enough, you might consider seeking help w/ interpretation.


----------



## TexasGuy

*Or could it be.....*



Dartonman said:


> Wow over 38,000 people looked at this crap already
> 
> 1 Page was enough for this "working man" :tongue:




.......about 1,000 people logging-on to it 38 times each? 


It would be interesting to know what the AT record is for most "posts" and most "looked at" threads? 

I bet this one is getting close for "most looks"!


----------



## jsasker

WWAG,
If your bows shoot perfectly you may want to thank KEVIN for his awesome designs you're always bragging about.


----------



## TexasGuy

*Ya know, Buckster....*



Buckster2000 said:


> WAlkswithagimp
> 
> Your kidding right? Kate integrity? What integrity shes merely a model for men to oggle at..what integrity does she have and on what? She does not produce/make anything. She signs autographs and smiles and is polite to love sick men!
> 
> Your a hoot!



......ya may have a good point there, bud!  :thumbs_up 


However, that don't stop my fantasizing!  :banana:


----------



## Buckster2000

I would like to recind what I said about Kate. While I do find the comments some make about her offensive by you oggley men. But thats her roe to hoe and not for me to worry over! And beside from what I gather she can take care of herself! 

I was wrong in saying she has no integrity or merit ! She does. She is a very bright and intelligent person who does know her bows and while she may not engineer or produce bows that doesn't mean she doesn't know about them!

I still say we need to leave her out of this whole Bowtech thing because she other than marrying Kevin has nothing to do with the making or sales or production of them!

Leigh


----------



## elkhntr1

Will this be a world record thread???


----------



## Guest

Sure is the longest one I have seen.... This stuff kinda makes me wonder

I can see why they say.. "That the love of money is the root of all evil"


----------



## PatriotDually

I just wanted to be part of a 3 star thread :teeth: 
Bowtech RoX! :thumbs_up LOL


----------



## jsasker

2000,
Nice bail i'm sure after you realized who you were dogging you needed to do some backpedaling--too late on that one.Like when a lawyer says something that would sway the jury but is not allowed and the judge tells them to disregard that last comment--the damage is done. :thumbs_doWAIT,WAIT,I didn't mean any of what i said please don't pay any attention to this response


----------



## walks with a gi

Buckster2000 said:


> WAlkswithagimp
> 
> Your kidding right? Kate integrity? What integrity shes merely a model for men to oggle at..what integrity does she have and on what? She does not produce/make anything. She signs autographs and smiles and is polite to love sick men!
> 
> Your a hoot!


 And you probably treats all women like furniture :thumbs_do Think Kate dosen't have feelings,,,,, ??


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

I`m going Bowhunting tomorrow :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## azone5

Here is my second .02 cents worth ... 

Mr. Strother was an angry man in his first post. Angry people tend to over state their views when emotions are on the edge of sensibility. I believe there were real limb issues in testing, but I expect that from all bow companies in their R&D. It remains to be seen if BowTech's limb failure rate is greater than the industry standard, but we should hear about that in this coming year.

I believe there is truth in his statements but feel some of the claims may be a touch exaggerated.

I wish one of his later posts had been his first post.

I wish everyone well in this. I expect BowTech to deal with this issue professionally. I wish Mr. Strother, his wife, and the Martin family well. This has to be a nightmare for each one of them personally. My final wish is that everyone has learned an important lesson from this experience.

Good shooting everyone...


----------



## pintojk

*I am completely saddened ........*

:Cry: 
that this thread has surpased AT's "Hottest Archer" thread in views, replies and lack of tact :faint: 

Lets get over it, and get on with life .... :teeth:


----------



## soccert

*What gives?*

"I was wrong in saying she has no integrity or merit ! She does. She is a very bright and intelligent person who does know her bows and while she may not engineer or produce bows that doesn't mean she doesn't know about them!"

You obviously do not know her or you would not have said what you did and come back and apologize for it. And know you come back and praise her for being a bright and intelligent person. How do you know that if you don't know her, This is what I meant in my earlier post about people not knowing and making comments they have no business making.


----------



## walks with a gi

I'm done,, very sick but done.


----------



## Buckster2000

walks with a gi said:


> And you're a brainless moron that probably treats all women like furniture :thumbs_do Think Kate dosen't have feelings,,,,, MORON??



Haha thats funny...you didn't read my last post on page 15 did ya ! You are a hoot...I am a women! Haha your the one!   

And beside were not to call people names on this board....I should turn you in to the mods! :ban:


----------



## Buckster2000

soccert said:


> "I was wrong in saying she has no integrity or merit ! She does. She is a very bright and intelligent person who does know her bows and while she may not engineer or produce bows that doesn't mean she doesn't know about them!"
> 
> You obviously do not know her or you would not have said what you did and come back and apologize for it. And know you come back and praise her for being a bright and intelligent person. How do you know that if you don't know her, Thi*s is what I meant in my earlier post about people not knowing and * *making comments they have no business making*.



Your right...I don't know her personally as in have never met her face to face. But maybe I have spoken to her just recently and now I know how she is and how she feels. I made a bad comment that should have been worded diffrently and I appologized to her. And recinded my previous comments.

See even you made a comment that you had no business making....but its ok it happens to the best of us! :tongue:


----------



## t8ter

I too was fired while on medical leave.I can see were a man could get angry enuff to post what he did.Getting axed that way leaves a bad taste.


----------



## Two Arrows

Has the envelope been pushed too far? Have the archery companies tweaked and tweaked and tweaked some more to where they are reaching the limit as far as what type of performance they can get out of their bows? Is that why we are seeing some quality and safety issues now? Could that be a part of why this entire thread exists?

Every year I seem to ask myself how far can things go? What can they possibly change next? Are they running out of things to change? Has the limit been reached? Heck, the bows that are being produced today look so radically different with their parallel limbs that, to me, they don't even resemble bows anymore.

I think what we are seeing is a shame for archery, and it is being brought on by the archery manufacturers. We have had a simple, but effective, set of tools, the bow and arrow. Now the archery companies have taken these tools and are turning them into machines. And that, in my opinion, is hurting the archery community.


----------



## Buckster2000

Two Arrows you make so valid points but it not all the manufactures..it also the comsumer...we want faster bows.....no we actually demanded faster bows. I remember my friend who owned a bow shop and was one of the biggest Oregon dealers in my area dismattling them and putting even faster cams on them to appease his custoemr base. Aan the was in the 80's!

Manufactures are try thier very best to keep thier companies afloat. So they come up with more and more stuff to sell to us the ever craving comsumer!

God Bless them.....I know with out them I wouldn't have had soem of the best 6-7 years of my life...being involved in the archery world! :thumbs_up


----------



## soccert

*No*

"See even you made a comment that you had no business making....but its ok it happens to the best of us!"

I don't think so, Maybe you have talked to her? What does that mean?


----------



## Buckster2000

soccert said:


> "See even you made a comment that you had no business making....but its ok it happens to the best of us!"
> 
> I don't think so, Maybe you have talked to her? What does that mean?



How about we just drop this whole thing....K

It's not worth rehashing.....alright?

What do you think of Two arrows comments????


----------



## Q2DEATH

Does anybody know what the record is for longest thread? This has got to be gettin close.

I don't like to hear about anybody losing their job and this dudes injuries sound real bad I hope he recovers soon. But, I seriously doubt this marriage/firing/thread is going to shake the archery world to it core or bring Bowtec to their knees. In the grand scheme of things its just not that big of a deal.


----------



## jsasker

Everyone have a good weekend and relax--Things are very seldom as bad as what people TRY to make them appear.


----------



## soccert

*sure*

"How about we just drop this whole thing....K"

Now that is what I am talking about


----------



## RecordKeeper

Q2DEATH said:


> Does anybody know what the record is for longest thread? This has got to be gettin close.


Nowhere close to the longest. The Song Title Game has over 7,200 responses:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=194779


----------



## Myk

> all you need to know about the guy is,
> one week ago, he was a god to the bowtech junkies.
> funny how things change.


This thread serves a great purpose on this forum. Every time I see a post from one of the junkies I click on their name and search all posts from them. It gives great insight on who's opinion can be trusted and who's opinion is brand fanaticism.
I wouldn't trust their opinion on anything after this.



> work for a competing company doing the same work or design and patent anything without it being the property of my company.


What's in it for you? The quotes I gave above about this were from MO. If you get fired and are not being paid for that "year off" and want to work, I suggest you get a lawyer. You may find that your non-compete is not binding in your state. There has to be something in it for you, the job and paycheck are not it unless your package makes it worth not working for a year and I know few worker bees who get those.



> Exactly!!! The same dumb asses so eagerly to jump on the band wagon to destroy BowTech are some of the ones going to harm Kate's integrity also


I think you need to go back and re-read who's saying what.
Men drool over Kate, that is her job and she seems to enjoy it. My niece is the same way so I don't find it hard to understand.
But the Kate bashing is coming from the blind brand fanatics who are out to destroy Kevin because he said something they didn't like and they are including Kate in their sight picture.


----------



## railbird

I been to a hog callin', three county fairs, and a goat ropin', but I ain't never seen nothing like this.


----------



## Buckster2000

But the Kate bashing is coming from the blind brand fanatics who are out to destroy Kevin because he said something they didn't like and they are including Kate in their sight picture.
__________________


Now thats what I really ment to say!!!!!

Thanks MYK.....where were you when I open my mouth and inserted foot several post ago! And I thought this was archers helping fellow archers :clap2:


----------



## bowtech dually

Didn't Kevin marry a chick that was way hotter than Kate just a few years back. How many times has he been married and how long did his last marriage last. I also see he has a 12 year old son, from which marriage was this or was it out of wedlock. I know it's none of my business but this has turned into such a soap opera I just thought I'd ask. Gotta hand it to him, he did design alot of nice bows and marry alot of nice chicks.
BD


----------



## wild turkey

*Think*

Am I The Only One That Has Noticed???? There Have Been Several Times That There Has Been Comments Where Kate Has Pm'd Emailed Or Whatever!! She Was Sure Worried Bout The Rebecca Girl!!! Wonder Why?? Then She Goes After The Comment Bout No Integrity. It Seems To Me Like Kate And Kevin Are Doing A Lot Of Background Work On This Thread!!! Makes You Wonder How Many Of These New People Are Actually Them. Do You Think They Are The Ones That Keep Adding Fuel To The Fire???
The Ebay Stock.... He Knew It Was Nontransferable This Way. Did It Stop Him??? Noooooo. Has He Gotten Your Money??? Just Another Example Of The Type Of Person Youare Dealing With . A Genius At Bow Engineering But A Loser At Everthing Else!!!!


----------



## whitetail234

this is just so fun to read


----------



## blademan

*Fill Me in*

Ok folks, I'm dyin here. I don't want to read all 16 pages, someone give me the details in one small post! Oh, I don't need to know who the morons are, just the facts


----------



## BowTech R & D 1

*Hey David Weigand??????*

I think this is you...Right?????

Can tell by your comments and the day you registered. 

You are a Bowtech rep, and yes Bowtech did have reps, David is the last one.

Diamond had several rep groups, they no longer have any....this is all public knowledge before anymore attorneys would like to comment on slander......


Dave 
Good luck
Have a great year


----------



## Buckster2000

wild turkey said:


> Am I The Only One That Has Noticed???? There Have Been Several Times That There Has Been Comments Where Kate Has Pm'd Emailed Or Whatever!! She Was Sure Worried Bout The Rebecca Girl!!! Wonder Why?? Then She Goes After The Comment Bout No Integrity. It Seems To Me Like Kate And Kevin Are Doing A Lot Of Background Work On This Thread!!! Makes You Wonder How Many Of These New People Are Actually Them. Do You Think They Are The Ones That Keep Adding Fuel To The Fire???
> The Ebay Stock.... He Knew It Was Nontransferable This Way. Did It Stop Him??? Noooooo. Has He Gotten Your Money??? Just Another Example Of The Type Of Person Youare Dealing With . A Genius At Bow Engineering But A Loser At Everthing Else!!!!



Hey just like you everyone is welcome to watch how this thread goes. So what if they are reading this whole thing....if you wnat to know when they are on here go to the bottom of hte page it shows whos on and whos not. They never said they weren't gonna watch all our babbling.
I think this is what soccert ment on post. 

Wild.....how do you know Kevin got anyones money from the ebay stock?


----------



## bowtech dually

Did you guys get the Kate Robinson PM about Bowtech owing PSE $500,000, and the rest of the bashing that went with it. 
BD


----------



## JackFrost

No, but I would like to read it. Post it on this thread for me. Thanks.





bowtech dually said:


> Did you guys get the Kate Robinson PM about Bowtech owing PSE $500,000, and the rest of the bashing that went with it.
> BD


----------



## bowtech dually

**** PRIVATE MESSAGES ARE PRIVATE AND PUBLIC DISPLAY VIOLATES THE RULES OF ARCHERYTALK.COM ***

THIS IS THE FIRST AND ONLY WARNING.
miked (administrator)*


----------



## Guest

I had heard from a reliable source that a great amount was owed to PSE .. law suit over copy right.. .Modules on bows but you know how rumors are...


----------



## JackFrost

Married last Sat. and already have kids that can shoot Bowtech BOWS.


----------



## bowtech dually

Married last Sat. and already have kids that can shoot Bowtech BOWS.

They must have been fooling around a long time ago, no wonder his past marriages failed.
BD


----------



## Myk

> I thought this was archers helping fellow archers


Nah, it's really, "Archers Whining About Something Or Other"  



> Do You Think They Are The Ones That Keep Adding Fuel To The Fire???


Actually, wild turkey, since you've suddenly changed from the person who uses made up abbreviations and doesn't use capital letters to the person who capitalizes every word, I think you are the one who is using sock puppets to add fuel to the fire.

I bet it really sucks to be a sock puppeteer and screw up like that.


----------



## bow weevil

I don't buy it. especially the "won't let our children shoot one of the bowtech bows" part.

Kate & Kevin really need to think about how their contradictions make them look. First, Kevin says they are the best, after all, his name is on each and every one (loosley quoted from another thread, I don't care to dig it up) Then they are death traps (first post in this thread) then there is nothing wrong with bowtech bows (His second post under his name in this thread, I believe, again, not caring to dig it up) Now, a danger to society, and not fit for thier children to use. Give us a break. so far at least 50% of the crap he spews is lies. Maybe all of it. Since the kids were brought up, presumably by kate, WAY TO BE A ROLE MODEL!!!


----------



## MRS.BTECH X #2

*Ok I Can Set U Straight*

WOW.... It feels good to talk to u guys i have missed our talks.....

YES I'm X #2 Stacey... I married kevin on 3-1-03 and as for the old timers on here like {walk w a gimp} hahaha and 500fps we meet at the ata.....

X #1 is Diane the wonderful mother of a gorgeous 13yr old boy and a 7yr old little super star/ princess..... fyi they look like her

OK follow me x#1 met kevin 1982 then married in 1991 and div. in 2002
X#2...ME... met kevin in sept of 2002 and married 2003 then i filed for div. in nov.04 and he finally signed the papers on feb. 21, 05.....NO we did not have kids together

I know you all must be curious about this issue and his past...now he has everyone asking questions that any one who has had to deal with him would know the answer to.... this situation does not surprise me in the least... he has burned every bridge he has crossed.... and when the smoke clears it will still be everyone elses fault... like always........... 

Kate, when you get married this should be the happiest time of your life and i'm sorry this has been dumped on your lap at this time.... I'm sure you will see the red flags when this all dies down.... i did.. i was even warned by the only close friend he had.... KEEP YOUR HEAD UP, GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR DAUGHTER, WARMEST OF WISHES AND I WILL KEEP YOU IN MY PRAYERS 

John Str. CEO AND PRES. is a wonderful godly man and has the biggest heart we spent hours on the phone, as i know x# 1 has, sweeping up the mess that was always left behind...i'm so proud i'm not a janitor any more....lol
Those of us in this world with a big heart just wants to believe that people are true to their word and treat others with respect .... 

FOR EVERYONE AT THE BOWTECH PLANT THANK YOU for being so kind to me and putting up with kevin dragging me all over the plant... you know i was still blind...but i got the sense knocked out of me.. please forgive me for my stupidity!!!!


----------



## vpier

bowtech dually said:


> Married last Sat. and already have kids that can shoot Bowtech BOWS.
> 
> They must have been fooling around a long time ago, no wonder his past marriages failed.
> BD


bowtech dually,

PM's are private. Why do you think they call it "Private Messages"? Showing a PM is a lack of class. :thumbs_do


----------



## BigWave

I really cant believe the things I'm reading here. Un-believable.


----------



## bowtech dually

Vpier maybe your not the brightest bulb, but bashing a company by randomly sending PM's to people also shows a lack of class.
BD


----------



## MRS.BTECH X #2

bowtech dually said:


> Didn't Kevin marry a chick that was way hotter than Kate just a few years back. How many times has he been married and how long did his last marriage last. I also see he has a 12 year old son, from which marriage was this or was it out of wedlock. I know it's none of my business but this has turned into such a soap opera I just thought I'd ask. Gotta hand it to him, he did design alot of nice bows and marry alot of nice chicks.
> BD


You are so sweet ..beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!!! :aniangel: 

X#1 is very pretty also!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumis17

Ex-wives, firings, lawsuits... We need Jerry Springer to get to the bottom of this. Maybe he can do a broadcast from the ATA show?


----------



## JackFrost

Now We Have A Soap Opra!!!! Eat Your Heart Out Daytime Television.


----------



## mobowhntr

:boink: :boink: :moviecorn


MRS.BTECH X #2 said:


> WOW.... It feels good to talk to u guys i have missed our talks.....
> 
> YES I'm X #2 Stacey... I married kevin on 3-1-03 and as for the old timers on here like {walk w a gimp} hahaha and 500fps we meet at the ata.....
> 
> X #1 is Diane the wonderful mother of a gorgeous 13yr old boy and a 7yr old little super star/ princess..... fyi they look like her
> 
> OK follow me x#1 met kevin 1982 then married in 1991 and div. in 2002
> X#2...ME... met kevin in sept of 2002 and married 2003 then i filed for div. in nov.04 and he finally signed the papers on feb. 21, 05.....NO we did not have kids together
> 
> I know you all must be curious about this issue and his past...now he has everyone asking questions that any one who has had to deal with him would know the answer to.... this situation does not surprise me in the least... he has burned every bridge he has crossed.... and when the smoke clears it will still be everyone elses fault... like always...........
> 
> Kate, when you get married this should be the happiest time of your life and i'm sorry this has been dumped on your lap at this time.... I'm sure you will see the red flags when this all dies down.... i did.. i was even warned by the only close friend he had.... KEEP YOUR HEAD UP, GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR DAUGHTER, WARMEST OF WISHES AND I WILL KEEP YOU IN MY PRAYERS
> 
> John Str. CEO AND PRES. is a wonderful godly man and has the biggest heart we spent hours on the phone, as i know x# 1 has, sweeping up the mess that was always left behind...i'm so proud i'm not a janitor any more....lol
> Those of us in this world with a big heart just wants to believe that people are true to their word and treat others with respect ....
> 
> FOR EVERYONE AT THE BOWTECH PLANT THANK YOU for being so kind to me and putting up with kevin dragging me all over the plant... you know i was still blind...but i got the sense knocked out of me.. please forgive me for my stupidity!!!!


----------



## vpier

bowtech dually said:


> Vpier maybe your not the brightest bulb, but bashing a company by randomly sending PM's to people also shows a lack of class.
> BD


While I agree what he posted was unprofessional, but I wasn't talking about Kevin. I was talking about you. PM are just that, PRIVATE.


----------



## flatliner

*The backlash b/c of this is unbelieveable!*

I can't believe how many threads have been started today to try and defend Bowtech due to this post! There is already a TON of subjects about limb breakage and polls asking about failures. The Bowtecher's are rallying! I'm not usually a brand basher but I may become one. For years I've heard all the Mathew's and Hoyt bashes. TONS of Bowtech supporters would just say "You just wait! You Hoyt guy's are jealous, you Mathew's guys are too slow! Just wait and see what Bowtech has up there sleeves!" To bad they had your dollar bills tucked up there! 

How can you guy's (BOWTECH) stand by a company that handles things like this???

In a capitalist society you try to make money, this company has done nothing but capitalize of ALL OF US!


----------



## bowtech dually

Vpier the PM that I posted was from Kate ( Kevin ) and could hardly be considered a private message. It was a random mailing to a total stranger for the sole purpose of discrediting Bowtech. I agree that true private messages are exactly that PRIVATE, but this certainly was not that. Sorry for the slam we are only trying to have a little fun with a bad situation.
BD


----------



## drahthaar

Here are the facts:
First this :rant: 
Then this  
then this :gossip: 
then this :flame: 
then this :nono: 
then this :deadhorse 
then a little :blah: 
then some :violin: 
then some more :blah: 
then this :hug: 
and finally some more :deadhorse 
but always some :boink:


----------



## bow weevil

drahthaar said:


> Here are the facts:
> First this :rant:
> Then this
> then this :gossip:
> then this :flame:
> then this :nono:
> then this :deadhorse
> then a little :blah:
> then some :violin:
> then some more :blah:
> then this :hug:
> and finally some more :deadhorse
> but always some :boink:


Wholly crap, you just packed 650 posts into about 12 lines!

But you forgot this :brick: :teeth:


----------



## switchbackCo

*wow*

_Originally Posted by MRS.BTECH X #2
WOW.... It feels good to talk to u guys i have missed our talks.....

YES I'm X #2 Stacey... I married kevin on 3-1-03 and as for the old timers on here like {walk w a gimp} hahaha and 500fps we meet at the ata.....

X #1 is Diane the wonderful mother of a gorgeous 13yr old boy and a 7yr old little super star/ princess..... fyi they look like her

OK follow me x#1 met kevin 1982 then married in 1991 and div. in 2002
X#2...ME... met kevin in sept of 2002 and married 2003 then i filed for div. in nov.04 and he finally signed the papers on feb. 21, 05.....NO we did not have kids together

I know you all must be curious about this issue and his past...now he has everyone asking questions that any one who has had to deal with him would know the answer to.... this situation does not surprise me in the least... he has burned every bridge he has crossed.... and when the smoke clears it will still be everyone elses fault... like always........... 

Kate, when you get married this should be the happiest time of your life and i'm sorry this has been dumped on your lap at this time.... I'm sure you will see the red flags when this all dies down.... i did.. i was even warned by the only close friend he had.... KEEP YOUR HEAD UP, GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR DAUGHTER, WARMEST OF WISHES AND I WILL KEEP YOU IN MY PRAYERS 

John Str. CEO AND PRES. is a wonderful godly man and has the biggest heart we spent hours on the phone, as i know x# 1 has, sweeping up the mess that was always left behind...i'm so proud i'm not a janitor any more....lol
Those of us in this world with a big heart just wants to believe that people are true to their word and treat others with respect .... 

FOR EVERYONE AT THE BOWTECH PLANT THANK YOU for being so kind to me and putting up with kevin dragging me all over the plant... you know i was still blind...but i got the sense knocked out of me.. please forgive me for my stupidity!!!!__Originally Posted by MRS.BTECH X #2_ 


wow talk about an axe to grind!!

Tell ya what sweetie , you can cry on my shoulder! (kidding!) (well not really kidding but.....I don't have his money but have him beat when it comes to looks.....hehehehehe)


----------



## MRS.BTECH X #2

Lumis17 said:


> Ex-wives, firings, lawsuits... We need Jerry Springer to get to the bottom of this. Maybe he can do a broadcast from the ATA show?



I know i just added to the record but I was about to bust... and i'm sure someone is calling me pycho......but aren't all X'S !!! hahahahaha


hey david were is my hunt that you filmed!!!! I'm still waiting for that dvd


----------



## drahthaar

Thanks bow weevil, I wasn't quite sure where that one fell in. :biggrin1:


----------



## bowtech dually

10 seconds without a new post, I cant stand it !! I had to do something.
BD


----------



## MRS.BTECH X #2

switchbackCo said:


> _Originally Posted by MRS.BTECH X #2
> WOW.... It feels good to talk to u guys i have missed our talks.....
> 
> YES I'm X #2 Stacey... I married kevin on 3-1-03 and as for the old timers on here like {walk w a gimp} hahaha and 500fps we meet at the ata.....
> 
> X #1 is Diane the wonderful mother of a gorgeous 13yr old boy and a 7yr old little super star/ princess..... fyi they look like her
> 
> OK follow me x#1 met kevin 1982 then married in 1991 and div. in 2002
> X#2...ME... met kevin in sept of 2002 and married 2003 then i filed for div. in nov.04 and he finally signed the papers on feb. 21, 05.....NO we did not have kids together
> 
> I know you all must be curious about this issue and his past...now he has everyone asking questions that any one who has had to deal with him would know the answer to.... this situation does not surprise me in the least... he has burned every bridge he has crossed.... and when the smoke clears it will still be everyone elses fault... like always...........
> 
> Kate, when you get married this should be the happiest time of your life and i'm sorry this has been dumped on your lap at this time.... I'm sure you will see the red flags when this all dies down.... i did.. i was even warned by the only close friend he had.... KEEP YOUR HEAD UP, GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR DAUGHTER, WARMEST OF WISHES AND I WILL KEEP YOU IN MY PRAYERS
> 
> John Str. CEO AND PRES. is a wonderful godly man and has the biggest heart we spent hours on the phone, as i know x# 1 has, sweeping up the mess that was always left behind...i'm so proud i'm not a janitor any more....lol
> Those of us in this world with a big heart just wants to believe that people are true to their word and treat others with respect ....
> 
> FOR EVERYONE AT THE BOWTECH PLANT THANK YOU for being so kind to me and putting up with kevin dragging me all over the plant... you know i was still blind...but i got the sense knocked out of me.. please forgive me for my stupidity!!!!__Originally Posted by MRS.BTECH X #2_
> 
> 
> wow talk about an axe to grind!!
> 
> Tell ya what sweetie , you can cry on my shoulder! (kidding!) (well not really kidding but.....I don't have his money but have him beat when it comes to looks.....hehehehehe)


 I'm sure you do look better.. love is blind
you don't need money to buy love and respect.... and i don't have to give any bows away to have friends.... so where is the next hunt at .....how are you guys i met and ate dinner with in indy at the ata


----------



## vpier

bowtech dually said:


> Vpier the PM that I posted was from Kate ( Kevin ) and could hardly be considered a private message. It was a random mailing to a total stranger for the sole purpose of discrediting Bowtech. I agree that true private messages are exactly that PRIVATE, but this certainly was not that. Sorry for the slam we are only trying to have a little fun with a bad situation.
> BD


Since I'm not the brightest bulb :tongue: I must have missed where you stated that it was a random PM. If that was the case then I wouldn't have said anything. No harm done no foul.


----------



## Zulu

> MRS.BTECH X #2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.... It feels good to talk to u guys i have missed our talks.....
> 
> YES I'm X #2 Stacey... I married kevin on 3-1-03 and as for the old timers on here like {walk w a gimp} hahaha and 500fps we meet at the ata.....
> 
> X #1 is Diane the wonderful mother of a gorgeous 13yr old boy and a 7yr old little super star/ princess..... fyi they look like her
> 
> OK follow me x#1 met kevin 1982 then married in 1991 and div. in 2002
> X#2...ME... met kevin in sept of 2002 and married 2003 then i filed for div. in nov.04 and he finally signed the papers on feb. 21, 05.....NO we did not have kids together
> 
> I know you all must be curious about this issue and his past...now he has everyone asking questions that any one who has had to deal with him would know the answer to.... this situation does not surprise me in the least... he has burned every bridge he has crossed.... and when the smoke clears it will still be everyone elses fault... like always...........
> 
> Kate, when you get married this should be the happiest time of your life and i'm sorry this has been dumped on your lap at this time.... I'm sure you will see the red flags when this all dies down.... i did.. i was even warned by the only close friend he had.... KEEP YOUR HEAD UP, GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR DAUGHTER, WARMEST OF WISHES AND I WILL KEEP YOU IN MY PRAYERS
> 
> John Str. CEO AND PRES. is a wonderful godly man and has the biggest heart we spent hours on the phone, as i know x# 1 has, sweeping up the mess that was always left behind...i'm so proud i'm not a janitor any more....lol
> Those of us in this world with a big heart just wants to believe that people are true to their word and treat others with respect ....
> 
> FOR EVERYONE AT THE BOWTECH PLANT THANK YOU for being so kind to me and putting up with kevin dragging me all over the plant... you know i was still blind...but i got the sense knocked out of me.. please forgive me for my stupidity!!!!
Click to expand...


Pass the popcorn . . . what a joke this has become.


----------



## elkhntr1

bowtech dually said:


> Vpier the PM that I posted was from Kate ( Kevin ) and could hardly be considered a private message. It was a random mailing to a total stranger for the sole purpose of discrediting Bowtech. I agree that true private messages are exactly that PRIVATE, but this certainly was not that. Sorry for the slam we are only trying to have a little fun with a bad situation.
> BD


Ya think were stupid? I find it hard to believe with 30,000+ views and 600+ posts that they randomly picked you out of the blue and pm'd you that kind of info?
i bet your a blowtech employee. ya think its smart insulting people as a representive of blowtech??

you know to much and kevin and kate know who you are.


----------



## Marcus

It was a joke 17 pages ago. 

The Moderators should stop this now. I don't usually tell people how to do their jobs, but this is out of hand.


----------



## flatliner

*Ouch!*

You're not going to believe this, but I just blew up my 46th set of limbs. I've got shards of the limb piercing my forearm, neck, face, and scalp. I can hardly type with this particular 8" piece in the top of my hand. Anyone got a set of 70lb. limbs for a '04 Patriot??? Need by Monday AM.


----------



## XADDICT

flatliner said:


> I can't believe how many threads have been started today to try and defend Bowtech due to this post! There is already a TON of subjects about limb breakage and polls asking about failures. The Bowtecher's are rallying! I'm not usually a brand basher but I may become one. For years I've heard all the Mathew's and Hoyt bashes. TONS of Bowtech supporters would just say "You just wait! You Hoyt guy's are jealous, you Mathew's guys are too slow! Just wait and see what Bowtech has up there sleeves!" To bad they had your dollar bills tucked up there!
> 
> How can you guy's (BOWTECH) stand by a company that handles things like this???
> 
> In a capitalist society you try to make money, this company has done nothing but capitalize of ALL OF US!





Handles things like what? There are two sides to every story and we have only heard one, which happens to be from a very disgruntled x designer and his wife. Are you saying Bowtech shooters shouldn't defend their brand because of this? You have no clue as to what is happening. Stop acting like you do.


----------



## flatliner

XADDICT said:


> Handles things like what? There are two sides to every story and we have only heard one, which happens to be from a very disgruntled x designer and his wife. Are you saying Bowtech shooters shouldn't defend their brand because of this? You have no clue as to what is happening. Stop acting like you do.



Ahh, yeah. I am saying that I find it tough to believe that all this Bowtech chest pumping is going on at an alarming pace EVEN THOUGH you guy's can't prove Kevin wrong. It's like you guy's went into an immediate fire drill to try to stop this fire. Not gonna happen. Now, at least on this site, there are going to be a lot of people looking real close at what Bowtech puts in their box. Am I wrong there? I've already seen it posted in this thread.


----------



## ridgerunner

. :closed_2: :lock1:  :vom: :rip:


----------



## elkhntr1

right or wrong, the damage has been done. gonna be a lot of damage control for anyone associated with blowtech.


----------



## MRS.BTECH X #2

bow weevil said:


> Wholly crap, you just packed 650 posts into about 12 lines!
> 
> But you forgot this :brick: :teeth:


 :car: :crutch: 
HAHAHAHAH,,,,,, hey you guys are just reading it... try living like this drama drama drama ..................... I'm glad to say i have been drama free for a year.... lol

By the way i am a chick that loves to hunt i hold a silver class jacob sheep record shoot with a patriot/ btech.... the jacob sheep is hanging on a wall but that bow was lost..... One of my friends has an elk ranch in colorado says he shoots a mathews along with his other friends i'm headed up soon and i have put off picking the one for me any suggestions.......


----------



## BLB752

Now we just need Pics of Btech X #1 and #2 and we could start a "Who is the hottest Mrs Btech" thread. :thumbs_up


----------



## low12

Where is Dr. Phill when we need him? :deadhorse :rip: :gossip: :vom:


----------



## MRS.BTECH X #2

wild turkey said:


> Am I The Only One That Has Noticed???? There Have Been Several Times That There Has Been Comments Where Kate Has Pm'd Emailed Or Whatever!! She Was Sure Worried Bout The Rebecca Girl!!! Wonder Why?? Then She Goes After The Comment Bout No Integrity. It Seems To Me Like Kate And Kevin Are Doing A Lot Of Background Work On This Thread!!! Makes You Wonder How Many Of These New People Are Actually Them. Do You Think They Are The Ones That Keep Adding Fuel To The Fire???
> The Ebay Stock.... He Knew It Was Nontransferable This Way. Did It Stop Him??? Noooooo. Has He Gotten Your Money??? Just Another Example Of The Type Of Person Youare Dealing With . A Genius At Bow Engineering But A Loser At Everthing Else!!!!


Rebecca is a sweet heart at bt and last i knew she was married to Kevin Duffy who also works with the dealers. She always has a smile and was very helpful at the ata's the guys love to here a girl talk about limbs, strings, mods, etc... and she does this with beauty and class.....like most btech emp. do....... the btech family is veeeery kind and they work really hard as do MOST of us..... they meet one morning a week for bible study/small group WOW I loved that... what a great all American company... i would work for them now......Hey i'm a plane ride away.. ata is coming up.... lol

I can't wait to see the 07 line im so excited for btech NOW you can GROW with STYLE...... :thumbs_up


----------



## MRS.BTECH X #2

BLB752 said:


> Now we just need Pics of Btech X #1 and #2 and we could start a "Who is the hottest Mrs Btech" thread. :thumbs_up


 :cheer2:  

If you are a Texas guy you may have seen some of my commercials!!!


----------



## bowhuntermac

*wheeeew....*

Man, this definitely helped the day at the office go by today......
I am amazed at how many people without a horse in the race seem
to speak the loudest or profess to know the most. In the grand scheme of it all, who really cares?
You shouldnt. I have a feeling all will end well and life and bowhunting will go on. On that note, have fun watching, whining, fighting, and fussing over the weekend. 
I really wish the best for all involved and hope everyone has a great weekend.
I have some ducks to go kill.


----------



## sagecreek

All I got to say is ...

Hey Bowtech, since you have an opening in R & D,

Pick me! Pick me! 

I think your using my no-lockout peg idea of mine already anyways!


----------



## Buckster2000

Hey Ms. Btech X

Can I ask a personal question one that will tell some of us if you are who you say you are? I'll understand if you don't wanna answer

But what tattoo do you have and what does your ex have?


Sorry but I can't help myself.....sombody stop me :rofl: :nixon:


----------



## hoytxcutter

Yes I do believe that many would take exception to BowTech being the best bow in the world. It may be good but it is not the best.


----------



## Myk

No Dr Phil, he ruins good programs like this one.


----------



## OneBowTie

MRS.BTECH X #2 said:


> :cheer2:
> 
> If you are a Texas guy you may have seen some of my commercials!!!



this thread is hereby now worthless without photo's


----------



## switchbackCo

*agreed*

agreed, photo's,photo's,photo's... :whoo: :cam: :ranger:


----------



## Daniel Boone

*How many think he was fired for marrying Kate*

Maybe we need a poll! Will the questions ever get answered?  

Bowtech will survive and do well. Kevin will go on and design better bows.

Life will go on and this isnt the end to archery.

I agree OBT we diffiantly need pictures of Kate :tongue:


----------



## BLB752

Not a Texas guy so I have not seen any commercials. We need pics.  
That tattoo thing could be interesting too. :thumbs_up


----------



## MRS.BTECH X #2

Buckster2000 said:


> Hey Ms. Btech X
> 
> Can I ask a personal question one that will tell some of us if you are who you say you are? I'll understand if you don't wanna answer
> 
> But what tattoo do you have and what does your ex have?
> 
> 
> Sorry but I can't help myself.....sombody stop me :rofl: :nixon:


I'm X #2 no tatoos..... but bt has a self designed band on his right arm he got it in la..... anything else 

working on that pic


----------



## Buckster2000

Hey i just figured out why an Ex would post aobut her X on here....she must own Bowtech stock...probably got it in the divorce :gossip: :behindsof


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

train Wreck


----------



## StevenB

Daniel Boone said:


> Maybe we need a poll! Will the questions ever get answered?
> 
> Bowtech will survive and do well. Kevin will go on and design better bows.
> 
> Life will go on and this isnt the end to archery.
> 
> I agree OBT we diffiantly need pictures of Kate :tongue:



who really gives a ****, doubt this thread would have stayed up long if it had been martin losing the tech guy and he went off :thumbs_do


----------



## elroy

*missing one thing in all these posts*

 
I think from reading clear through every post on this subject that everyone here has missed a very important angle to a reason behind kevin loosing his job. Law suits over his patents! bear has sued bowtech over kevins post fed single cams and pse is sueing bowtech over kevins duel cam design. So it makes sence that law suits that cost millions would cause termination of a designer who stole the ideas in the first place. This is not brillaince but a lazy way to the top.
Kevin if you invented bianary cams than why is Craig Yehleys' name on the patent apps? If they were your wouldn't your name be on there. It's public record as soon as there filed and can be viewed at the patent offices web site.
I own 4 of the bows that you designed and push every one as hard as the warrenty allows and NONE of them including the 2003 BLACK KNIGHT has every split a limb. and as far as pre-load and stress fractures isn't this what the vft design is supposed to address? 
One more question you had the bk right in 2003 if your such a genious than why did you change it in 2004? The speed was there with 6 3/4 inch brace highth (mine chronod at 351fps 70#draw 30" 350 grains nothing on the string drop away rest and no vanes)
All together kevin with patents that didn't belong to you and with bashing a company that you did the designing for? BAD FORM VERY BAD FORM you just bashed yourself! also get over the fact that your bows went to diamond at least they went somewere!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

I would like to take this time to post a picture of me laughing.


----------



## Buckster2000

Uhhh StevenB....did ya forget bout the George Ryals post that went on for a while.....and that was a shocker


----------



## MRS.BTECH X #2

no i didn't get any stock nor would i want any..... he had all that before me... X#1 deserved all that was given she was the mastermind behind the start of bt she and john stayed on the phone....
But I did take my bandages.. and what was left of my pride... and rebuilt a wonderful fun loveing home!!!!!!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

This officially gets my vote for best thread ever.




40,000+ VIEWS! WoOOT


----------



## BLB752

Bandages??? Sure hope he did not leave you needing a bandage, if he did you are smart for not sticking around.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

The crowd chants "TELL US HE BEAT YOU!"


----------



## switchbackCo

aw man! this is bad!!!


----------



## Buckster2000

elroy said:


> I think from reading clear through every post on this subject that everyone here has missed a very important angle to a reason behind kevin loosing his job. Law suits over his patents! bear has sued bowtech over kevins post fed single cams and pse is sueing bowtech over kevins duel cam design. So it makes sence that law suits that cost millions would cause termination of a designer who stole the ideas in the first place. This is not brillaince but a lazy way to the top.
> Kevin if you invented bianary cams than why is Craig Yehleys' name on the patent apps? If they were your wouldn't your name be on there. It's public record as soon as there filed and can be viewed at the patent offices web site.
> I own 4 of the bows that you designed and push every one as hard as the warrenty allows and NONE of them including the 2003 BLACK KNIGHT has every split a limb. and as far as pre-load isn't this what the vft design is supposed to address?
> One more question you had the bk right in 2003 if your such a genious than why did you change it in 2004? The speed was there with 6 3/4 inch brace highth (mine chronod at 351fps 70#draw 30" 350grains nothing on the string drop away rest and no vanes)
> All together kevin with patents that didn't belong to you and with bashing a company that you did the designing for? BAD FORM VERY BAD FORM also getover the fact that your bows went to diamond at leat they went somewere!



Elory...if what you say is true....than Bowtech as a company used sombody else design...regaurdless of who claims to be the designer. Bowtech sold the cam design along wiht the bows and Why would the head master at Bowtech praise Kevin as he did in many of the Archery Trade magazines.....if we are to believe some of what you say...you imply that Kevin did all this all by himself and Bowtech had nothing to do with it. 
John has repeatedly state how great and how wonderful he thought Kevin was. Shirley a head of a major archery company can't be so stupid as to have the wool pulled over his head!

*this is pure specualtion on my part but hey I can read between the lines can you*


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Who's Shirley and what's she have to do with this? Leave Shirley out of it...


----------



## Buckster2000

Think X #2 is refering to the tattoo of Kevins' name! You know kinda Like Tommy Lee and Panela Anderson style!

*pure specualtion on my part* or is it?


----------



## OneBowTie

MRS.BTECH X #2 said:
 

> I'm X #2 no tatoos..... but bt has a self designed band on his right arm he got it in la..... anything else
> 
> working on that pic


get with it...were getting tired of waiting...

xslayer....i gotta ask...im not that quick nowadays....but with you getting so upset on this so called train wreck thread.....i am wondering....i "think"...i know, it weakens the team.....but arent the X's implying something about they used to get slayed, beat, bumped, or something like that....

now your xslayer....whats the meaning behind that......  

and your pic didnt look like you were laughing to me....more of a smirk....and ive seen that smirk plenty before...thats just so typical of you left lane lovers when you got a bowtie 2inches off your back bumper :tongue:


----------



## OneBowTie

MRS.BTECH X #2 said:


> no i didn't get any stock nor would i want any..... he had all that before me... X#1 deserved all that was given she was the mastermind behind the start of bt she and john stayed on the phone....
> But I did take my bandages.. and what was left of my pride... and rebuilt a wonderful fun loveing home!!!!!!


man i dont need to watch desperate house wifes no more.....i gotta it all right here...

TELL ME MORE...TELL ME MORE....


----------



## BLB752

Gotta agree with Seth, leave Shirley and Panela out of this. :teeth:


----------



## OneBowTie

no....it appears that nothing is off limits....SO ANYBODY....IF YOU GOT DIRT....LAY IT ON US.....


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

My 4Runner climbs mountains.



Well, it would if there were mountains in Ohio.


Now about these so called "X's" I have indeed slayed a few in the past...now that I think of it.


That was the only pic I could find that I could quickly post, without me holding a gun, sword, breast or dead animal...

Chicken breast....



And that jus wouldn't be appropriate for a thread such as this...



You should throw some Siler City banners up, hell at 40,000 views you might even sell some Cavaliers!


----------



## Archer 1

Seth the XSlayr said:


> Who's Shirley and what's she have to do with this? Leave Shirley out of it...


I think he meant surely!!!
At least we are getting some humor on this thread.Only reason Im still on is for pictures of X # 2 !!!


----------



## Buckster2000

Quit calling me Shirley.....


I think by now we've all lreaned one thing 




I need to learn how to type better and spell better!

Chicken Breast Oh you guys have gone way to far.....I'm calling in the mod's on this

You are so in toruble
Shirley you know that


----------



## elroy

*answering buck master*

It's fact that there being sued for this by pse right now that case is not settled. Do you see there duel cams in any lineup this year? They still may loose there there butt on this one. They lucked out and with Bear and came to an agreement and trade of tech. thats public record. I don't care if you beleave me because if you do a search its right there in front of your eyes. The post fed single cam is a Mat Mcpherson design and not changed enouph by Kevin to avoid litigation. Look at some of the late 90s pse duel cams there almost identical. Bowtech may end up in deep doggy doodoo at the end of this pse deal and Kevin like it or not was vp, head of design, and the man with the name on the patent. That puts his head on the chopping block. Just as it would to any p.m. in any company


----------



## OneBowTie

Seth the XSlayr said:


> My 4Runner climbs mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it would if there were mountains in Ohio.
> 
> 
> Now about these so called "X's" I have indeed slayed a few in the past...now that I think of it.
> 
> 
> That was the only pic I could find that I could quickly post, without me holding a gun, sword, breast  or dead animal...
> 
> Chicken breast....
> 
> 
> 
> And that jus wouldn't be appropriate for a thread such as this...
> 
> 
> 
> You should throw some Siler City banners up, hell at 40,000 views you might even sell some Cavaliers!



HEHE...you had me at breast......

your right....if we get these kind of threads more often.....no telling what or who we all could sell something too....

as they say..there is a arse for every seat.....im glued to it right here .....come on X's....you gotta have more for us....your slowing down....hit the bong or cork the screw and imply more....


----------



## elkaddict

I've done enough employment to litigation to know we've not heard the whole story. Frankly, I'm astounded there has not been Temporary Restraining Order imposed to stop the disparaging remarks and the release of what appears to be confidential info by someone who most certainly signed a confidentiality agreement, and in many states, would in any event, likely owe fiduciary duties that would prohibit the discussion that's taken place. I think I'll order some popcorn to watch the rest of this one unfold. If Kevin is the brains behind bowtechs success to date--kudos are in order. If he is the brains behind the design, I'd assume he also holds some stock in which case, he cutting off his nose to spite his own face. I hope having the "Martin Girl" is some consolation.   :tongue:


----------



## OneBowTie

Buckster2000 said:


> Quit calling me Shirley.....
> 
> 
> I think by now we've all lreaned one thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to learn how to type better and spell better!
> 
> Chicken Breast Oh you guys have gone way to far.....I'm calling in the mod's on this
> 
> You are so in toruble
> Shirley you know that


look....i could have told yall that bucky couldnt spell worth a hoot...especially if you get her mad....(trust me, i know  )


----------



## OneBowTie

elkaddict said:


> I've done enough employment to litigation to know we've not heard the whole story.  Frankly, I'm astounded there has not been Temporary Restraining Order imposed to stop the disparaging remarks and the release of what appears to be confidential info by someone who most certainly signed a confidentiality agreement, and in many states, would in any event, likely owe fiduciary duties that would prohibit the discussion that's taken place. I think I'll order some popcorn to watch the rest of this one unfold. If Kevin is the brains behind bowtechs success to date--kudos are in order. If he is the brains behind the design, I'd assume he also holds some stock in which case, he cutting off his nose to spite his own face. I hope having the "Martin Girl" is some consolation.   :tongue:


what are you saying....you saying your a loyer....or what....


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

What in the hell is a bong? A city in the Phillipines?


----------



## Buckster2000

Ahhh....Objuan.....good times...Huh....I haven't laughed so hard since...that south park episode when butters becomes marge-I-rine


LOL


----------



## Twang!

*Stacy*

obviously you still carry a torch for your x husband. I wouldnt walk across the street to spit on my x if he was on fire , let alone bother to try and catch the lime light on this one. You mentioned that you and John were on the phone for hours. Is this the best defense he could come up with??? The embittered x-wife. Well John she is a smoke screen but you are using someone who dosn't understand why you got her involved. And how she is comming across


----------



## OneBowTie

Seth the XSlayr said:


> What in the hell is a bong? A city in the Phillipines?


actually its more popular in columbia or jamica......

for the record.....i believe they use them in china to tell time....


----------



## OneBowTie

Buckster2000 said:


> Ahhh....Objuan.....good times...Huh....I haven't laughed so hard since...that south park episode when butters becomes marge-I-rine
> 
> 
> LOL


ya, sure was funny....but i aint EVER going to mention the darn ATA show again around you


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Look at all the ladies! FLIPPIN' SWEET!




The more this goes on the more I am actually wondering if it will in fact get shut down....








A new day has dawned on AT!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

I got a solid 68 more witty little replies to post on this thread....






Until.....








I HIT 2,000






MUUUUUUUUHAHAHA


----------



## OneBowTie

Seth the XSlayr said:


> Look at all the ladies! FLIPPIN' SWEET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more this goes on the more I am actually wondering if it will in fact get shut down....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new day has dawned on AT!


i know if your wife gets wind of this little kiss and tell thread....your going to get shut down.....


----------



## Buckster2000

onebowtie said:


> ya, sure was funny....but i aint EVER going to mention the darn ATA show again around you


Haha...well I'm not in that biz anymore. Ya know I sure wish that just let anybody go to the ATA show....you know non-dealers like me :sad:


Now why would they shut the post down. It helping me get my post count up :thumbs_up


----------



## StevenB

Buckster2000 said:


> Uhhh StevenB....did ya forget bout the George Ryals post that went on for a while.....and that was a shocker



post a link


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

I'm not married, you better dig up some of my posts and get the truth! THE TRUTH DAMN IT!


----------



## OneBowTie

Seth the XSlayr said:


> I'm not married, you better dig up some of my posts and get the truth! THE TRUTH DAMN IT!


YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH....I WISH YOU'D JUST SAY THANK YOU AND GO ABOUT YOUR BUSINESS


----------



## Buckster2000

StevenB said:


> post a link



Steven....Man Can't you see I'm busy uping my post count....I don't have time to be a librairan and search the archives look for thread that contain the word GRIV.

You'll find it sooner or later!


----------



## MRS.BTECH X #2

**** DO NOT POST PMs. IT IS AGAINT ARCHERYTALK.COM RULES TO POST PRIVATE MESSAGES ON THE PUBLIC BOARD ***

THIS IS YOUR FIRST AND LAST WARNING.*

miked(administrator)


----------



## OneBowTie

**** DO NOT POST PRIVATE MESSAGES *** *  
No NOW it's jerry springer..... goodness gracious .....................
OK ..this is the pm i just got..... i did not post to talk to you just your loyal or not... customers/hunters.... Do you even no which x you are talking to??? Ok all of this is public record..... with pictures, and audio, and etc. etc. etc.

Thank you for showing your true side or sides......
Thank you for showing me what life is really all about anyone out there ready to start a new thread 
I truely wish you and Kate all the best!!
I'm ready to go hunting and i will see some of ya'll at the NFR in vegas (memories ughhh)[/QUOTE]

WOW.....can i be your rep for hollywood......yall are really good at acting, directing, and anything inbetween....

now quit with the meaningless pms and post up......


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

NICE!
















*gets chest waders from basement, prepares for utter destruction of the world as we know it*


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

> I finally found someone I love and won't cheat on.











HAHAH, that's great man! I bet she's glad to hear it!


----------



## OneBowTie

Seth the XSlayr said:


> NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gets chest waders from basement, prepares for utter destruction of the world as we know it*


NOTICE SETH....they put my post in front of your post.....whats that mean


----------



## Navigators

It is just very pathetic how some one could have a life as a VP of a major corporation and have a family to come home to. And all in while living that life he is off fooling around with some one else. Then when he screws that up he runs and twists someone else's life up while fooling around with with a third. While all in the mean time he is dragging his son through all this BS! 

I am confused  Is this what one would have to do in order to become a VP of a corporation such as Bowtech, fool around with three different ladies?  

:thumbs_do


----------



## StevenB

Buckster2000 said:


> Steven....Man Can't you see I'm busy uping my post count....I don't have time to be a librairan and search the archives look for thread that contain the word GRIV.
> 
> You'll find it sooner or later!



your argument not mine, not my responsibilty to find evidence supporting you :tongue:


----------



## MRS.BTECH X #2

oooo that was sweet thank you.... YOU sound like a real MAN


----------



## OneBowTie

Navigators said:


> It is just very pathetic how some one could have a life as a VP of a major corporation and have a family to come home to. And all in while living that life he is off fooling around with some one else. Then when he screws that up he runs and twists someone else's life up while fooling around with with a third. While all in the mean time he is dragging his son through all this BS!
> 
> I am confused  Is this what one would have to do in order to become a VP of a corporation such as Bowtech, fool around with three different ladies?
> 
> :thumbs_do


he is a man....so well.....YES....i believe it has been done in the past...and will be done in the future.....because im sure none of those 3 woman had any part in the trifecta.......


----------



## Shaman

About the bowtech situation and using a public forum to air your grievances:









For marrying such a hottie:


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

This thread just became complete.


OBT is throwin' out horse talk.


----------



## BLB752

OK, we have GOT to have a Pic now. We can have a is Stacy in the same classs as Kate poll. :thumbs_up


----------



## barebackjack

Ouch!


----------



## JackFrost

BLB752 said:


> OK, we have GOT to have a Pic now. We can have a is Stacy in the same classs as Kate poll. :thumbs_up




I second that......

:teeth:


----------



## Buckster2000

StevenB said:


> your argument not mine, not my responsibilty to find evidence supporting you :tongue:


I don't care if you find it or not. You live I'll live and GRIV will still be at CopperJohns Monday morning.....It not my responsibility to prove anything.


----------



## StevenB

Buckster2000 said:


> I don't care if you find it or not. You live I'll live and GRIV will still be at CopperJohns Monday morning.....It not my responsibility to prove anything.



yes it is, it is your argument after all


----------



## Bellows1

Buckster2000 said:


> I don't care if you find it or not. You live I'll live and GRIV will still be at CopperJohns Monday morning.....It not my responsibility to prove anything.


Good god, that thread was moved to the Soap box and died with it. Carry on.


----------



## Buckster2000

Thanks Bellows appreciate the help...so it would be safe to say it went on forever in your opinion Bellows? Would that be a safe assumption


----------



## Bellows1

Buckster2000 said:


> Thanks Bellows appreciate the help...so it would be safe to say it went on forever in your opinion Bellows? Would that be a safe assumption


Not to pick sides, but no it went on for a couple days and was locked or removed.


----------



## Buckster2000

Bellows1 said:


> Not to pick sides, but no it went on for a couple days and was locked or removed.


No bellows not taking side> Just stating fact

Thanks

Your tops :thumbs_up


----------



## Buckster2000

elroy said:


> It's fact that there being sued for this by pse right now that case is not settled. Do you see there duel cams in any lineup this year? They still may loose there there butt on this one. They lucked out and with Bear and came to an agreement and trade of tech. thats public record. I don't care if you beleave me because if you do a search its right there in front of your eyes. The post fed single cam is a Mat Mcpherson design and not changed enouph by Kevin to avoid litigation. Look at some of the late 90s pse duel cams there almost identical. Bowtech may end up in deep doggy doodoo at the end of this pse deal and Kevin like it or not was vp, head of design, and the man with the name on the patent. That puts his head on the chopping block. Just as it would to any p.m. in any company



You just backed up what I was saying....if all was true cause I can only speculate....then everybody in upper management with Bowtech is in deep doodoo as you say John, Kevin, everyone thats got thier name on the corporate papers! I hear you loud and clear! Peace out my man!


----------



## elroy

*reply buckster*

:tape2: Sorry for getting your name wrong! I'm interested to see how this all turns out. 
Kevin likes to pm everyone that bashes him but won't bring it in the open!
I think hes SkEEERD


----------



## BowTech R & D 1

*Private life is my private life*

Stacey,

Why would anyone care about my private life this is about archery. How does anything I do in my private life effect how bows are built. I guess your still pissed off.

Since you don't know the rules P.M.'s are not public. P.M. stands for private message.

Do not post about my children.


----------



## Buckster2000

elroy said:


> :tape2: Sorry for getting your name wrong! I'm interested to see how this all turns out.
> Kevin likes to pm everyone that bashes him but won't bring it in the open!
> I think hes SEEERD



Really he seemed pretty open with the post that got this whole thing started! :chortle: 

No biggie on the name :at least you didn't call me a moron...or brainless...which was used in the same sentence so that was kinda of redundant...huh?


----------



## Lumis17

Hrmmm, seems like we're going to have to make sure that Jerry brings Steve along to the ATA show...


----------



## JackFrost

Messages are the property of the person receiving them and that person has the right to display that message if he/she wants to.


----------



## wldlndwarrior

*Bowtech is here to stay*

First and foremost, thank god Kevin is no longer with Bowtech, design flaws, Bowtech has never been able to ship on time the first of the year, because he was never on time finalizing prototypes. Medical leave , is that just the latest reason for you never being there to do you job. I have to say with all your hot air, comes a breath of fresh air for Bowtech.


----------



## elroy

*reply to b2000*

I'm new here and don't know you so i can't call you a moron! I also really don't want to start on the wrong foot. although Kevin aready sent me a nasty pm.
I've been into archery for 20+ years and do have friends in the manufacturing end of the sport. Over the years I've read alot on here but never registered or posted.
o'well no harm ment to ya!


----------



## Buckster2000

Elory....hey no harm no foul.....no sombody else called me a moron and brainless....you must have missed that in the novel this thread has become

Take care.....well keep up wiht that Pm could be good in court someday LOL :tongue:


----------



## BowTech R & D 1

*Here it is*



elroy said:


> :tape2: Sorry for getting your name wrong! I'm interested to see how this all turns out.
> Kevin likes to pm everyone that bashes him but won't bring it in the open!
> I think hes SkEEERD



Elroy,

To set the record straight, I designed a binary cam in 1997 still have the cams.

Last year Craig had the same idea, but his cams were slow, and didn't work well enough to put on the market, that's the last involvement he had with any of the cams, an idea on how to cable them.

I designed the cam for 05 and the cam and mods for 06, If you keep looking you'll see an application for a patent on the anti lockup system in my name. Craig is going to have fun for 07', let's just see how much improvement is in the line, hopefully he'll have some great ideas,everything for 06 was finished a long ago or there would have been no testing time on it. 

As per patents, you might want to research how patents work, you can still be sued over a patent even though you have a valid patent. Patents are a very complicated matter.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Awesome! He's sendin' mean emails now.....that's FANTASTIC!



He blew up quicker than a pair of '06 limbs from Bowtech!


----------



## monty53

wldlndwarrior said:


> First and foremost, thank god Kevin is no longer with Bowtech, design flaws, Bowtech has never been able to ship on time the first of the year, because he was never on time finalizing prototypes. Medical leave , is that just the latest reason for you never being there to do you job. I have to say with all your hot air, comes a breath of fresh air for Bowtech.


Who are all these newbies with no profile?.. 

Yeeeeehhh! They’re coming out of the woodwork!..


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Indeed, patents are VERY complicated...I have a handful of friends who are legal aides and patent lawyers...


----------



## BLB752

monty53 said:


> Who are all these newbies with no profile?..
> 
> Yeeeeehhh! They’re coming out of the woodwork!..


Well the work part may be right. I'm guessing they are sposed to be Bowtech folks.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Although I will say that an innovative, original design is not hard to patent because it will stand out by nature...
It's the designs that closely resemble others that are hard to patent...


----------



## Buckster2000

Seth the XSlayr said:


> Awesome! He's sendin' mean emails now.....that's FANTASTIC!
> 
> 
> 
> *He blew up quicker than a pair of '06 limbs from Bowtech!*






Now thats funny I don't care who you are


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

> Now thats funny I don't care who you are







Never......ever.....say that again.


----------



## elroy

He still didn't answer the question in the return pm! I still think he's SKEEEERD!!! Kevin you know the truth will come out stop hiding behind lies!


----------



## Navigators

Seth the XSlayr said:


> He blew up quicker than a pair of '06 limbs from Bowtech!


----------



## Navigators

BLB752 said:


> Well the work part may be right. I'm guessing they are sposed to be Bowtech folks.


Former Co-workers Breathing a sigh of relief............now that he is gone. :wacko:


----------



## elroy

Seth the XSlayr said:


> Although I will say that an innovative, original design is not hard to patent because it will stand out by nature...
> It's the designs that closely resemble others that are hard to patent...


That what i'm getting at the fastest eastiest way to the top ooops i just got sewed!!!!!


----------



## Buckster2000

Seth the XSlayr said:


> Never......ever.....say that again.




Hey Seth...why do I offend you? Do I make you uneasy with my off beat post


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

You better watch it you'll get sewed for slander!




sseeeeewwww weeeeeee


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Let me explain....


You're imitating a comedian who is only slightly funny...and only for a short time...


So for those who didn't really find it funny the first time around, well....it's really not funny the 10,000th time you hear it..

It's certainly nothing against you though....




3 cheers to the no-dogs-in-the-fight-r's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miked

Alright. Enough! Congratulations ArcheryTalk.com on a long and heated discussion, and thanks for those of you who kept your cool. This thread, however, has hit the breaking point.

Please do not try to recreate this thread elsewhere, it will be modded away. Any discussion about this issue henceforth should remain mature and civil. Thanks.

AT.


----------

